# SECRET SANTA - This is the official reveal thread



## k/c mom

[attachment=42403:dancing_present.gif] [attachment=42403:dancing_present.gif][/B]


----------



## bentleyboy

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: 
My secret santa package arrived!


And we just get to look at the box!!!!!! Pleeeeeeeeeeeese mom. We want our presents. Thanks Santa, can't wait to see who its from. We are soooo excited!









Oh Boy! I really want this.









Its addressed to me too!But i won't look at the camera.


----------



## MandyMc65

:chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: 

Yay!!! You have a while to wait! :shocked: No opening until DECEMBER 8TH! Wow!!

You'd better keep an eye on that little guy, he may open it when you aren't looking


----------



## dogloverx3

Princess Charlottes box has ARRIVED :chili: I am circling the box like a MINI SHARK , but will TRY and restrain from opening it until the 8th ( tsk , will anyone REALLY see from OVER THERE ) . Sarah the instant gratification chick :innocent:


----------



## Cupcake2007

I got my SS box today while I was in class..... I was soooooooo freaking upset when Robby called me complaining that I bought alot of stuff.. I was like i havent ordered anything.. and he says YES its a box with a freaking picture of cupcake on it and its address to her! i was like you IDIOT! thats her SS gift! u ruined everything! lol I havent been home yet... im still at school.. but i told him he better tape it back up and put it away!

Thank you to whom ever is Cup's SS..... I cant wait til the 8th so we can reOPEN the box!



EDITED TO SAY: ROBBY DID!! RECLOSE THE BOX! SRY I DIDNT SAY SOONER! LOL IM SOOOO EXCITED TO OPEN IT THOUGH! !!! AHH THE ANTICIPATION!


----------



## honeybun

Billy would like to thank his SS his parcel arrived today.


----------



## dogloverx3

Arabella , got her S.S package yesterday - and yet again I must RESTRAIN myself ( SIGH )  . Sarah ( why must I be TORTURED in this fashion ? )


----------



## mysugarbears

Noelle's SS arrived today. Noelle says thank you SS and she wishes it was December 8th right now. Mommy will have to hide the box so we won't be tempted to open it.


----------



## SueC

QUOTE (dogloverx3 @ Nov 24 2008, 04:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=676792


> Princess Charlottes box has ARRIVED :chili: I am circling the box like a MINI SHARK , but will TRY and restrain from opening it until the 8th ( tsk , will anyone REALLY see from OVER THERE ) . Sarah the instant gratification chick :innocent:[/B]


Step away from the box, "Mini Shark Sarah"! Yes, we can really "see" from clear over here! Our crack Homeland Security team has installed minicams in every home worldwide.  
And now that I have given out info about HS, they will probably be monitoring our forum, also. :blink:


----------



## MaxxandSophia'sMommy

Maxx, Sophia, and Zoey recieved a box today!!! They ran to the door when the doorbell rang... they MUST'VE known it was for them.... wait... anytime the doorbell rings.. even on TV they run to the door... haha.. anyway... thank you Secret Santa from NY.... We all love you.. can't wait to see what inside! :wub:


----------



## binniebee

Midis got his Secret Santa gifts! 
Although, I can't reveal who the sender is because I'm waiting until Christmas for him to open them, and there is no name but "Secret Santa" on the box and on all the packages! Thanks, just the same, for going to all the trouble of wrapping and sending so early! I'll post again when we open the gifts and find out who our generous Secret Santa is! 

Happy Thanksgiving & Merry Christmas! 

Cyndi


----------



## Kara

A parcel arrived here today. Both Mill and Murph are ALL over it.


----------



## Julie718

Tango & Tillie's SS box arrived today!!! :chili: So, we are all waiting until 12/8???


----------



## lindsay

You guys are very good at resisting temptation!!!


----------



## Krystal

I know!! I am happy Mia's hasnt come yet!! I dont know if I would be able to resist!


----------



## honeybun

A package arrived today for Chelsea, who would like to thank her SS.


----------



## MandyMc65

Maybe everyone who gets theirs now, since there are so many could open them?!!?


----------



## Nissa Fiona

Ours was mailed and I see from this thread that it was received so I'm a very happy camper! :chili: I can't wait until the 8th to see all the pictures! I LOVE pictures! :aktion033:


----------



## bellasmom

Bellas Secret Santa package is here. Unfortunately her mother has poor computer skills and has not ever posted a picture of her. Something I need to correct so we can thank her SS with pictures after we open her gift.


----------



## dr.jaimie

all 4 p's gifts went out today...cant wait to see them opened!!!


----------



## SicilianRose

I had no idea that we were all going to open our SS gifts on December 8th. I thought we were going to open them up on Xmas. :huh: I must have missed a thread or post somewhere. :shocked:


----------



## lillady

I think we do it early since everyone is traveling and busy during the holiday and this way we can post pictures over those couple weeks and see our fluffs enjoying their gifts :wub:


----------



## PreciousPrince

QUOTE (SicilianRose @ Dec 1 2008, 10:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=680991


> I had no idea that we were all going to open our SS gifts on December 8th. I thought we were going to open them up on Xmas. :huh: I must have missed a thread or post somewhere. :shocked:[/B]


I think that's just the earliest date set to open them so we don't have people doing it super early like in Nov. as some arrive early. Last year we had people open on Christmas day, it's your preference. Some of us (yes me included) are too eager so it's like a compromise LOL!


----------



## jenniferhope423

Bailey got her SS gift today! We are so excited and now the time comes to resist tearing into that package...

[attachment=44533:2008SSgift1.jpg]

[attachment=44534:2008SSgift2.jpg]

Bailey sniffed it over and scratched it with her paw as if to say "Um I know this is for me will you open it up already" I quickly explained that we must wait for all of our SS friends to recieve their gifts before we open ours.


----------



## KAG

QUOTE (JenniferHope423 @ Dec 2 2008, 12:57 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=681067


> Bailey got her SS gift today! We are so excited and now the time comes to resist tearing into that package...
> 
> [attachment=44533:2008SSgift1.jpg]
> 
> [attachment=44534:2008SSgift2.jpg]
> 
> Bailey sniffed it over and scratched it with her paw as if to say "Um I know this is for me will you open it up already" I quickly explained that we must wait for all of our SS friends to recieve their gifts before we open ours.[/B]



Bailey is so adorable.


----------



## graceandmartin

Wow!!!! You all have such great restraint!!! No package has come in yet- but I can tell Dini is excited! (Ok, well, maybe mommy is too! :biggrin: )


----------



## mimi2

<span style="font-family:Georgia">Merry Christmas!!!!!</span>


----------



## Heather_Rochelle

Gucci and Kaia want to thank Matilda and Buttons and Bows for their pawsents we cant wait to open them I tried to get a pick but nethier wanted to sit still cause mommy just got home from work and they want them time lol Thank you so much Paula We cant wait to open them!!!


QUOTE (mimi2 @ Dec 2 2008, 12:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=681348


> <span style="font-family:Georgia">Merry Christmas!!!!!</span>[/B]


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Since it is now December, I think it would be OK to start opening the SS presents if everyone agrees. :biggrin: 

And, as you post pics or let us know that you've received your packages, I'm marking them off, just to make sure that everyone that is supposed to receive a present has received one.

Several participants have let me know that they are mailing this week so everyone's will probably be there by early next week at the latest.

Sarah -- you have my permission (if not homeland securities LOL) to go ahead and open PC's and Arrebella's.  

Lynn


----------



## Nissa Fiona

QUOTE (Lacie's Mom @ Dec 2 2008, 04:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=681484


> Since it is now December, I think it would be OK to start opening the SS presents if everyone agrees. :biggrin:
> 
> And, as you post pics or let us know that you've received your packages, I'm marking them off, just to make sure that everyone that is supposed to receive a present has received one.
> 
> Several participants have let me know that they are mailing this week so everyone's will probably be there by early next week at the latest.
> 
> Sarah -- you have my permission (if not homeland securities LOL) to go ahead and open PC's and Arrebella's.
> 
> Lynn[/B]



arty: :aktion033: :chili:


----------



## KAG

No fair. Where's all your spirit? It's too early. Thanksgiving just ended. Come on, don't be ruiners. Can't we wait until the 8th, like originally planned?

xoxoxo


----------



## honeybun

Honey wishes to thank her SS for her gift which arrived today. She has already examined it.


----------



## angel's mom

Oh, Oh, Oh!!!! Angel's gift arrived today, with no clue on the package as to who her SS is. I can't wait to find out, but we will be waiting until the 8th.


----------



## godiva goddess

Mia's present from her Secret Santa arrived today. We are sooooo excited and very very very grateful to her Secret Santa. Thank you sooo much for all your love!! We cant wait til Dec 8!!! Thank you so much!!!


----------



## The A Team

Our package arrived, I took it out of the priority mail box and the box inside wasn't wrapped or tapped closed.....let me tell you how much of a temptation _*that*_ was...... :bysmilie: ....but I put some scotch tape on it and put it away - out of my sight!!!!!!!!! I want to peek so bad.......


----------



## jen_hedz

I'm glad we haven't gotten our's yet, not sure if I could resist the temptation!!


----------



## Ladysmom

Gosh, hopefully some of us will wait until it's closer to Christmas. I thought the 8th was the earliest we could open our gifts, not the day they were supposed to be opened.

Remember, these are Christmas gifts! Why not put them under the tree?


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

I want to wait till I have my decorations up and so it will feel more festive. I plan to do that next week-end... at least most of them. I also want to choose a time when "they" can do it slowly and I can get lots of photos. So it will be between the 8th and the following week-end likely. After that it is just so hectic (work, holiday prep and social outtings) and want this opening to be really relaxed and enjoy it to the fullest!!!


----------



## binniebee

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Dec 2 2008, 07:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=681601


> Gosh, hopefully some of us will wait until it's closer to Christmas. I thought the 8th was the earliest we could open our gifts, not the day they were supposed to be opened.
> 
> Remember, these are Christmas gifts! Why not put them under the tree?[/B]


What tree??? I haven't even got that up yet! In fact, the only gifts I've bought are the Secret Santa gifts! Yikes! 

Cyndi


----------



## angel's mom

Uh Oh... I'm not putting a tree up this year. In fact, I'm not decorating at all. Hmmmm, don't know if I can wait until the 25th or not.


----------



## Cupcake2007

im sooo happy to know that my SS recieved her box!!!! I hope she likes everything the girs picked out for her!


----------



## mysugarbears

We are going to try and wait as close to Christmas as possible if i can restrain myself that long. LOL. I am the one that peeks at presents and shakes to try and figure them out ( my husband usually keeps my presents in the trunk of his car so i can't peek). So far we have Noelle's gift and it's out of site so out of site out of mind. Lol.


----------



## MaxxandSophia'sMommy

QUOTE (mimi2 @ Dec 2 2008, 12:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=681348


> <span style="font-family:Georgia">Merry Christmas!!!!!</span>[/B]



Martha and Willie... You are so welcome.. this is the first time I've ever donated to a rescue organization.. and it felt so good that I'm going to make it a regular habit... We got Zoey from a rescue shelter soI know how you feel about Willie... Anne is the lady in charge of donations at Hearts United for Animals... and she was so very helpful.. a real sweet angel.

Have a Merry CHRISTmas ..... maybe Santa will have something else for Willie... 

Lots of Hugs and Kisses :grouphug: from,

Talli, Maxx, Sophia, and Zoey


----------



## Ladysmom

Lady always requests her Secret Santa gift be a donation to Northcentral Maltese Rescue instead of a gift. It makes you feel so good to donate to rescues. I donate to NMR and the Virginia chapter of the Siamese Cat Rescue Center regularly.


----------



## The A Team

I donate regularly to Animal associations throughout the year.....but I must say this time of year I get bombarded with requests from every group imaginable!!!!! I'd give to them all, but I don't have that kind of money, and it kind of makes me sad that I can't - but on the other hand, it kind of makes me mad too that the people I give to can't just accept my gift and be greatful....they must sell my name and address!!!!!!! :smmadder: 

I will continue to give to my regular charities and try to find room for all the return address labels I have accumulated  

Sorry if I sounded negative, I just needed to vent a tiny bit. I'm better now, thanks.


----------



## Ladysmom

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Dec 3 2008, 10:10 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=681961


> I donate regularly to Animal associations throughout the year.....but I must say this time of year I get bombarded with requests from every group imaginable!!!!! I'd give to them all, but I don't have that kind of money, and it kind of makes me sad that I can't - but on the other hand, it kind of makes me mad too that the people I give to can't just accept my gift and be greatful....they must sell my name and address!!!!!!! :smmadder:
> 
> I will continue to give to my regular charities and try to find room for all the return address labels I have accumulated
> 
> Sorry if I sounded negative, I just needed to vent a tiny bit. I'm better now, thanks.[/B]


Gosh, I've never had my name sold to other animal related groups by the two I donate to. I keep my other donations this time of year secret, Toys for Tots, Operation Christmas Child (Shoebox) and local food bank drives. 

I'd be annoyed, too, if my name was sold to other charitable organizations. You can't donate to all of them, so you have to pick a few favorites.


----------



## HEINI

awwhh bailey looks so lovely with her parcel right next to her. what a good girl :wub: 










QUOTE (LadysMom @ Dec 3 2008, 02:41 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=681601


> Remember, these are Christmas gifts! Why not put them under the tree?[/B]


that's what we are going to do :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Belle's Mum

Today I finally went to pick up the package at the Post Office. So Belle has her gift. I can't for the 8th to open it up. Belle and I would like to thank our Secret Santa!!!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy

we received a box today, :chili: Matilda opened the box, luckly the packages were wrapped :smheat: I won't be putting a tree up this year, so I put them on my table in the rv. We will be opening on the 8th.


----------



## dr.jaimie

The P's and even Mr C brown got their package yesterday! they r very anxious to open up their gifts!!!

"oh mom what is this!"
[attachment=44628:1.jpg]

"Let us in! let us in!"
[attachment=44629:2.jpg]

"maybe cooter brown can get into the box...he's prob strong enough!"
[attachment=44630:3.jpg]


----------



## bentleyboy

QUOTE (Matilda's Mommy @ Dec 3 2008, 09:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=682380


> we received a box today, :chili: Matilda opened the box, luckly the packages were wrapped :smheat: I won't be putting a tree up this year, so I put them on my table in the rv. We will be opening on the 8th. [/B]



My My- Matilda opened the box all by herself? :biggrin: She is a clever girl. :wub:


----------



## Kara

QUOTE (Dr.Jaimie @ Dec 4 2008, 02:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=682414


> The P's and even Mr C brown got their package yesterday! they r very anxious to open up their gifts!!!
> 
> "oh mom what is this!"
> [attachment=44628:1.jpg]
> 
> "Let us in! let us in!"
> [attachment=44629:2.jpg]
> 
> "maybe cooter brown can get into the box...he's prob strong enough!"
> [attachment=44630:3.jpg]
> 
> [/B]



OMG those pictures are all so cute.


----------



## The A Team

Please don't be mad at me. Something came over me last night (it wasn't my fault) I couldn't help myself. The devil made me do it. Really. :crying 2: 


:brownbag: :brownbag: :embarrassed: 


.....I peeked.


All I can tell you today is...this is a VERY GOOD YEAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :forgive me: Thank you to my SS, we love you!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Dec 4 2008, 07:01 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=682549


> Please don't be mad at me. Something came over me last night (it wasn't my fault) I couldn't help myself. The devil made me do it. Really. :crying 2:
> 
> 
> 
> :brownbag: :brownbag: :embarrassed:
> 
> 
> .....I peeked.
> 
> 
> All I can tell you today is...this is a VERY GOOD YEAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :forgive me: Thank you to my SS, we love you![/B]



LOL......Pat you are so funny you should have at least taken pictures of your indiscretion!


----------



## bentleyboy

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Dec 4 2008, 08:01 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=682549


> Please don't be mad at me. Something came over me last night (it wasn't my fault) I couldn't help myself. The devil made me do it. Really. :crying 2:
> 
> 
> :brownbag: :brownbag: :embarrassed:
> 
> 
> .....I peeked.
> 
> 
> All I can tell you today is...this is a VERY GOOD YEAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :forgive me: Thank you to my SS, we love you![/B]


LOL! I have put my box in a cupboard to avoid temptation. But i am itching to peek. Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Just wanted to take a moment to officially thank Pebbles (and Laura). Lacie received her package yesterday, but, of course, we haven't opened it yet.

The package had Christmas wrapping paper on it and then the labels on the wrapping paper. Very cleaver -- great itdea that I would have never thought of.

I have put Lacie's package under the tree and told her it is for her from her Secret Santa Pebbles. 

And I've told Nellie and Tilly to keep their paws off of it. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dixie's Mama

QUOTE (JenniferHope423 @ Dec 2 2008, 12:57 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=681067


> Bailey got her SS gift today! We are so excited and now the time comes to resist tearing into that package...
> 
> [attachment=44533:2008SSgift1.jpg]
> 
> [attachment=44534:2008SSgift2.jpg]
> 
> Bailey sniffed it over and scratched it with her paw as if to say "Um I know this is for me will you open it up already" I quickly explained that we must wait for all of our SS friends to recieve their gifts before we open ours.[/B]


What adorable pictures. Bailey looks so cute. She's a beauty.


----------



## Dixie's Mama

QUOTE (bellasmom @ Dec 1 2008, 09:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=680938


> Bellas Secret Santa package is here. Unfortunately her mother has poor computer skills and has not ever posted a picture of her. Something I need to correct so we can thank her SS with pictures after we open her gift.[/B]



Well I just saw 2 pictures of Bella in your album that you just posted apparently. They are beautiful and she is gorgeous. Keep em coming.


----------



## Cupcake2007

so does midnight tonight count as opening up the gifts December 8????? lol i cant wait!!!! ahh!


----------



## lindsay

To our SS - I got Lynn's message! 

Thank you - We can hardly wait even to just get something in the mail, Puck wants to thank you very very much, he says he is going to try to resist but doesn't know if he'll be able to wait past the 8th, especially since he and mommy are flying to Tennessee the week after the 8th. Thank you! =) I will post as soon as I get it to let you know it arrived!! =)


----------



## Kutsmail1

We are secret Santa to a sweet little boy who Zippy has a crush on :wub: .He should be getting a second box in if he doesnt' already have it...and his sister has a little surprise too....


----------



## Ladysmom

Tha mailman just brought Lady a big box!!! We are so excited because all I asked for was a donation to NMR again this year! I am dying of curiosity!!!!!!


----------



## tigerpawswhit

Stella also received a box today and she's very excited! We live in a VERY small town and when my mom went to get the mail the postlady said "you have a box, but it says it's for Stella Earlywine. I called my boys to ask them if they knew a Stella Earlywine but they didn't so I wasn't sure if it really was yours." My mom laughed and said, "oh yeah it's ours. That's my four-legged grandchild!" I'm glad it came now and not earlier because we would be VERY tempted!!!!


----------



## llf060787

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Dec 2 2008, 08:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=681601


> Gosh, hopefully some of us will wait until it's closer to Christmas. I thought the 8th was the earliest we could open our gifts, not the day they were supposed to be opened.
> 
> Remember, these are Christmas gifts! Why not put them under the tree?[/B]


I agree! In my house I'm known as the Christmas Gift Gestapo! (sp) Nobody and I mean nobody opens anything until Christmas morning...and Bianca is no exception. I guess we'll have to wait till then to post our reveal.


----------



## Maxsmom

I sent my package out 1-1/2 weeks ago! I haven't seen any feedback, but I hope that it was received and that my SS recipient loves it!

Chris


----------



## Missy&Maggie

I received two packages this afternoon for Maggie and Abbie. There are no names on them, so we won't know to thank till we open them I guess. :biggrin:


----------



## Nissa Fiona

*PLEASE NOTE: This is not a SS gift but rather a regular one. I didn't realize that and merged Kim's thread with this one. She's going to start a separate thread again with these pics and I promise not to move it!! :goof: 
K/C Mom

*Allison, (Susie and Sadie's Mom) sent Nissa and Ozzy a wonderful box full of the most beautiful Christmas gifts they've/we've ever seen! :cloud9: Beautiful blankets with their names on them (Ozzy has needed a new blanket to lay on at the foot of our bed for ages!), stockings filled with goodies and their pictures on them, a stunning dress for Nissa to match Susie and Sadie and a big box of chocolates for me! :chili: Allison, I can not thank you enough for your kindness and generosity. Everything is beautiful and you did a fabulous job on the dress for Nissa, which fits perfectly BTW. SM members are truly the best in the universe! :sLo_grouphug3:


----------



## PuttiePie

:wub: Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww, how touching and just wonderful of Allison. I hope that makes you hal right up, Kim!! Magical power of love!! There are so many good souls on SM..Love to All of them. x0x00xN The dress is beautiful as are the other well thought out precious goodies.... :wub:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby

QUOTE (lindsay @ Dec 4 2008, 01:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=682722


> To our SS - I got Lynn's message![/B]


Ditto!!!! I am dying to know who has my fluffs so if you want to pm I won't tell Lynn! :dancing banana: :dancing banana: :dancing banana: :dancing banana:


----------



## mamamia

Mia got a package today and her SS even included a gift for me :chili: Bleu and Mia are soooo excited...they can hardly wait to open everything next week.


----------



## precious paws

That was so sweet of Allison. Wonderful gifts! :aktion033:


----------



## susie and sadie

Kim, I'm so glad it arrived! And soooo relieved the dress fit Nissa! :smheat: I don't come close to having the talent for sewing that you have, But I figured it was the thought that counts. :blush: I'm so glad your babies like their gifts...their pictures are adorable! :wub: 

Merry Christmas!

Allison, Susie & Sadie


----------



## Dixie's Mama

Wasn't that nice of Allison. Beautiful gifts. Love Nissa in the pretty dress.


----------



## KAG

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Dec 4 2008, 05:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=682900


> QUOTE (lindsay @ Dec 4 2008, 01:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=682722





> To our SS - I got Lynn's message![/B]


Ditto!!!! I am dying to know who has my fluffs so if you want to pm I won't tell Lynn! :dancing banana: :dancing banana: :dancing banana: :dancing banana:
[/B][/QUOTE]



I also received messages from Lynn pertaining to my Crisse and Darla.
xoxoxo


----------



## jen_hedz

So sweet of Allison!! Nissa and Ozzy look adorable :wub: :wub:


----------



## M&M

Thanks Lynn, Monet received his package this morning while we were digging out decorations and the tree. He practically kissed the UPS man to death. He obviously knows it is for him since he has been sitting on the box all day - either that or he is just trying to stay out of my way! I will try to post a picture soon.

Thanks again Lynn for organizing all of this. I had a great time shopping, wrapping and now anticipating...

Our boxes are in the mail so the recipients should get them soon.

Linde Marie, Monet, and Mozart


----------



## Poppy's mommy

Poppy received his package from his SS! We can not wait to open! Thank you thank you! :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## Nissa Fiona

QUOTE (Susie and Sadie @ Dec 4 2008, 04:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=682912


> Kim, I'm so glad it arrived! And soooo relieved the dress fit Nissa! :smheat: I don't come close to having the talent for sewing that you have, But I figured it was the thought that counts. :blush: I'm so glad your babies like their gifts...their pictures are adorable! :wub:
> 
> Merry Christmas!
> 
> Allison, Susie & Sadie[/B]



Allison, your sewing is beautiful, you underestimate your talent! The dress is beautiful! Thank you so much again for the wonderful gifts!

Merry Christmas,
Kim, Nizza and Ozzy


----------



## deuce

Jeter received his box today!!!

" What do you mean I have to wait to open it???"


----------



## jasmyne's mom

Jasmyne's SS package arrived today! Thank you, thank you, thank you! :ThankYou: I'm going to try to wait until closer to Christmas to open it but we'll just have to see if we can wait that long!


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Dec 2 2008, 07:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=681601


> Gosh, hopefully some of us will wait until it's closer to Christmas. I thought the 8th was the earliest we could open our gifts, not the day they were supposed to be opened.
> 
> Remember, these are Christmas gifts! Why not put them under the tree?[/B]


I totally agree Marj we won't be opening our SS gifts until Christmas day. My fluffs gifts have not arrived yet and that is fine because they will be going under the Christmas tree when they arrive.


----------



## MrBentleysMom

We havent gotten ours yet either, but I dont think we will be able to wait until Christmas day...but we'll try to wait as long as we can!


----------



## Matilda's mommy

sooooo funny, I went to the mail room here at the rv park and there was a box addressed to Buttons & Bows , I'm sure many people got a laugh out of that  Gosh I'm soooooo excited, I have all the gifts on the table, Matilda is going crazy  hummmm she's abit like her mommy :brownbag:


----------



## pebble's mama

Pebbles received her box today! :chili: :chili: :chili: Thank you sooooo much Marj and Miss Lady! Hopefully, we can wait until Christmas Day to open!


----------



## Ladysmom

QUOTE (Pebble's Mama @ Dec 4 2008, 10:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=683058


> Pebbles received her box today! :chili: :chili: :chili: Thank you sooooo much Marj and Miss Lady! Hopefully, we can wait until Christmas Day to open! [/B]


You are most welcome! I guess Pebbles wasn't too tempted to open it today, poor baby. Is she feeling any better?


----------



## rosietoby

Rosie and Toby received their package too!! They have been sniffing it all day! Thank you! I'll post pictures of the opening!
Robin


----------



## HEINI

*
hahaha, that face. saying: scandalous !!not beeing allowed to open it straight away. 
:wub: so cute!*


----------



## jen_hedz

Ellie and Angelo got their package today, they weren't too thrilled that I wouldn't let them open it yet!! We don't know who it's from yet but Thank You!!!!
[attachment=44750:IMG_3291small.jpg]


----------



## lindsay

His package cameee!!!!!!! 
Just a couple of pictures!! =)


----------



## lindsay

btw - we know who our SS is and we want to say thank you so much! 
I peaked a tiny bit just to see if the items were wrapped and when I saw they weren't i quickly closed the box - didn't see much of anything but we cant WAIT to open the box up!!! The girl at the apt complex was like oh wow you got a big box?! what's this!?! haha i was like.... I dont know.. it's secret santa for Puck! hahahahhaa


----------



## Kutsmail1

Zippy says TY Secwet Santa! Her package arrived today! She has sniffed and sniffed. I am trying to get pictures of her with the box, so I can send it with her opened box on Monday when we all open them. We are very excited! I have tried going through the members list. I don't recognize the return addy name "BiBi". We can't wait!

OH, I am uncertain since my gifts were directly mailed to the furbabies if there are notes included for identification so I will check Monday to be sure. 

We are sollll excited!!! :chili:


----------



## njdrake

I really didn't know this would be so hard! Tess got her box today and I had to put it in my closet so I wouldn't be tempted looking at it. 
Yelp, this is hard. 
Thanks so much to Tess's SS!!!!!


----------



## graceandmartin

SOOOOOO Happy to see that our Secret Santa received his box!!! Hopefully he likes everything he got!!! :biggrin: Dini's tail went wagging all excitedly when I said, "Look Dins- **** got his box!! And there's pictures too!!"


----------



## lillady

I hope Kosmo's doggies got their box-it was shipped some time ago.  

After we get our gifts-we may open before Christmas since this little girl inside me seems like she may make an earlier appearance than planned. :wub:


----------



## casa verde maltese

Atticus & Rugby Received a Package Yesterday!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Tilly received her Secret Santa package today. She was soooooooooooooooooo excited when the mailman came with it UNTIL I told her we couldn't open it yet. It has to go under the tree too.

I WONDER if she will try to talk Nellie (our Black Lab) into helping her open in. :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 

Thank you Secret Santas -- I think "it's beginning to look a lot like Christmas"!!!


----------



## mysugarbears

Chloe and Riley received their gifts today. We are going to try and wait to open as close to Christmas as we can. Chloe and Riley said Thank You SS. I know Chelsea (Cocker Spaniel) won't be able to get into the boxes since they have been put on top of the wall unit and i know she can't jump up there and get them. :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby

The last forgot piece went out today SS so watch the mail!!!! I can't wait until Monday I hope my SS buddies open theirs then!!!


----------



## revakb2

Yeah!!! Bogie got a beautiful package today. I wonder who it's from. Actually, I know from the address. We can't wait to open it.


----------



## lahcart

Miss Celie received her Secret Santa box! YIPPEE!!!!! Actually, it was sitting in our leasing office all week...I work an hour away from home and could never get home in time to pick it up! SS (I believe the return address said, Moxie  ), I am sorry for the delay in confirmation. BTW, I'm thinking that we probably won't open the box until Christmas. I hope that's ok... In the meantime, I will actually pay for a SM membership so that I can post pics! :ThankYou:


----------



## bentleyboy

:huh: I know my one package arrived safely - i just jope the other one does too. It was posted the same time.


----------



## HEINI

*my little secret santa doggie has to wait for the package from far away, I have send it off 5 weeks ago. I just hope it will be there until christmas!
this is all sooo exciting. I rush into this thread every moring first thing. 

ohhh how great will it be, when everyone starts opening up arty: arty: arty: 
*


----------



## SillieMillie

Theodore got his parcel a couple of days ago! So now both my little ones are having to be patient (or is that me lol). Teddy is very excited since he now believes in Santa. They are going to get pictures with Santa next week too. Then we go and look at the drive through Christmas lights together. I really feel like Christmas has begun!!! Thanks to both my secret santas. This makes everything so special.


----------



## Belle's Mum

:sorry: EVERYONE!! Belle begged me to help to open her gift early!! :embarrassed: Besides I'll be at work all day til 5P.M. So I decided to do it early. Belle was so excited to open her gift. She was a GOOD GIRL this year!! She loves all her toys, her outfits, and treats!! :happy dance: Her SS is Chole and her mommy is DonnaD from NY!! :hugging: :wub2: :chili: I was not expecting this much gifts! Both of you have out done yourselves!! :clap: So :ThankYou: VERY MUCH!! :you rock:!! 
























































































BTW I'm sorry about your letter, my cat had alittle too much fun with it. I'm not sure if you can see it in the last picture. :no2: Once again THANK YOU SO MUCH! BELLE LOVES HER GIFTS!!! :heart: :chili:


----------



## bentleyboy

QUOTE (Belle's Mum @ Dec 7 2008, 01:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=684820


> :sorry: EVERYONE!! Belle begged me to help to open her gift early!! :embarrassed: Besides I'll be at work all day til 5P.M. So I decided to do it early. Belle was so excited to open her gift. She was a GOOD GIRL this year!! She loves all her toys, her outfits, and treats!! :happy dance: Her SS is Chole and her mommy is DonnaD from NY!! :hugging: :wub2: :chili: I was not expecting this much gifts! Both of you have out done yourselves!! :clap: So :ThankYou: VERY MUCH!! :you rock:!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW I'm sorry about your letter, my cat had alittle too much fun with it. I'm not sure if you can see it in the last picture. :no2: Once again THANK YOU SO MUCH! BELLE LOVES HER GIFTS!!! :heart: :chili:[/B]



WOW! Bella is a lucky girl. Look at all those presents. :thumbsup:


----------



## lindsay

OMG - Cuteee!!! 

I WANT TO OPEN I WANT TO OPEN I WANT TO OPEN. 
I will be rushing home tomorrow to open!!! I AM SO EXCITEDDDDDDDDDDDD. 








Haven't seen anything from our SS - Hope they've recieved their boxes.


----------



## bentleyboy

:blink: :huh: :huh: :huh: I am soooo worried about my second parcel!! Its from SA. Please let me know you have it.


----------



## jerricks

Kruze's Secret Santa package has not arrived yet, we are very anxious, maybe it will be here tomorrow....... :thumbsup:


----------



## deuce

Deuce hasn't gotten his yet either...Maybe tomorrow....


----------



## mommabrey

Murphy and Molly have received their package and it had just been killing me not to open it!!!



we yust wanna say tank yu to r secret santa.... r mum's wrelly mean makin us wait.... we keep sneekin under da tree but she yust say we gotta wait.


----------



## donnad

QUOTE (Belle's Mum @ Dec 7 2008, 01:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=684820


> :sorry: EVERYONE!! Belle begged me to help to open her gift early!! :embarrassed: Besides I'll be at work all day til 5P.M. So I decided to do it early. Belle was so excited to open her gift. She was a GOOD GIRL this year!! She loves all her toys, her outfits, and treats!! :happy dance: Her SS is Chole and her mommy is DonnaD from NY!! :hugging: :wub2: :chili: I was not expecting this much gifts! Both of you have out done yourselves!! :clap: So :ThankYou: VERY MUCH!! :you rock:!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW I'm sorry about your letter, my cat had alittle too much fun with it. I'm not sure if you can see it in the last picture. :no2: Once again THANK YOU SO MUCH! BELLE LOVES HER GIFTS!!! :heart: :chili:[/B]


You are so very welcome ! I am so glad Belle loves her gifts and I am glad you posted pictures  Belle looks adorable in your pictures. I was afraid the dresses wouldn't fit, but it looks like they do. We had fun shopping and look forward to doing it again next year. 

Happy Holidays !!!
Donna & Chloe


----------



## honeybun

[attachment=44907ICT0019.jpg]Billy would like to thank Milly and Murphy for his SS gifts


[attachment=44892ICT0041.jpg]


[attachment=44896ICT0043.jpg]



[attachment=44897ICT0038.jpg]



[attachment=44898ICT0006.jpg]

[attachment=44902ICT0044.jp


[attachment=44901ICT0037.jp


[attachment=44904ICT0042.jpg]

[attachment=44898ICT0006.jpg]


----------



## Kara

I have posted Mill and Murphs SS pictures.

They were very excited.


----------



## KandiMaltese

How fun! Lucky Billy


----------



## honeybun

Chelsea would like to thank Zoe And Tess for her SS gifts. the little photo frame is gorgeous thankyou. will treasure it. And the maltese decoration that will be going in the wall unit cats would smash as they smash the tree every year.

[attachment=44914ICT0004.jpg]

[attachment=44915ICT0005.jpg]

[attachment=44916ICT0007.jpg]

[attachment=44917ICT0008.jpg]

[attachment=44918ICT0012.jpg]

[attachment=44919ICT0015.jpg]

[attachment=44920ICT0018.jpg]

[attachment=44922ICT0013.jpg]

[attachment=44924ICT0021.jpg]


----------



## Kara

Billy is more than welcome, I hope he likes his gifts. :biggrin:


----------



## Kara

Aww nice gifts...lucky girl.


----------



## honeybun

Honey wishes to thank Luna's mum for her SS gifts they are lovely thankyou. She wouldnt get her bows in so will try later.


[attachment=44927ICT0017.jpg]


[attachment=44928ICT0016.jpg]


----------



## MrBentleysMom

We haven't gotten ours yet and we haven't heard that our pup has received the one we sent him. It was UPS guaranteed for Friday 11/5/08....so I really hope they got it!!! 

P.S. Bentley is Secret Santa to a boy whose name sounds like he could be from New Orleans!


----------



## njdrake

Your welcome! I'm glad you and Chelsea liked the gifts. She looks really cute in her step in harness. I have the same one in different colors and love it. 
We hope you and your family have a wonderful Christmas.
Jane, Zoey
& Tess


----------



## Kara

Lucky Honey

I am loving these SS PICTURES

Cant wait for everyone else to open theirs and post too.


----------



## honeybun

Paddington hasnt got his yet either he says where is mine?


----------



## Luna'sMom

Luna is glad that Honey liked her gifts - she wanted to tell Honey that the bone toy is her favorite (she has one just like it!). 

Kylie and Loony Luna


----------



## bentleyboy

QUOTE (MrBentleysMom @ Dec 7 2008, 10:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=685170


> We haven't gotten ours yet and we haven't heard that our pup has received the one we sent him. It was UPS guaranteed for Friday 11/5/08....so I really hope they got it!!!
> 
> P.S. Bentley is Secret Santa to a boy whose name sounds like he could be from New Orleans![/B]



The clue is a good idea!. I am not Mr Bentleys ss but my other ss is a little one in Florida who loves pink and purple.


----------



## MandyMc65

What a sweet gift :wub:


----------



## Heather_Rochelle




----------



## Heather_Rochelle




----------



## Heather_Rochelle

Gucci opening his he took off real quick like lol










All their gifts


----------



## graceandmartin

Honey is so lucky!!! Looks like Kylie & Luna did a great job in picking out some awesome stuff!!


----------



## mysugarbears

Looks like Honey got some very nice gifts.


----------



## graceandmartin

Lucky Chelsea!!! They all look like such great gifts!


----------



## graceandmartin

Wow!!! Look at all that loot!! Billy sure is one lucky fluff!!


----------



## mysugarbears

What very nice gifts.


----------



## mysugarbears

Billy got some very nice gifts. :biggrin:


----------



## mysugarbears

Gucci and Kaia received some very nice gifts.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby

Who was the giver?


----------



## luvmyfurbaby

QUOTE (bentleyboy @ Dec 8 2008, 01:24 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=685294


> QUOTE (MrBentleysMom @ Dec 7 2008, 10:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=685170





> We haven't gotten ours yet and we haven't heard that our pup has received the one we sent him. It was UPS guaranteed for Friday 11/5/08....so I really hope they got it!!!
> 
> P.S. Bentley is Secret Santa to a boy whose name sounds like he could be from New Orleans![/B]



The clue is a good idea!. I am not Mr Bentleys ss but my other ss is a little one in Florida who loves pink and purple.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Mia likes pink & purple but we haven't gotten it yet!! :rofl: :smtease:


----------



## Heather_Rochelle

Sorry I put the name but when i added the pic it deleted!!! 

The gifts were from Paula Matilda& Buttons and Bows

Thank you Paula I love the carrier and the outfits They are wereing them now!!! But im at work will try to post pics in the morning when I get home


QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Dec 8 2008, 02:07 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=685331


> Who was the giver?[/B]


----------



## Heather_Rochelle

Sorry i posted in the pics not here












QUOTE (heather_rochelle @ Dec 8 2008, 12:29 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=685299


> [/B]


----------



## I found nemo

How beautiful, great photos!!


----------



## jodublin

lovely .paula is very thoughtfuland kind :grouphug:


----------



## jodublin

Billy boy is a lucky dog ,great gifts ..


----------



## SueC

Wow, Billy, you are one lucky dog! Cute, too!!!


----------



## jodublin

chealsea is a lucky girl :grouphug:


----------



## SueC

Chelsea, I'm glad you got some pretty things, so your brother Billy doesn't try to show off in front of you!
You are very sweet, Chelsea!


----------



## jodublin

:wub: lovely gifts.


----------



## I found nemo

Wonderful gifts!! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :biggrin:


----------



## deuce

Jeter opened his gifts..They were from MamaMia ( Kristy). Jeter received plenty of goodies and an adorable harness and matching leash!! We are so excited to go out on our walk strutting our new leash and harness!! Thank You so Much!!!


----------



## mamamia

QUOTE (Deuce @ Dec 8 2008, 08:32 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=685414


> Jeter opened his gifts..They were from MamaMia ( Kristy). Jeter received plenty of goodies and an adorable harness and matching leash!! We are so excited to go out on our walk strutting our new leash and harness!! Thank You so Much!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


Yeah!! I'm glad Jeter liked his gifts. We had so much fun participating and picking everything out. Jeter is just too cute :wub:


----------



## The A Team

We received the most beautiful, thoughtful, wonderful gifts from SillieMillie (Claire, Millie and Theo)
It's more than I could ever have wished for, we love everything!!!

So here's the package....how exciting
[attachment=44952:A_xmas_gift.jpg]

Look!!! Gorgeous harness vests...and even one for TINK!!!!!!! What a generous surprise!
[attachment=44953:a_xmas_vests.jpg]

And delicious treats that were a BIG hit! And a toy that's getting lots of attention..
[attachment=44954:a_xmas_treat.jpg]

So, OK - go to it kids, check it out.
[attachment=44956:a_xmas_gift_opened.jpg]

Abbey, you look so bootiful, I wuv you... :wub: 
[attachment=44960:abbey_and_angel_rs.jpg]

Thank you Miss Claire, we love our new outfits so much!
[attachment=44958:a_christ...hank_you.jpg]

Thank you for giving me a wonderful Christmas too, I love you.
[attachment=44961:a_xmas_gift_4.jpg]

Ahh, just my size...
[attachment=44955:a_xmas_thief.jpg]

That's all folks.
[attachment=44963:a_xmas_thief_2.jpg]


----------



## bentleyboy

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Dec 8 2008, 09:45 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=685459


> We received the most beautiful, thoughtful, wonderful gifts from SillieMillie (Claire, Millie and Theo)
> It's more than I could ever have wished for, we love everything!!!
> 
> So here's the package....how exciting
> [attachment=44952:A_xmas_gift.jpg]
> 
> Look!!! Gorgeous harness vests...and even one for TINK!!!!!!! What a generous surprise!
> [attachment=44953:a_xmas_vests.jpg]
> 
> And delicious treats that were a BIG hit! And a toy that's getting lots of attention..
> [attachment=44954:a_xmas_treat.jpg]
> 
> So, OK - go to it kids, check it out.
> [attachment=44956:a_xmas_gift_opened.jpg]
> 
> Abbey, you look so bootiful, I wuv you... :wub:
> [attachment=44960:abbey_and_angel_rs.jpg]
> 
> Thank you Miss Claire, we love our new outfits so much!
> [attachment=44958:a_christ...hank_you.jpg]
> 
> Thank you for giving me a wonderful Christmas too, I love you.
> [attachment=44961:a_xmas_gift_4.jpg]
> 
> Ahh, just my size...
> [attachment=44955:a_xmas_thief.jpg]
> 
> That's all folks.
> [attachment=44963:a_xmas_thief_2.jpg][/B]



OMG! I love all those velvet harness's. And i am so in love with the little puppy.


----------



## bentleyboy

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Dec 8 2008, 03:10 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=685333


> QUOTE (bentleyboy @ Dec 8 2008, 01:24 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=685294





> QUOTE (MrBentleysMom @ Dec 7 2008, 10:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=685170





> We haven't gotten ours yet and we haven't heard that our pup has received the one we sent him. It was UPS guaranteed for Friday 11/5/08....so I really hope they got it!!!
> 
> P.S. Bentley is Secret Santa to a boy whose name sounds like he could be from New Orleans![/B]



The clue is a good idea!. I am not Mr Bentleys ss but my other ss is a little one in Florida who loves pink and purple.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Mia likes pink & purple but we haven't gotten it yet!! :rofl: :smtease:
[/B][/QUOTE]


Alas its another little pink and purple lover in Florida. Maybe next year i will pick your name. She got the parcel ( I missed her post )


----------



## daisyg

We haven't gotten our ss gift yet  maybe it will come today.

I love everything everyone has gotten so far...SM is the best.

~Daisy, Dusty and Molly


----------



## godiva goddess

WOW, everyone has such AMAZING gifts from their Secret Santas!!!! SM Members are so generous!!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby

Ohhh Claire did good I love the A Teams outfits!!! If I'm not mistaken it looks like Paula's handy work! Now you have to work on a pint size outfit for Angel, Pat!


----------



## Dixie's Mama

We can't wait to see everyone's pictures. Dixie hasn't got a package yet. She is waiting, patiently so far.


----------



## Kutsmail1

Zippy wants to say ty to BiBi for such a FUUNNNNN box! It was loaded with all kinds of goodies! Zippy has tried EVERYTHING!! She has been carrying that toy carrot all over the place lol. She knew that box was for her and enjoyed opening up everything! I took pictures. I am rarely successful in getting them on the site, but will try in a bit. You were so sweet and thoughtful to take the time to make my fun loving little girl such a fun box! It definitely suited her personality!
OH, we are working on the IQ test lol.


Thanks so very much! 
Barbara & Zippy


----------



## bentleyboy

QUOTE (Kutsmail1 @ Dec 8 2008, 01:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=685558


> Zippy wants to say ty to BiBi for such a FUUNNNNN box! It was loaded with all kinds of goodies! Zippy has tried EVERYTHING!! She has been carrying that toy carrot all over the place lol. She knew that box was for her and enjoyed opening up everything! I took pictures. I am rarely successful in getting them on the site, but will try in a bit. You were so sweet and thoughtful to take the time to make my fun loving little girl such a fun box! It definitely suited her personality!
> OH, we are working on the IQ test lol.
> 
> 
> Thanks so very much!
> Barbara & Zippy[/B]



PICTURE!!!!!!!!! TRY TRY TRY!


----------



## Kutsmail1

omg that baby is soooooo cute!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

Oh the fun has begun!!!!!!!!!!! I LOVE seeing the pooches with their SS gifts!! and as usualy everyone has received some great presents!!!.......What a great 'tradition' this has become! Might be posting later...we'll see LOL


----------



## donnad

So far everyone has received such nice gifts...I am enjoying looking at all the photos.


----------



## aea6574

QUOTE (honeybun @ Dec 7 2008, 10:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=685198


> Paddington hasnt got his yet either he says where is mine?[/B]


Paddington's were sent out Saturday before last the 29th. The post office said you should get them this week. I hope it gets there soon. I am really curious to see if he likes the treat you indicated he liked.


----------



## graceandmartin

I love looking at all the pictures!! Such great stuff!

Sadly, we haven't received anything either.  I PM'd Lynn just to double check because there have been a string of robberies in our city where people are actually following the UPS & Mail trucks around to watch them drop off packages. If no one is home and the box is left on the doorstep, they steal it!! Talk about spreading the holiday cheer, huh? :huh: Hopefully that wasn't the case with us!!


----------



## SillieMillie

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Dec 8 2008, 10:36 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=685485


> Ohhh Claire did good I love the A Teams outfits!!! If I'm not mistaken it looks like Paula's handy work! Now you have to work on a pint size outfit for Angel, Pat![/B]


Yup Paula made them and I had them embroidered. I love Paula's stuff. Everyone looks so lovely Pat! Thanks for posting the pics. I had to run out and find something last minute for little Angel cause I hate for anyone to be left out.
My guys are having to be patient and wait until I get home to open theirs. I'm so excited.


----------



## Poppy's mommy

My ss should be receiving their pacakge in 2 to 3 days sorry for the delay.had 2 get 2 more items and one was late coming in


----------



## mpappie

I just love reading this thread! What fun!


----------



## lindsay

Ok I will try not to post too many pictures but Puck had an AWESOME time and there are toys all over the place!! 
His SS was Gracie and Dini!!!








He like Santa..








but he REALLY has taken to the snowman.








He got two bowls that he loved! 








A sweater!!








THREE bows, we had a hard time as you can see because he was SO excited he didn't want to sit still!!!! 








PJ's!!!!!!! 








Puck with his goodies. 



























Thank you so much, Puck is so happy right now!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom

I just love looking at all the furbutts when they open their gifts. They're sooooooooooooooo happy. Such nice gifts for all. :biggrin:


----------



## graceandmartin

QUOTE (lindsay @ Dec 8 2008, 02:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=685750


> Ok I will try not to post too many pictures but Puck had an AWESOME time and there are toys all over the place!!
> His SS was Gracie and Dini!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He like Santa..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but he REALLY has taken to the snowman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He got two bowls that he loved!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A sweater!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THREE bows, we had a hard time as you can see because he was SO excited he didn't want to sit still!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PJ's!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Puck with his goodies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much, Puck is so happy right now!![/B]



Yay Puck!!! He really earned all those goodies!! Dini got all excited (crazy tail wags & all) when I showed her his pics! Merry Christmas Puckster!!! :smootch:


----------



## lillady

Everyone has gotten such great gifts so far :chili: So fun to look at the fluffs enjoying the holiday cheer :wub:


----------



## Ladysmom

This is such a fun thread! I'm glad everyone didn't open their gifts today so maybe we can keep the fun (and this thread)  going for awhile!


----------



## Poppy's mommy

Thank you soooooo much Judie and Jasmyne, (Poppy's New girlfriend). We have sooo many presents even for me! I am trying to wait to open them on Christmas. I hope that is okay with you. Thank you tons for making Poppy's First Christmas awesome! Our SS screen name is Jasmyne's Mom :wub:


----------



## jasmyne's mom

QUOTE (Poppy's Mommy @ Dec 8 2008, 06:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=685820


> Thank you soooooo much Judie and Jasmyne, (Poppy's New girlfriend). We have sooo many presents even for me! I am trying to wait to open them on Christmas. I hope that is okay with you. Thank you tons for making Poppy's First Christmas awesome! Our SS screen name is Jasmyne's Mom :wub:[/B]


You are so welcome! I had soooo much fun shopping for a boy! I'm going to try to wait until closer to Christmas to open Jaz's presents too.....we'll see


----------



## Alvar's Mom

Alvar has opened his Secret Santa gifts too! We had sooo much fun, a big THANK YOU!!!! to Cyndi and Midis (BinnieBee) for the adorable, thoughtful gifts :ThankYou: 

The first package, we received awhile ago :brownbag: (I'm slow on the pic posting) with strict instructions to open right away as the contents were perishable:










Needless to say, Alvar loved the treats and scarfed them right up :biggrin: 

Next, we received a package of toys and bows!!!!

"mmmm, yummy box"









"this looks interesting"









"mmmm, tissue paper"









"let's see what we have here"









"oooo, it's neverending"









"this is fun!"

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









(Alvar LOVES this little blue doggie :biggrin: )

and, finally a pic of Alvar in one of his new bows:









My action shots didn't come out so well...just a white blur really...but Alvar is having sooo much fun playing his new toys!!!

Thank you again Cyndi and Midis!!! :grouphug:


----------



## Maxsmom

Ollie got a package, Ollie got a package....


TODAY!

FROM..................................














Do you really think that we could wait until Christmas???























































So much for the braided Bully Stick - Krissie Bella was AFTER THAT!!!









Thanks you 4 P's, you's is the gweatest!!!

Sweet Ollie


----------



## casa verde maltese

Grace's Secret Santa Gift Arrived today!!!!!!!!


----------



## honeybun

Paddington says thfank you to his SS for his gifts but he was dissapointed the mean customs people removed his piggy ears. dont know why really australian customs opened the box took the pigs ears and put a letter in about what was allowed in to australia. Yet I sent pig ears out to to Nonesuch and Addy and they went through. Anyway here is his gifts and thankyou I love the bed and the bling and his photo frame. I love all of it.



[attachment=44986ICT0020p.jpg]

[attachment=44988ICT0021t.jpg]

[attachment=44989ICT0022u.jpg]

[attachment=44990ICT0024m.jpg]

[attachment=44991ICT0025m.jpg]

[attachment=44992ICT0027j.jpg]

[attachment=44993ICT0028j.jpg]


----------



## Dixie's Mama

QUOTE (KAG @ Dec 2 2008, 01:01 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=681069


> QUOTE (JenniferHope423 @ Dec 2 2008, 12:57 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=681067





> Bailey got her SS gift today! We are so excited and now the time comes to resist tearing into that package...
> 
> [attachment=44533:2008SSgift1.jpg]
> 
> [attachment=44534:2008SSgift2.jpg]
> 
> Bailey sniffed it over and scratched it with her paw as if to say "Um I know this is for me will you open it up already" I quickly explained that we must wait for all of our SS friends to recieve their gifts before we open ours.[/B]



Bailey is so adorable.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I love that first picture! Bailey is beautiful.


----------



## Matilda's mommy

[attachment=44995:ctmpphpJeOGRd.jpg]

mommy please can I open my gifs

[attachment=44994:ctmpphp7TB3gm.jpg]

I so excited

[attachment=44996:ctmpphpjvfyjE.jpg]

lookie what I gots

[attachment=44997:ctmpphpd27398.jpg]

what's this?? mommy says I will wike it

[attachment=44998:ctmpphpmrUMiP.jpg]

I gots a wion all the ways from Africa

[attachment=44999:ctmpphpRJ2fkS.jpg]

lookie my predy blankie :wub: I wub it  mommy told me that's for a predy girl, yup me  

[attachment=45000:ctmpphp4MS4Gv.jpg]

I gots my very own HOT DOG bag :chili: I wuv it :wub: Twank you Brie, Bentley and give your mommy a big ol' wick from me ok.  Thanks Sue, you really spoiled us.

wow. what a early Christmas my girls had. I'll start with Buttons and Bows  her gifts came from Sue, Bentley and Brie all the way from South Africa


----------



## Matilda's mommy

[attachment=45022:ctmpphpKTr4WV.jpg]

here's our tree  

[attachment=45023:ctmpphpxjTRkn.jpg]

mommy these are all mine  huh?

[attachment=45024:ctmpphpiH6rEF.jpg]

oh boy, a present :chili: 

[attachment=45025:ctmpphp4xmlyK.jpg]

yummy :yes: :rofl: 

[attachment=45026:ctmpphpw5gFJr.jpg]

Don't tell Matilda, I got a gif to :yes: 

[attachment=45027:ctmpphpWo77Q1.jpg]

my blankie :chili: 




[attachment=45028:ctmpphp1tb1pI.jpg]

look at all my presents arty: 


[attachment=45029:ctmpphpAHsBk2.jpg]

my momma wuvs this shirt, she says I have to wear it all the time :Happy_Dance: 

[attachment=45030:ctmpphp5dTU4v.jpg]


all mine :clap: 
[attachment=45031:ctmpphpAZd3wi.jpg]

Matilda we need to say, "THANK YOU BELLE AND YOUR MOMMY SELENA"(Belle's mum) Merry Christmas from all of us


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Such cute pics of all the furbabies opening their gifts. And I love the last pic of Matilda -- it says it all -- Thank You Secret Santas. :wub: :wub: 

BTW -- how's the weather in Yuma???? Warm enough for you??? :biggrin:


----------



## PreciousPrince

Perri's Secret Santa was Puck and his mom Lindsay! He got a great Christmas vest from ChloeBella Boutique and some nice soft toys! We love it! :aktion033: 


[attachment=45036:tmpphpMHdZpk.jpg]

[attachment=45037:tmpphpqCzy8f.jpg]

[attachment=45038:tmpphpx1uwzm.jpg]


*Thank You Puck and Lindsay!!*


----------



## dr.jaimie

Thank You Jennifer, Atticus, Rugby, Grace, & Scout!!!


----------



## Belle's Mum

Your welcome Matilda and B & B!! I'm glad you like your gifts. I was worried about the sweaters not fitting. But it looks like they do. Merry Christmas!!
I just love watching everyone open their gifts!! :wub:


----------



## nonesuchandnadu

Squeeeeeeeeee! Addy received so many wonderful things from Honeybun!

_What's dis?_









_All dis for me??_









_Mmmm...yummy piggy ear! Open it mommy!_









_I lub my blue dress!_









*Mewwy Chwistmas and Fank you vewy much Honeybun!*


----------



## SicilianRose

Daisy got her SS gift this weekend but we are going to open ours up when our SS gets their gifts from us.  In the mean time I will post pics of Daisy with her SS package. We are looking forward to seeing what is inside but will maintain some discipline  .






































LMAO, don't you love how the box says "Handle with Care" and it is completely crushed on one side. :huh: UPS sure did put their handy work on it.  I hope nothing was ruined from it. :shocked:


----------



## binniebee

QUOTE (Alvar's Mom @ Dec 8 2008, 06:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=685849


> Alvar has opened his Secret Santa gifts too! We had sooo much fun, a big THANK YOU!!!! to Cyndi and Midis (BinnieBee) for the adorable, thoughtful gifts :ThankYou:
> 
> The first package, we received awhile ago :brownbag: (I'm slow on the pic posting) with strict instructions to open right away as the contents were perishable:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Needless to say, Alvar loved the treats and scarfed them right up :biggrin:
> 
> Next, we received a package of toys and bows!!!!
> 
> "mmmm, yummy box"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "this looks interesting"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "mmmm, tissue paper"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "let's see what we have here"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "oooo, it's neverending"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "this is fun!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Alvar LOVES this little blue doggie :biggrin: )
> 
> and, finally a pic of Alvar in one of his new bows:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My action shots didn't come out so well...just a white blur really...but Alvar is having sooo much fun playing his new toys!!!
> 
> Thank you again Cyndi and Midis!!! :grouphug:[/B]


We are so happy that Alvar got all of his packages and likes them! I hope he enjoyed his treats from the doggy bakery. They were very nice to work with! They inspired me and I made Midis Birthday cupcakes that were carrot and peanut flavored with cottage cheese/peanut butter icing on them. (I only let him eat part of one, and then froze the other five). But he loved it and it didn't have adverse effects on his tummy.

Alvar's bow looks nice in his hair! I hope you can use the other pair, but I noticed on the pictures that he usually just wears one. He looks gorgeous! Merry Christmas!

Whoever Midis' SS is, we are in receipt of his package. I opened the box but all gifts were wrapped and no name was mentioned on the outside of his gifts. Since we are really going to be spending most of Christmas home alone we thought we'd wait and make a night of it for Midis. Maybe this weekend. I'll post when we open it. Thanks, to Midis' SS! 

*hugs*
Cyndi


----------



## Missy&Maggie

QUOTE (SicilianRose @ Dec 8 2008, 09:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=685913


> Daisy got her SS gift this weekend but we are going to open ours up when our SS gets their gifts from us.  In the mean time I will post pics of Daisy with her SS package. We are looking forward to seeing what is inside but will maintain some discipline  .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO, don't you love how the box says "Handle with Care" and it is completely crushed on one side. :huh: UPS sure did put their handy work on it.  I hope nothing was ruined from it. :shocked:[/B]


Daisy looks so happy checking out her package!!! :wub: She is such a doll!! :wub:


----------



## Dixie's Mama

All the fluffs look so cute & excited opening their presents. What nice gifts everyone! This is so much fun. I love seeing the clothes modeled and all the different toys and treats. What a nice Christmas! Thanks Lynn for all your hard work. SM members are really something.


----------



## casa verde maltese

QUOTE (Dr.Jaimie @ Dec 8 2008, 07:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=685895


> Thank You Jennifer, Atticus, Rugby, Grace, & Scout!!![/B]


Jamie the P's look Fantastic in Lynn's Creations!! I love that material!! I'm so glad everyone liked their gifts.. it has been crazy. I hope everyone can eat and likes the treats! Rugby has that toy and he LOVES it - he saw the one for your gang and he tried to take it. Lynn is fantastic!


----------



## Matilda's mommy

QUOTE (SicilianRose @ Dec 8 2008, 09:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=685913


> Daisy got her SS gift this weekend but we are going to open ours up when our SS gets their gifts from us.  In the mean time I will post pics of Daisy with her SS package. We are looking forward to seeing what is inside but will maintain some discipline  .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO, don't you love how the box says "Handle with Care" and it is completely crushed on one side. :huh: UPS sure did put their handy work on it.  I hope nothing was ruined from it. :shocked:[/B]






oh Debbie, that precious Daisy melts my heart :wub: she reminds me of Matilda with her box


----------



## SillieMillie

Oh my goodness Theodore had so much fun unwrapping his gifts. He's decided that Christmas is just great thanks to his secret santa Josie (and Steph) aka Phesty! Teddy just loved all of his gifts but was smitten right away with his little bone shaped toy which he kept trying to take away even as I was taking the pictures lol. He also loved his coat which will be really useful for nighttime walks here in the desert. And its great for him because the velcro means he doesn't have to bend his poor bad leg to get into it. Thankyou Steph for being so thoughtful. I also LOVED the maltese ornament, nail file and keychain for me! And the card made me smile and cry all at once. Thankyou so much. Teddy believes in Santa for sure now!
Here are the pics


----------



## SillieMillie

ANd of course Millie wants to thank her secret santa Stella (and Whitney) aka tigerpawswhit for all of her gifts. She was feeling a little princessy and unco-operative for her photoshoot but she really loved all her gifts. The dress is beautiful and we will take pictures with the matching barettes soon. Also she loved her squirrel toy - squirrels are her absolute favourite and she's so impressed that santa knew that! Here are the pics

































Thanks so much for the thoughtful gifts. My fluffs have been so spoiled. It was so special to see them enjoy their gifts, and I really enjoyed shopping for my SS too. Thankyou to all here on SM for making this holiday season so special. I feel truly blessed. I wish you all a joyfull Christmas!


----------



## phesty

QUOTE (SillieMillie @ Dec 8 2008, 10:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=685995


> Oh my goodness Theodore had so much fun unwrapping his gifts. He's decided that Christmas is just great thanks to his secret santa Josie (and Steph) aka Phesty! Teddy just loved all of his gifts but was smitten right away with his little bone shaped toy which he kept trying to take away even as I was taking the pictures lol. He also loved his coat which will be really useful for nighttime walks here in the desert. And its great for him because the velcro means he doesn't have to bend his poor bad leg to get into it. Thankyou Steph for being so thoughtful. I also LOVED the maltese ornament, nail file and keychain for me! And the card made me smile and cry all at once. Thankyou so much. Teddy believes in Santa for sure now!
> Here are the pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


I'm so glad that Teddy likes his presents! 

Josie says: Teddy, you look very studly in your coat! I picked it out especially so it wouldn't hurt your legs. I love the Smurfy look you're sporting, very handsome!


----------



## LJSquishy

*Look at all of the great gifts everyone's babies have received this year! Now I really wish I could have participated in the SS Exchange! :shocked: There's always next year! :thumbsup: *


----------



## MandyMc65

Jax received his package today!!! :chili: We were going to wait a little while to open them, but someone couldn't resist!  

Thank you so much Linde Marie, Monet & Mozart (M&M)! :hugging: Jax loved everything and enjoyed ripping the paper off of his toys! Joey tried to steal some, so Jax was defending his toys! He really was a good boy this year. :tender: 

Begging me to open the box 
[attachment=45058:looking_at_box.JPG]

Starting to dig in.
[attachment=45059:in_box.JPG]

Is it really okay I rip this open?!
[attachment=45060:looking_up.JPG]

Defending his toy
[attachment=45061:joey_and_jax.JPG]

Jax with his fishing hat on & Joey trying to take it off
[attachment=45063:fishing_hat.JPG]

All his stuff!
[attachment=45062:under_tree2.JPG]

We took a lot of pics, but I didn't want to overload  
Thank you again and I hope everyone has a fabulous Holiday Season! :heart:


----------



## tigerpawswhit

I am so glad Millie liked all of her gifts! We had a lot of fun shopping for them. Stella even got to go with me to petsmart to get the squirrel and charlee bear treats. She looks so cute in her pictures!!


----------



## bentleyboy

QUOTE (Matilda's Mommy @ Dec 8 2008, 08:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=685867


> [attachment=44995:ctmpphpJeOGRd.jpg]
> 
> mommy please can I open my gifs
> 
> [attachment=44994:ctmpphp7TB3gm.jpg]
> 
> I so excited
> 
> [attachment=44996:ctmpphpjvfyjE.jpg]
> 
> lookie what I gots
> 
> [attachment=44997:ctmpphpd27398.jpg]
> 
> what's this?? mommy says I will wike it
> 
> [attachment=44998:ctmpphpmrUMiP.jpg]
> 
> I gots a wion all the ways from Africa
> 
> [attachment=44999:ctmpphpRJ2fkS.jpg]
> 
> lookie my predy blankie :wub: I wub it  mommy told me that's for a predy girl, yup me
> 
> [attachment=45000:ctmpphp4MS4Gv.jpg]
> 
> I gots my very own HOT DOG bag :chili: I wuv it :wub: Twank you Brie, Bentley and give your mommy a big ol' wick from me ok.  Thanks Sue, you really spoiled us.
> 
> wow. what a early Christmas my girls had. I'll start with Buttons and Bows  her gifts came from Sue, Bentley and Brie all the way from South Africa [/B]



You are most welcome. I am sooo glad she loved her pressies. There are no doggie boutique here in SA so i needed to get creative.


----------



## mysugarbears

I love all the pics with the fluffs opening their presents. We are waiting close to Christmas to open our presents (if i can wait that long) lol. 

To our SS the presents are on there way. We had some mishaps with a certain (Cocker Spaniel) i'm not naming names (Chelsea) getting into the box and eating treats and playing with toys. :shocked: There was also a mishap with bows. :bysmilie:


----------



## HEINI

QUOTE (Lacie's Mom @ Dec 9 2008, 12:09 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=685761


> I just love looking at all the furbutts when they open their gifts. They're sooooooooooooooo happy. Such nice gifts for all. :biggrin:[/B]


that's it. HAPPINESS :heart: everyone looks so happy!!..and all are joining in. 
wonderful. 
priceless. 
thank you for all the pictures and also for making secret santa get organized.


----------



## bentleyboy

:wub: The B's looked so bored and hot so i allowed them to open their gifts!!! YAY! What an awesome surprise , thank you Naddie and Quincy. My B's have a whole new matching wardrobe.Thank you thank you thank you!


Mommy! Look at all our presents! A O! Does this mean you have to get the camera out!










We got new fluffy toys that match our outfits too.



























We got matching army outfits for the bush.









This is about as close to the bush as we get to go! Ton's and tons of fluffy cushions to leapard crawl through









Don't worry mom - i shall do Briezee's posing for her. Her dress matches my shirt









Mooom - I don't want to pose , i just want to play.

















Do i look pretty in my cotton dress








That matches my golf shirt.....









Right thats me - i am getting sleepy now








Going








Going








Gone zzzzzzzzzz










Thank you soo much. We love you.


----------



## aea6574

Warning Picture Overload-

Bacchus and Bibi were evidently very good this year.

There Secret Santa's were Ollie and Bentley and they were very happy with their gifts-

What is going on?








I think this is mine-








Uh, yes it has my name on it-








ok let us get to business and open this up-








This looks promising-








I told you it was mine, let me have it-








That is cool, take the tags off-








This is awesome I am going to just climb in here-








Yes, now I can get to everything-








About time- OPEN MINE-








Faster old man-








Blanket, cool I love blankets-








Snacks, open them for me please-








Two Very Happy Hounds-









Thanks to our Secret Santas- The hounds are so very pleased with all of their gifts. I really do not know what to say, this is truly a great group of people.


----------



## godiva goddess

*Mia and I want to say a big THANK YOU to Mia's wonderful Secret Santa- Cupcake 2007 (Klarissa, Cupcake and Muffin!) * Thank you so so much for your generous and beautiful presents. Mia and I LOVE THEM ALL and feel very very blessed!!! Mia and I love the stunning harness dress and the matching leash is gorgeous! Mia started playing with all the toys. She will also stay warm at night in your sweater. :wub2: Thank you Klarissa! :smootch: :ThankYou: :ThankYou: :ThankYou: 

*Picture Overload!!
*















Mommy, can we please open this package now?? please....pretty please????
















Wow...its..PINK!!
















TOYS!!! YAY!!! thank you Cupcake and Muffin, you guys ROCK!!! :rochard: Maybe we can play together in the future!!!
















Ooo..Such pretty dress and sweater!! :wub2: 
































Mia wearing the Harness Dress and the Pink Sweater (btw, Klarissa, thank you, this sweater is sooo soft!!!) 

*THANK YOU SO MUCH Klarissa,Cupcake and Muffin!! We really appreciate all the time and love you put into Mia. We love you! :wub: :wub: *

arty: *MERRY CHRISTMAS!!* arty:


----------



## bentleyboy

:wub: :wub: Love that little dress. Can someone tell me how to get my dog to show off her clothes. Brie just lies down when i put clothes on her. If we go out she is fine but at home she just sits.


----------



## godiva goddess

QUOTE (bentleyboy @ Dec 9 2008, 11:58 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=686232


> :wub: :wub: Love that little dress. Can someone tell me how to get my dog to show off her clothes. Brie just lies down when i put clothes on her. If we go out she is fine but at home she just sits.[/B]


Thank you so much!! Klarissa did a wonderful job in choosing the dress for Mia. Does Brie have a favorite treat? Sometimes I pretend like I am eating something yummy and it gets Mia's attention right away. Then she comes to me and is all attentive..haha..then I give her a little bit of a treat so she knows if she stays here, there will be more coming..haha..thats when I get her to stand, sit, etc. Sometimes I find it easier to take pics when they are in their beds, or if you put them on the couch (w/ supervision.) *But, mainly, bribery is the way to go!!! Your babies are super cute, and I love all their presents too!!!* :wub: :wub:


----------



## Hunter's Mom

I love love love that bag! Hunter has a bag from the pet store that we like but its not soft and he likes to put his head on the edge and I always worry. Does this 'hot dog bag' have a website? If so, could you message it to me? I tried google and started pulling up all kids of sites about hot dogs and vending, etc. Congrats on such a beautiful Secret Santa gift.! MERRY CHRISTMAS


----------



## M&M

QUOTE (MandyMc65 @ Dec 8 2008, 10:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=686041


> Jax received his package today!!! :chili: We were going to wait a little while to open them, but someone couldn't resist!
> 
> Thank you so much Linde Marie, Monet & Mozart (M&M)! :hugging: Jax loved everything and enjoyed ripping the paper off of his toys! Joey tried to steal some, so Jax was defending his toys! He really was a good boy this year. :tender:
> 
> Begging me to open the box
> [attachment=45058:looking_at_box.JPG]
> 
> Starting to dig in.
> [attachment=45059:in_box.JPG]
> 
> Is it really okay I rip this open?!
> [attachment=45060:looking_up.JPG]
> 
> Defending his toy
> [attachment=45061:joey_and_jax.JPG]
> 
> Jax with his fishing hat on & Joey trying to take it off
> [attachment=45063:fishing_hat.JPG]
> 
> All his stuff!
> [attachment=45062:under_tree2.JPG]
> 
> We took a lot of pics, but I didn't want to overload
> Thank you again and I hope everyone has a fabulous Holiday Season! :heart:[/B]


Your very welcome. The boys and I had a lot of fun shopping for Jax.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

I was so relieved when I saw Bentley and Brie got their package! Thanks for posting the photos.. guess everything fit ok. ( Love the photo of them in thier 'camos'.. think the visors are a 'tad' too big ...LOL... but they look sooo cute in that photo! ) It was fun shopping for them!!! Hope you and yours have a very happy holiday! 

PS... Your babies are just adorable!


----------



## jen_hedz

I just love seeing all the adorable fluffs so happy with their Christmas gifts :wub: :wub:


----------



## Moxie'smom

You both look beautiful! i love Mia's dresses! she is adorable. How happy everyone looks... :wub:


----------



## Cupcake2007

CupCake, Muffin, and I would like to say thank you so much to Maggie, Mia, and the boys for their WONDERFUL gifts. I seriously wasnt expecting this much!

thank you thank you thank you!!!!! Muffin was sad because everything was for cupcake... but when one of the outfits didnt fit, muffin took it and she looks ADORABLE!! here are some pictures! 

btw. the doughnut is now her favorite toy!


----------



## anouk

QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Dec 9 2008, 06:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=686250


> I love love love that bag! Hunter has a bag from the pet store that we like but its not soft and he likes to put his head on the edge and I always worry. Does this 'hot dog bag' have a website? If so, could you message it to me? I tried google and started pulling up all kids of sites about hot dogs and vending, etc. Congrats on such a beautiful Secret Santa gift.! MERRY CHRISTMAS[/B]


HotDog bags are made by one of our member, Sue, aka Bentleyboy who lives in South Africa
And I think Maggie's boutique sells them in the USA.
Lizzie loves her hotdog bag! :wub:


----------



## jen_hedz

Ellie and Angelo opened their gifts today. Their SS were Jaime, Pixel, Paxton, Parker and Petula. They went crazy over the toys right away, Ellie was even doing her 'crazy' run, she was so excited!!
C'mon Mom lets open it already
[attachment=45091:_1.jpg]
Here we are with all our great gifts
[attachment=45092:_2.jpg]
The little santa was the one they both wanted, Ellie got it first
[attachment=45093:_3.jpg]
Angelo finally got it away from her but she is getting ready to pounce on him to get it back :biggrin: 
[attachment=45094:_4.jpg]
Thanks Jaime and the P's :wub: :wub: 
[attachment=45095:_5.jpg]
Thank you so much Jaime and the P's Ellie and Angelo are having so much fun with the toys and you got them their 
favorite treats, they say you are high on their list of favorite people now :biggrin: and I love the outfits, they're so cute and they look adorable on them!! :ThankYou: We hope you have a wonderful Christmas!!!


----------



## tigerpawswhit

Stella and I want to send a BIG thank you to her SS, Twinkie Dink and Jill! She has only opened a couple of her gifts because I wanted her to have some to open on Christmas day. Thank you for the beautiful earrings for me as well! Stella loves the cream sweater with the pink ribbon so much that she won't let me take it off of her! 

Hugs and Kisses!!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby

LOL....glad you were a little suprised!!!! Well the doughnut is actually a bagel.  And the pink toy was for Muffin!! And I guess she also has a dress now.......LOL SO glad you like everything it's so much fun shopping for fluffs.


----------



## Cupcake2007

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Dec 9 2008, 02:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=686331


> LOL....glad you were a little suprised!!!! Well the doughnut is actually a bagel.  And the pink toy was for Muffin!! And I guess she also has a dress now.......LOL SO glad you like everything it's so much fun shopping for fluffs. [/B]




yes yes i did notice the little duck... but cupcake said it was for her and she put it somewhere... im serious after i took the picture it was gone.... and the shoe toy also. shes mean


----------



## Dixie's Mama

I want to comment on every post! The fluffs all look so cute opening their gifts. They look so happy and are having so much fun. Such beautiful gifts. So many gorgeous babies. This thread is a gift in itself. Warms the heart to look at all the pictures. Thanks for posting them all everyone.


----------



## godiva goddess

QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Dec 9 2008, 05:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=686398


> I want to comment on every post! The fluffs all look so cute opening their gifts. They look so happy and are having so much fun. Such beautiful gifts. So many gorgeous babies. This thread is a gift in itself. Warms the heart to look at all the pictures. Thanks for posting them all everyone.[/B]


Well Said!!! I totally agree. SM members are the best!!! I loved looking at everyone's babies opening their presents!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

*Hey..I tink dis box for us!! It's from Tammy!...Benny & Emma's Mom. She called "Mom2Bijou"!* Let's see!!
[attachment=45123:IMG_0842.JPG] 

*Otay,Naddie..youse check in-thide.....I watch nuffin comes out da bottom!*
[attachment=45124:IMG_0961.JPG]

*Oh boy!! a toy!.... Naddie: "I TINK DIS IS MINE!'*
[attachment=45125:IMG_0966.JPG] 

*Quincy: "MAAAA-MMMIEEEE!!! Naddie tooks MY toy too!!! *
[attachment=45126:IMG_0967.JPG]

*HMMMM What elf ib in dere???!!*
[attachment=45127:IMG_0956.JPG]

*WOW!! 2 adorable co-ordinating coats that fit both perfectly!!*
[attachment=45128:IMG_0926.JPG]

*I tink dere's eben more!!!*
[attachment=45129:IMG_0903.JPG]

*There's LOTS! more!! :Bully chewys,Duck Tenders,Doggie brownies,more treats, even emery board for mommy with Malts on it!! PLUS!... a beautiful photo card of those sweeties, Benny and Emma!! *
[attachment=45130:IMG_0919.JPG]

*Tank you thooooo much Tammy, Benny and Emma...I lub eberyting!!*
[attachment=45131:IMG_0910.JPG]

*Yeth... mees too! Tank youse bof tho much! I lub all da tings too!*
[attachment=45132:IMG_0917.JPG]

*Quincy: Whew!! I exawsted openin' all dem pwesents! I donna take a nap!...aahhhhh dis ib such a comfy bed! *
[attachment=45133:IMG_0955.JPG]

Tammy, Benny and Emma.. Thank you so very very much for the lovely and generous SS gifts! WE LOVE EVERYTHING!!! 
Happy Holidays to you and yours!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Looking at the furbabies open their SS gifts brings such a smile to my face. I just love looking at the pics over and over again. Everyone has been sooooooooooooo generous and you can tell how much the furbutts enjoy it.

I'm making my 2 wait until Sunday to open their presents. I have a huge office party (for 1200) that I planned which is happening Saturday night, and then I'll have some time to concentrate on others things. :biggrin:


----------



## godiva goddess

*Maidto2Maltese*- I LOVE all your gifts!!! Your babies look adorable in their coats!!! MERRY CHRISTMAS!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## jenniferhope423

A BIG thank you to Deuce and Bobbie!! We LOVE the gift that you sent for Bailey! Have a very Merry Christmas!!!
[attachment=45137:2008SSgift3.jpg]
[attachment=45138:2008SSgift5.jpg]
[attachment=45139:2008SSgift9.jpg]
[attachment=45140:2008SSgift8.jpg]


----------



## Krystal

We opened Mia's SS gift last night when I got home from the airport!! A BIG thank you to her SS "MamaMia"(Bleu and Mia)!!!! We LOVED all our gifts!!! I will be a little slow in posting pics!! My camera was broken this weekend and I have my sisters camera BUT I dont have the cord and the little memory stick is too small to fit into my camera!! I will be back home on Thursday so will hopefully get pics up this weekend!!! sorry about that!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

Just had a chance to go back and look thru all the SS threads and I had somehow missed a few!!! What fun to see the fluffbutts and all their goodies from their SS! My squirts were sure blessed with such lovely gifts ( they are presently knocking the daylights out of their new toys! LOL ) and as I expected the others have been very lucky pooches as well!


----------



## Dixie's Mama

QUOTE (Matilda's Mommy @ Dec 8 2008, 09:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=685883


> [attachment=45022:ctmpphpKTr4WV.jpg]
> 
> here's our tree
> 
> [attachment=45023:ctmpphpxjTRkn.jpg]
> 
> mommy these are all mine  huh?
> 
> [attachment=45024:ctmpphpiH6rEF.jpg]
> 
> oh boy, a present :chili:
> 
> [attachment=45025:ctmpphp4xmlyK.jpg]
> 
> yummy :yes: :rofl:
> 
> [attachment=45026:ctmpphpw5gFJr.jpg]
> 
> Don't tell Matilda, I got a gif to :yes:
> 
> [attachment=45027:ctmpphpWo77Q1.jpg]
> 
> my blankie :chili:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [attachment=45028:ctmpphp1tb1pI.jpg]
> 
> look at all my presents arty:
> 
> 
> [attachment=45029:ctmpphpAHsBk2.jpg]
> 
> my momma wuvs this shirt, she says I have to wear it all the time :Happy_Dance:
> 
> [attachment=45030:ctmpphp5dTU4v.jpg]
> 
> 
> all mine :clap:
> [attachment=45031:ctmpphpAZd3wi.jpg]
> 
> Matilda we need to say, "THANK YOU BELLE AND YOUR MOMMY SELENA"(Belle's mum) Merry Christmas from all of us[/B]


Oh Paula, your girls look so cute. They are having so much fun. Merry Christmas!


----------



## angel's mom

Angel's secret santa was Maggie, Mia & Cody (luvmyfurbaby), and she really spoiled Angel! Wow!

So much to choose from. 
[attachment=45152:ss_note.jpg]

I wonder which she'll pick first....

Of course! A girl's best friend - a credit card from her favorite store.
[attachment=45154:ss_cc.jpg]

Which must be closely guarded at all times...
[attachment=45156:ss___sle..._with_CC.jpg]

And what could be better than all a girl's favorite things in one place! 
[attachment=45155:ss___Best_of.jpg]

A girl's second favorite thing... Clothes!
[attachment=45157:ss_pink_shirt.jpg]
[attachment=45158:ss_pink_dress.jpg]

And look at this coat! Isn't it just to die for! Let me tell you, I'm jealous! (This really belongs in the thread "Sure Signs You're Obsessed With This Breed" ) 
[attachment=45160:ss_pink_coat.jpg]

[attachment=45161:ss_stash.jpg]


Thank you, Ms Maggie for all my pressies.
[attachment=45162:ss_toys.jpg]


----------



## godiva goddess

^^^ Awww...Angel looks soo cute in her new dresses!!! Maggie, Mia and Cody were very sweet, and I esp loved the Barkney's Credit Card!!! LOL..HAPPY HOLIDAYS!!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby

Yea Angel opened her gift!!!!! I love that coat! I'm glad you both liked everything!!!!!!


----------



## Heather_Rochelle

Eveyone got such lovely things I saw my ss reciepants recieved theirs biut havent opened them yet I hope they like them and my males clothes fit him!!!


QUOTE (Moxie'sMom @ Dec 9 2008, 01:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=686294


> You both look beautiful! i love Mia's dresses! she is adorable. How happy everyone looks... :wub:[/B]


----------



## bentleyboy

QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Dec 9 2008, 07:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=686430


> *Hey..I tink dis box for us!! It's from Tammy!...Benny & Emma's Mom. She called "Mom2Bijou"!* Let's see!!
> [attachment=45123:IMG_0842.JPG]
> 
> *Otay,Naddie..youse check in-thide.....I watch nuffin comes out da bottom!*
> [attachment=45124:IMG_0961.JPG]
> 
> *Oh boy!! a toy!.... Naddie: "I TINK DIS IS MINE!'*
> [attachment=45125:IMG_0966.JPG]
> 
> *Quincy: "MAAAA-MMMIEEEE!!! Naddie tooks MY toy too!!! *
> [attachment=45126:IMG_0967.JPG]
> 
> *HMMMM What elf ib in dere???!!*
> [attachment=45127:IMG_0956.JPG]
> 
> *WOW!! 2 adorable co-ordinating coats that fit both perfectly!!*
> [attachment=45128:IMG_0926.JPG]
> 
> *I tink dere's eben more!!!*
> [attachment=45129:IMG_0903.JPG]
> 
> *There's LOTS! more!! :Bully chewys,Duck Tenders,Doggie brownies,more treats, even emery board for mommy with Malts on it!! PLUS!... a beautiful photo card of those sweeties, Benny and Emma!! *
> [attachment=45130:IMG_0919.JPG]
> 
> *Tank you thooooo much Tammy, Benny and Emma...I lub eberyting!!*
> [attachment=45131:IMG_0910.JPG]
> 
> *Yeth... mees too! Tank youse bof tho much! I lub all da tings too!*
> [attachment=45132:IMG_0917.JPG]
> 
> *Quincy: Whew!! I exawsted openin' all dem pwesents! I donna take a nap!...aahhhhh dis ib such a comfy bed! *
> [attachment=45133:IMG_0955.JPG]
> 
> Tammy, Benny and Emma.. Thank you so very very much for the lovely and generous SS gifts! WE LOVE EVERYTHING!!!
> Happy Holidays to you and yours!!! [/B]


I just want to say a HUGE THANKYOU for all our special gifts. We are so touched! Looks like your guys had so much fun too!
:ThankYou: :ThankYou: :ThankYou: :ThankYou:


----------



## mysugarbears

Chloe and Riley's SS was Jennifer, Molly and Murphy (mommabrey). Riley and Chloe want to say Thank You for all the nice presents. I also want to Thank Jennifer, Molly and Murphy for the wonderful Maltese Pad and keyring. Thank you so much for your generosity. The kids loved all of their pressies especially the treat sticks. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: Riley also loved his new bed, now if he can keep everyone else out of it he will be a happy man and the little ornaments with their names on them are so adorable. :wub:  

Love,
Debbie, Chloe and Riley


Look we got presents









Riley smelling his present to make sure it's ok to open









Look Riley you got a jar for treats, yummy!









Riley and Chloe checking things out









Wow this is fun can we do this again?









Look at all new presents, Mommy says we got spoiled!!









Thank You Again, Jennifer, Molly and Murphy :heart:


----------



## mysugarbears

Noelle opened her SS gifts today because mommy was going crazy wanting to know what she got. :smpullhair: You see mommy likes to peek at her presents and daddy has to keep mommy's presents locked in his trunk so mommy won't snoop, so i told mommy we could open up my pressies. :HistericalSmiley: I got some pretty presents from Miss Elaine and Dixie (Dixies Mama). This is my first Christmas to open presents and i have my very 1st birthday on Monday. Wow, mommy says that means i will get to open more presents. Yeah!!!!! I love all of my toys from Dixie and her mommy i got lots of toys and some treats a sparkley dress and a sparkley bow, sweater, a snuggly blanket and a little stuffed dog. Miss Elaine and Dixie gave mommy a little stuffed dog and my mommy told me she loves her little doggie and it's really cute. Thank you again Miss Elaine and Dixie for my pretty presents. 

Love,
Noelle and my mommy (Debbie)


What am i supposed to do with this mommy? Oh look, there's my sister Chelsea mommy said her needs a haircut really bad









Oh, i think i found something sparkley and very pretty









Look at my pretty new dress, mommy says i can wear it with my christmas hat and be like santa paws









Let me check out my toy









I sure do like these









I'm so happy!!









Wow!!!









All the pretty presents









Thank You Miss Elaine and Dixie
Love,
Noelle and mommy (Debbie) :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

Ahhh. looks like some more 'spoiled-maltese' have shown up since I last looked! What fun this is! I love coming to check on the little imps opening their gifts!


----------



## I found nemo

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: How exciting, everyone got beautiful things.. :biggrin: 
Love ALL these pictures :wub:


----------



## deuce

QUOTE (JenniferHope423 @ Dec 9 2008, 06:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=686474


> A BIG thank you to Deuce and Bobbie!! We LOVE the gift that you sent for Bailey! Have a very Merry Christmas!!!
> [attachment=45137:2008SSgift3.jpg]
> [attachment=45138:2008SSgift5.jpg]
> [attachment=45139:2008SSgift9.jpg]
> [attachment=45140:2008SSgift8.jpg][/B]


I am so glad you like your gifts! We had so much fun shopping for a girl!! Have a wonderful Holiday!!


----------



## chichi

I want to twank Jenfer and Scoop. I wuved my Pwsents. My momy says we will post pix lawter,our computer at home is bwoken. Thanks you so much!! T. Dink :biggrin:


----------



## Dixie's Mama

Awww, Noelle, I'm glad you had fun opening your gifts. Dixie & I had such fun picking them out and wrapping them. It was fun for me to have the chance to pick out clothes for a little cutie like you. I can't wait to see you in Paula's dress and Marj's bow. Ask Mommy to take your picture please. Enjoy your presents. Merry Christmas to you and your great family.


----------



## mamamia

Bleu and Mia want to say THANK YOU, THANK YOU to their SS. They love all their gifts!

Bleu's SS was Barbara and Zippy. They did an awesome job selecting gifts for one very hard to buy for couch potato. Bleu received 2 vests from Chloe Bella and a personalized blanket. Zippy also did not want to leave Mia out so she got a blanket too :tender:


Bleu sporting his new vests



















Here he is enjoying his new blanket...doing his favorite thing










Here they both are enjoing a snooze together (as close as they will get to each other)












Mia's SS was MaxxandSophiesmommy....Talli, Maxx, Sophie and Zoey. Mia LOVED her gifts. She loved them so much...she did not want to share with Bleu at all!!










Here she kept head butting Bleu to keep him away from her stuff









Here she is with all her gifts. We have always wondered what Buddie Biscuits were and now we now we LOVE them. They are the perfect size for both of them. Mia looks so funny carrying Garbage Guy around. He is as big as she is 









We had so much fun participating this year. Thank you~~~


----------



## mom2bijou

QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Dec 9 2008, 06:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=686430


> *Hey..I tink dis box for us!! It's from Tammy!...Benny & Emma's Mom. She called "Mom2Bijou"!* Let's see!!
> [attachment=45123:IMG_0842.JPG]
> 
> *Otay,Naddie..youse check in-thide.....I watch nuffin comes out da bottom!*
> [attachment=45124:IMG_0961.JPG]
> 
> *Oh boy!! a toy!.... Naddie: "I TINK DIS IS MINE!'*
> [attachment=45125:IMG_0966.JPG]
> 
> *Quincy: "MAAAA-MMMIEEEE!!! Naddie tooks MY toy too!!! *
> [attachment=45126:IMG_0967.JPG]
> 
> *HMMMM What elf ib in dere???!!*
> [attachment=45127:IMG_0956.JPG]
> 
> *WOW!! 2 adorable co-ordinating coats that fit both perfectly!!*
> [attachment=45128:IMG_0926.JPG]
> 
> *I tink dere's eben more!!!*
> [attachment=45129:IMG_0903.JPG]
> 
> *There's LOTS! more!! :Bully chewys,Duck Tenders,Doggie brownies,more treats, even emery board for mommy with Malts on it!! PLUS!... a beautiful photo card of those sweeties, Benny and Emma!! *
> [attachment=45130:IMG_0919.JPG]
> 
> *Tank you thooooo much Tammy, Benny and Emma...I lub eberyting!!*
> [attachment=45131:IMG_0910.JPG]
> 
> *Yeth... mees too! Tank youse bof tho much! I lub all da tings too!*
> [attachment=45132:IMG_0917.JPG]
> 
> *Quincy: Whew!! I exawsted openin' all dem pwesents! I donna take a nap!...aahhhhh dis ib such a comfy bed! *
> [attachment=45133:IMG_0955.JPG]
> 
> Tammy, Benny and Emma.. Thank you so very very much for the lovely and generous SS gifts! WE LOVE EVERYTHING!!!
> Happy Holidays to you and yours!!! [/B]


I am so HAPPY that Naddie and Quincy loved their gifts!!!! And even more happy that the coats fit them! My flight came in late last night and I couldn't wait to get home and log on to make sure their presents arrived!!!! I had a blast shopping for your precious babies!!

Happy Holidays!!!


----------



## Hunter's Mom

Hunter and I have had so much fun scrolling through this thread and seeing all the happy malties with their gifts. You all take such beautiful photos of your pups and the community feeling on this board is great! Hunter and I can't wait for next year's secret santa event!


----------



## njdrake

Zoey wants to thank Monet, Mozart and Linde' Marie (M&M) for all her beautiful gifts, that girl had a great time tearing up all that paper and she got so many gifts! 
Thank You! and Thank you again!! You really did a great job picking out gifts and we loved everything!! 
Hugs,
Zoey and Jane


----------



## njdrake

Tess wants to thank Jax & Mandy! (MandyMc65)
Tess wasn't sure about all that tearing up paper so Zoey helped her. They had a ball seeing what everything was and we want to thank you so much! You did a great job and we love everything! 
Hugs, 
Tess and Jane





































I opened the treat jar this morning and found more great bows!! :wub: We love bows!


----------



## casa verde maltese

QUOTE (aea6574 @ Dec 9 2008, 06:24 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=686153


> Warning Picture Overload-
> 
> Bacchus and Bibi were evidently very good this year.
> 
> There Secret Santa's were Ollie and Bentley and they were very happy with their gifts-
> 
> What is going on?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is mine-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, yes it has my name on it-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok let us get to business and open this up-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This looks promising-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I told you it was mine, let me have it-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is cool, take the tags off-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is awesome I am going to just climb in here-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, now I can get to everything-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About time- OPEN MINE-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faster old man-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blanket, cool I love blankets-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snacks, open them for me please-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Very Happy Hounds-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to our Secret Santas- The hounds are so very pleased with all of their gifts. I really do not know what to say, this is truly a great group of people.[/B]



I loved these photos .. especially where they are in the box!


----------



## HEINI

QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Dec 10 2008, 12:14 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=686430


> *Otay,Naddie..youse check in-thide.....I watch nuffin comes out da bottom!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


*
:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 
so funny!! 
*

*I love all of the great pics. thanks for sharing :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *


----------



## MandyMc65

QUOTE (njdrake @ Dec 10 2008, 11:26 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=686808


> Tess wants to thank Jax & Mandy! (MandyMc65)
> Tess wasn't sure about all that tearing up paper so Zoey helped her. They had a ball seeing what everything was and we want to thank you so much! You did a great job and we love everything!
> Hugs,
> Tess and Jane
> 
> I opened the treat jar this morning and found more great bows!! :wub: We love bows![/B]


What a good girl Tess is, not wanting to get into trouble! I'm so glad you liked everything! 

I was wondering if you'd see the other bows  I hope they aren't duplicates!


----------



## scoopsmommy

I tracked my SS package and it arrived!!! I hope she enjoys what Scoop chose!


----------



## MrBentleysMom

I am so glad that Bacchus enjoyed his gifts! Some of the things we gave him are some of Bentleys favorite things. Enjoy!


----------



## Lacie's Mom

And Scoop -- you're getting a package too -- I promise. But it's coming from a long, long way off and the postman is S-L-O-W.


----------



## revakb2

Bogie wants to say Thank You to Dr. Jaime and the 4 P'S. Bogie loves his loofa doggie, and I love his new embroidered vest with his name on it. Bogie had a great time opening his presents.








What a pretty package








Looky at my cute wittle bear








I hap to wear this cuz my mommy forgits my name








I habs lotta fun wit my long doggie








chicky treats r berry, berry good


----------



## Maxsmom

Sweet Ollie is happy that Bibi likes her gifts and wishs Bibi and Bach a very MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

Ahhh more fun photos! ...and more lovely gifts for the little fluffbutts!! i love when they search and investigate their presents!


----------



## Poppy's mommy

My SS received her gift today! Can't wait to see pictures of you!


----------



## dr.jaimie

im glad to see all my ss opened their gifts and they all fit. i enjooy doing this every year!


----------



## KAG

Crisse received her gifts tonight from Robin, Rosie and Toby. Thank you so much. The sun dress is adorable on her. Love the matching bow by Marj. We're saving it for the summertime! Crisse couldn't believe the smells from the cookies and bully stick. Thank you again. Have a safe and happy holiday.
Love, 
Kerry and Crisse
xoxoxo 

[attachment=45209:IMG_2966.JPG]

[attachment=45210:IMG_2967.JPG]

[attachment=45211:IMG_2980.JPG]


----------



## llf060787

Bianca wants to thank Robin, Rosie & Toby for her SS gift. The box came in the mail today. Unfortunately she can't open it because its going under the tree - she's not too happy about that!

We'll post pictures after Christmas.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

Love that little dress.... in fact I've seen so many clothes I'd love to get for my squirts LOL Each and every 'reveal' has had something I think... oh how lovely... would like that for Naddie... or how cute that would be on Quincy! LOL 
I think this group must have the best dressed "kids" around !!!


----------



## KAG

My Fallon received her Santa gifts from Poppy and Joy, Poppy's Mommy. Beautiful new dress and blankie. The doll is hysterical. Her fav's dream treats and wishbone chew toy.

Thank you Joy, I'll cherish my Maltese ornament! 

Poppy, Fallon thanks you so much. Just so you know, her best friends are Yorkies named Ringo, Suzy, and Polly. And now, Poppy.

Merry Christmas. Have a safe and happy holiday. 
We love you, 
Kerry and Fallon
xoxoxox 

[attachment=45214:IMG_2994.JPG]

[attachment=45215:IMG_2986.JPG]

[attachment=45216:IMG_3001.JPG]

[attachment=45217:IMG_2996.JPG]


----------



## KAG

QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Dec 10 2008, 08:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=686974


> Love that little dress.... in fact I've seen so many clothes I'd love to get for my squirts LOL Each and every 'reveal' has had something I think... oh how lovely... would like that for Naddie... or how cute that would be on Quincy! LOL
> I think this group must have the best dressed "kids" around !!![/B]



Terry, 
Crisse won't let me take it off her. So funny. I love the ruffles!
xoxoxo


----------



## Moxie'smom

<div align='center'>Oh, all the beautiful fluffs looking at all of their goodies. It's so cute. And everyone has such good taste. 
We want to thank his paw pals Miss Celie and Taneshia for our box which arrived in NYC on Monday. Moxie was so excited!
:smcry: but I explained to him that we're going to wait until the first night of Hanukah to open our presents. 
(I have to hide his box because Moxie keeps begging me to let him open his package.)

Thank you again Miss Celie & Tanisha.

*Oh...Mommy look what came for me! It sure smells good...*
[attachment=45221:moxgift1.jpg]


*Oh I wonder what can it be.?*
[attachment=45219:mommypleeze.jpg]


*It's going to be hard to wait until Hanukah. So I'm just gonna lie here until December 21st.*
[attachment=45220:ihavtawait.jpg]


Thanks for looking!
Moxie & Leslie


----------



## Julie718

Tango & Tillie opened their SS on Monday, but I haven't had anytime to post until now. We were spoiled! Look at the adorable beds that we received!!! We are soooo lucky!!! Thanks to Gucci & Kaia!!!!


----------



## godiva goddess

^^Tango and Tillie, what amazing gifts!!! Congrats, you two definitely deserve it!!! 

*Moxies Mom-*

Auntie, you are doing an AMAZING job w/ Mox's coat! He looks soooo good!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## deuce

Tango and Tillie are so adorable with their new beds!


----------



## lillady

I'm enjoying everyone's pics-keep them coming :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Kutsmail1

Couple of pictures from Zippy's Secret Santa Stash

[attachment=45416ost_527...970749_a.jpg]


----------



## Poppy's mommy

QUOTE (KAG @ Dec 10 2008, 08:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=686978


> My Fallon received her Santa gifts from Poppy and Joy, Poppy's Mommy. Beautiful new dress and blankie. The doll is hysterical. Her fav's dream treats and wishbone chew toy.
> 
> Thank you Joy, I'll cherish my Maltese ornament!
> 
> Poppy, Fallon thanks you so much. Just so you know, her best friends are Yorkies named Ringo, Suzy, and Polly. And now, Poppy.
> 
> Merry Christmas. Have a safe and happy holiday.
> We love you,
> Kerry and Fallon
> xoxoxox[/B]


Fallon was so much fun to shop for. She is so beautiful! Poppy has a crush on her lol. Awwie Poppy is so happy he is now Fallon's bestie he loves it! :wub: Merry Christmas to you and I hope you have a safe,blessed, and happy holiday and give Fallon a huge kiss from Poppy and me


----------



## rosietoby

QUOTE (KAG @ Dec 10 2008, 08:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=686981


> QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Dec 10 2008, 08:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=686974





> Love that little dress.... in fact I've seen so many clothes I'd love to get for my squirts LOL Each and every 'reveal' has had something I think... oh how lovely... would like that for Naddie... or how cute that would be on Quincy! LOL
> I think this group must have the best dressed "kids" around !!![/B]



Terry, 
Crisse won't let me take it off her. So funny. I love the ruffles!
xoxoxo
[/B][/QUOTE]

Now I'm going to have to get Rosie one! By the way, that isn't a bully stick I can't buy those - too gross if you know what I mean. It's a safe beef hide that lasts forever!


----------



## MaxxandSophia'sMommy

QUOTE (MamaMia @ Dec 10 2008, 08:39 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=686723


> Bleu and Mia want to say THANK YOU, THANK YOU to their SS. They love all their gifts!
> 
> Bleu's SS was Barbara and Zippy. They did an awesome job selecting gifts for one very hard to buy for couch potato. Bleu received 2 vests from Chloe Bella and a personalized blanket. Zippy also did not want to leave Mia out so she got a blanket too :tender:
> 
> 
> Bleu sporting his new vests
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here he is enjoying his new blanket...doing his favorite thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here they both are enjoing a snooze together (as close as they will get to each other)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mia's SS was MaxxandSophiesmommy....Talli, Maxx, Sophie and Zoey. Mia LOVED her gifts. She loved them so much...she did not want to share with Bleu at all!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here she kept head butting Bleu to keep him away from her stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is with all her gifts. We have always wondered what Buddie Biscuits were and now we now we LOVE them. They are the perfect size for both of them. Mia looks so funny carrying Garbage Guy around. He is as big as she is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had so much fun participating this year. Thank you~~~[/B]





You are so welcome... I had so much fun shopping... I hope everything fits ok? 


As for my SS.... we haven't opened it yet... I only know that they are from New York... we have to get everyone bathed and looking decent and have some time to take the pictures.. I was hoping that it was going to be able tonight.. but I have to go to my son's band Christmas concert tonight... had to go to my daughter's Tuesday night and Church was last night... so Friday will be our big reveal day... 

Merry Early Christmas,

Talli


----------



## Kutsmail1

OMG! does anyone know what I did to make my pictures turn out so big? 

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Kutsmail1

I'm so glad that Bleu and Mia like their SS gifts. Zippy says ...Bleu is sooooo cute lol.


----------



## Dixie's Mama

QUOTE (revakb2 @ Dec 10 2008, 05:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=686887


> Bogie wants to say Thank You to Dr. Jaime and the 4 P'S. Bogie loves his loofa doggie, and I love his new embroidered vest with his name on it. Bogie had a great time opening his presents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a pretty package
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looky at my cute wittle bear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hap to wear this cuz my mommy forgits my name
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I habs lotta fun wit my long doggie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chicky treats r berry, berry good[/B]


OMG Bogie is soooo cute, I just love lookin at him. I love 2nd pic of him smiling. Great gifts!


----------



## Dixie's Mama

Zippy, Mommy did it!!! :two thumbs up: :Cute Malt: :cheer: Good job, Barbara!! You look soooo pretty in your red dress and bow. Merry Christmas to you & your family.


----------



## mimi2

We received our SS goodies! Ruby and Olive had a donation made in their names to NCMR from Maggie and Abbie's mommy, Melissa! They also received a few goodies from them but they won't get those until this weekend!

Willie has also received his SS ! A donation in his name was made to HUA, from MaxandSophiasmommy, Tallie. He also received another little package from them...and one for me! 

I'll post pic's this weekend!

Merry Christmas !

My SS doggies should have theirs by Monday! We were waiting on a few things to arrive...so I got them out a little late!!! Sorry!!!


----------



## Dixie's Mama

> Angel's secret santa was Maggie, Mia & Cody (luvmyfurbaby), and she really spoiled Angel! Wow!
> 
> 
> And look at this coat! Isn't it just to die for! Let me tell you, I'm jealous! (This really belongs in the thread "Sure Signs You're Obsessed With This Breed" )
> [attachment=45160:ss_pink_coat.jpg]
> 
> That coat is gorgeous!! Just gorgeous!! What beautiful gifts Angel received. Merry Christmas.


----------



## Missy&Maggie

QUOTE (mimi2 @ Dec 11 2008, 03:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=687476


> We received our SS goodies! Ruby and Olive had a donation made in their names to NCMR from Maggie and Abbie's mommy, Melissa! They also received a few goodies from them but they won't get those until this weekend!
> 
> Willie has also received his SS ! A donation in his name was made to HUA, from MaxandSophiasmommy, Tallie. He also received another little package from them...and one for me!
> 
> I'll post pic's this weekend!
> 
> Merry Christmas !
> 
> My SS doggies should have theirs by Monday! We were waiting on a few things to arrive...so I got them out a little late!!! Sorry!!![/B]


I'm glad to hear that everything arrived ok!!!! :biggrin: I hope the girls enjoy their goodies!!

Merry Christmas to you and the your fluffs!!!


----------



## mimi2

QUOTE (Missy&Maggie @ Dec 11 2008, 04:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=687572


> QUOTE (mimi2 @ Dec 11 2008, 03:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=687476





> We received our SS goodies! Ruby and Olive had a donation made in their names to NCMR from Maggie and Abbie's mommy, Melissa! They also received a few goodies from them but they won't get those until this weekend!
> 
> Willie has also received his SS ! A donation in his name was made to HUA, from MaxandSophiasmommy, Tallie. He also received another little package from them...and one for me!
> 
> I'll post pic's this weekend!
> 
> Merry Christmas !
> 
> My SS doggies should have theirs by Monday! We were waiting on a few things to arrive...so I got them out a little late!!! Sorry!!![/B]


I'm glad to hear that everything arrived ok!!!! :biggrin: I hope the girls enjoy their goodies!!

Merry Christmas to you and the your fluffs!!!
[/B][/QUOTE]

I know they'll love anything they get! They're pretty easy to please!  I'll post pic's when they open their stuff!!

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

QUOTE (mimi2 @ Dec 2 2008, 01:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=681348


> <span style="font-family:Georgia">Merry Christmas!!!!!</span>[/B]


What a wonderful organization to benefit from this SS donation in Willie's name!

I'm going back thru the SSs because so many posted and many I didn't get a chance to do personal comments on! and this one is soooo nice!


----------



## mimi2

QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Dec 12 2008, 05:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=688201


> QUOTE (mimi2 @ Dec 2 2008, 01:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=681348





> <span style="font-family:Georgia">Merry Christmas!!!!!</span>[/B]


What a wonderful organization to benefit from this SS donation in Willie's name!

I'm going back thru the SSs because so many posted and many I didn't get a chance to do personal comments on! and this one is soooo nice!
[/B][/QUOTE]


I agree Terry! My little guys want for nothing and they don't wear clothes or bows...so I figured that was the best way for us to celebrate the season! I think I might try to get them into clothes though...I had so much fun shopping for our SS!


----------



## KAG

My Darla just opened her gifts, from Angel and Lynne{lynnecpa}. Oh Lynne, already she is in love with her Zanies frisbee. The dress, sweater and scarf, all the toys. Thank you so much! OMG, the patent leather shoes are absolutely to die for. I wish Darla wasn't so riled up, there's no way I can put them on her now. She's having too much fun with her new toys. So funny how she knew everything was for her. 

Thank you and sweet Angel so very much. We love you and wish you a safe and happy holiday.
xoxoxoxo


----------



## mimi2

Darla got some great stuff! She's just precious with her frisbee! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## KAG

QUOTE (mimi2 @ Dec 13 2008, 12:16 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=688354


> Darla got some great stuff! She's just precious with her frisbee! :wub: :wub: :wub:[/B]


Yes, Martha. As usual, spoiled rotten. My other 2 girls received great gifts as well. This was my first year participating, won't be my last. So much fun.
xoxoxo


----------



## angel's mom

Kerry, I'm glad you liked everything. When I saw that toys with all the legs, I hoped your group would enjoy tug of war. I apologize for mailing it so late.


----------



## lahcart

QUOTE (Moxie'sMom @ Dec 10 2008, 08:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=686987


> <div align='center'>Oh, all the beautiful fluffs looking at all of their goodies. It's so cute. And everyone has such good taste.
> We want to thank his paw pals Miss Celie and Taneshia for our box which arrived in NYC on Monday. Moxie was so excited!
> :smcry: but I explained to him that we're going to wait until the first night of Hanukah to open our presents.
> (I have to hide his box because Moxie keeps begging me to let him open his package.)




Thank you again Miss Celie & Tanisha.

*Oh...Mommy look what came for me! It sure smells good...*
[attachment=45221:moxgift1.jpg]


*Oh I wonder what can it be.?*
[attachment=45219:mommypleeze.jpg]


*It's going to be hard to wait until Hanukah. So I'm just gonna lie here until December 21st.*
[attachment=45220:ihavtawait.jpg]


Thanks for looking!
Moxie & Leslie[/B][/QUOTE]

Leslie,
You had me fooled...When I saw your post, I thought you had opened the box! Miss Celie and I do hope that Moxie likes his gifts. Moxie only has to wait until the 21st...his paw pal, Miss Celie, has to wait until the 25th!


----------



## mimi2

QUOTE (KAG @ Dec 12 2008, 11:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=688360


> QUOTE (mimi2 @ Dec 13 2008, 12:16 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=688354





> Darla got some great stuff! She's just precious with her frisbee! :wub: :wub: :wub:[/B]


Yes, Martha. As usual, spoiled rotten. My other 2 girls received great gifts as well. This was my first year participating, won't be my last. So much fun.
xoxoxo
[/B][/QUOTE]

Me too! I had so much fun participating!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MaxxandSophia'sMommy

We FINALLY got to open our SS Gifts... so .... we MUST say a very special Thank you to KAG aka Kerry, Crisse, Tarla and Fallon!!!! We soooooooooooooooooo enjoyed opening everything... and we especially love the I Love NY stuff... we love getting things from other states!

And the bows that are made by Marj.... we absolutely love .. thank you thank you thank you.... We've been wanting some for a very long time! :wub: 

So... without further ado... here are some pictures... we'll post some more of them later... I mean.. I only took 100 of them... haha

[attachment=45407:whats_this.jpg]

[attachment=45408:is_this_...me_mommy.jpg]

[attachment=45410:smiley_sophers.jpg]

[attachment=45411ur_goodies.jpg]

[attachment=45412ther_goodies.jpg]

one more coming up... stay tuned.. 

Ohh.. and thanks for looking...


----------



## MaxxandSophia'sMommy

We Love NY
[attachment=45413:we_love_ny.jpg]


Thanks again Kerry

xoxo
Talli, Maxx, Sophia, and Zoey :grouphug:


----------



## Missy&Maggie

QUOTE (KAG @ Dec 12 2008, 11:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=688332


> My Darla just opened her gifts, from Angel and Lynne{lynnecpa}. Oh Lynne, already she is in love with her Zanies frisbee. The dress, sweater and scarf, all the toys. Thank you so much! OMG, the patent leather shoes are absolutely to die for. I wish Darla wasn't so riled up, there's no way I can put them on her now. She's having too much fun with her new toys. So funny how she knew everything was for her.
> 
> Thank you and sweet Angel so very much. We love you and wish you a safe and happy holiday.
> xoxoxoxo[/B]


Kerry, I just adore your girls!!!! :wub: :wub: 

It looks like they received some great gifts!!! :biggrin:


----------



## KAG

Oh Talli,
The pictures of your 3 beauties really made my day. How in the world did you get them to stay and pose. Absolutely adorable! 
Maxx, Sophie and Zoey should be the models for the next "I love NY" campaign. I can't stop smiling.
xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## mimi2

QUOTE (MaxxandSophia'sMommy @ Dec 13 2008, 11:00 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=688530


> We Love NY
> [attachment=45413:we_love_ny.jpg]
> 
> 
> Thanks again Kerry
> 
> xoxo
> Talli, Maxx, Sophia, and Zoey :grouphug:[/B]



Could they be any cuter?! :wub: :wub: :wub: They look like the trio of trouble!!!!!


----------



## godiva goddess

QUOTE (MaxxandSophia'sMommy @ Dec 13 2008, 12:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=688530


> We Love NY
> [attachment=45413:we_love_ny.jpg]
> 
> 
> Thanks again Kerry
> 
> xoxo
> Talli, Maxx, Sophia, and Zoey :grouphug:[/B]



OMG, this picture is BILL BOARD WORTHY!!!!!! They are too cute!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## angel's mom

Oh Maggie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The silk dress you sent Angel is exquisite! It is absolutely beautiful! She will certainly look like a princess wearing it. Angel was certainly spoiled by her ss. Thank you so very, very much. 

She did not want to look at the camera, but look at the detail in that rose.
[attachment=45417:ss_silk_2.jpg]

Okay so I bribed her to get her to sit, but she still didn't want to look at the camera. She's probably embarrassed as tomorrow is bath day.
[attachment=45418:ss_silk_1.jpg]


----------



## KAG

QUOTE (lynnecpa @ Dec 13 2008, 12:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=688570


> Oh Maggie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The silk dress you sent Angel is exquisite! It is absolutely beautiful! She will certainly look like a princess wearing it. Angel was certainly spoiled by her ss. Thank you so very, very much.
> 
> She did not want to look at the camera, but look at the detail in that rose.
> [attachment=45417:ss_silk_2.jpg]
> 
> Okay so I bribed her to get her to sit, but she still didn't want to look at the camera. She's probably embarrassed as tomorrow is bath day.
> [attachment=45418:ss_silk_1.jpg][/B]



So beautiful. I'd love a dress like that for myself!
xoxo


----------



## chichi

Here's my first try at posting pictures.
DH did it for me.

[attachment=45455SCF1801B.JPG]
Is this box for me Mommy?

[attachment=45456SCF1806B.jpg]
Oh boy, Chanukah presents from my SS.

[attachment=45458SCF1820B.jpg]
Look at the neat presents. They smell so good.

[attachment=45457SCF1811B.jpg]
Can I have all these to play with now?

[attachment=45459SCF1826B.jpg]
Here I am in my beautiful new dress, but 
would you please get it OFF ME Mom.

Thank you so much Jenn and Scoop.
I love all my new presents.
Love, T. Dink.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

Gosh... even more SS 'reveals" since I last 'peeked"! Such lovely and fun things everyone has received!!


----------



## mysugarbears

Look at all the great gifts everyone has gotten. I can't keep up to post individually, but it looks as if everyone's fluffbutts has been having fun. 

For Moxie only 8 more days until Chanukah, than you can open your present. Your being such a patient little man.


----------



## bonniesmom

Very cute photos - how nice of your DH to help you. Twinkie :wub: Dink looks especially adorable in her pretty pink dress, but she just wants it OFF, poor baby. "I'm cute enough naked, Mommy!"


----------



## Dixie's Mama

QUOTE (MaxxandSophia'sMommy @ Dec 13 2008, 12:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=688530


> We Love NY
> [attachment=45413:we_love_ny.jpg]
> 
> 
> Thanks again Kerry
> 
> xoxo
> Talli, Maxx, Sophia, and Zoey :grouphug:[/B]


What a CUTE picture!


----------



## Dixie's Mama

QUOTE (KAG @ Dec 13 2008, 12:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=688571


> QUOTE (lynnecpa @ Dec 13 2008, 12:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=688570





> Oh Maggie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The silk dress you sent Angel is exquisite! It is absolutely beautiful! She will certainly look like a princess wearing it. Angel was certainly spoiled by her ss. Thank you so very, very much.
> 
> She did not want to look at the camera, but look at the detail in that rose.
> [attachment=45417:ss_silk_2.jpg]
> 
> Okay so I bribed her to get her to sit, but she still didn't want to look at the camera. She's probably embarrassed as tomorrow is bath day.
> [attachment=45418:ss_silk_1.jpg][/B]



So beautiful. I'd love a dress like that for myself!
xoxo
[/B][/QUOTE]

That certainly is a gorgeous dress on a gorgeous girl.


----------



## mom2bijou

Emma and I would like to say THANK YOU SO VERY MUCH TO Martha, Olive, Ruby and Willie (mimi2) for the wonderful presents that were sent!!!! Emma enjoyed opening all of her precious presents and she sure was spoiled!!!! Martha you did a wonderful job and just tickled us "pink!" 

Presents???? 








Emma says, "Yup it's for me!"
















OH MY!!!! Cat toys!!!! My favorite toys ever!!!!!!!!








A new winter coat!!!








And a new dress and matching bow which will be perfect for my Valentine's Day Birthday!!








Emma loved everything! Her clothes, matching leash, yummy treats and of course her kitty cat toys esp the blinking disco ball toy!!!! And I LOVED my maltese keychain! I put it right on my keyset!









Thank you again!!!!! You were so kind to us!!!! Happy Holidays to you and your family! :smootch: 

Love, Tammy and Emma!!! :Flowers 2:


----------



## PreciousPrince

Wow Martha did a great job, and Emma looks so sweet in her coat and dress! Those look like some nice treats too, what are they called?


----------



## mimi2

Oh I'm so happy that Emma loved all her goodies!! She looks precious in her coat and dress! :wub: :wub: :wub: She is a little doll! Alice was a big help, she deserves some of the credit! :biggrin: I had a great time shopping for my SS babies! 

Happy Holidays to you too!

Martha, Ruby, Olive and Willie


----------



## mom2bijou

QUOTE (mimi2 @ Dec 13 2008, 11:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=688944


> Oh I'm so happy that Emma loved all her goodies!! She looks precious in her coat and dress! :wub: :wub: :wub: She is a little doll! Alice was a big help, she deserves some of the credit! :biggrin: I had a great time shopping for my SS babies!
> 
> Happy Holidays to you too!
> 
> Martha, Ruby, Olive and Willie[/B]


That was so sweet of Alice to help you out! She is very good in the fashion department!  Thanks again Martha!!!

Precious Prince....the treats that Martha got us are called Madame Fideau. They are Parisian Style Dog Biscuits! Emma gave her stamp of approval on them!!


----------



## SueC

:wub: :wub: :wub: Miss Emma, you are the cutest little Maltie in the whole wide world.
Too bad your brother doesn't have any presents. Poor little Bubba. Will you please share nicely until, umm...say...about Tuesday?


----------



## godiva goddess

Awwww...Tam, Emma looks sooo pretty in her dress and that stylish coat!! Martha, your gifts are amazing! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## mimi2

QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Dec 14 2008, 12:23 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=688978


> Awwww...Tam, Emma looks sooo pretty in her dress and that stylish coat!! Martha, your gifts are amazing! :wub: :wub: :wub:[/B]


Thanks Alice! You were a huge help to me and Benny's SS! :biggrin:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

Ahhhh how cute that little dress looks on her! :wub: Very nice gift package!


----------



## njdrake

Those are great pictures and I love that little pink dress. :wub: Twinkie Dink got some nice gifts.


----------



## njdrake

It's been a little hard to keep up with this thread but I have really enjoyed looking at everyone's great gifts and pictures. This was so much fun and continues to be as we get new pictures of these babies and their gifts. 
Merry Christmas!!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby

QUOTE (lynnecpa @ Dec 13 2008, 12:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=688570


> Oh Maggie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The silk dress you sent Angel is exquisite! It is absolutely beautiful! She will certainly look like a princess wearing it. Angel was certainly spoiled by her ss. Thank you so very, very much.
> 
> She did not want to look at the camera, but look at the detail in that rose.
> [attachment=45417:ss_silk_2.jpg]
> 
> Okay so I bribed her to get her to sit, but she still didn't want to look at the camera. She's probably embarrassed as tomorrow is bath day.
> [attachment=45418:ss_silk_1.jpg][/B]



Wow I almost missed this post! Isn't that a gorgeous dress! I'm glad you liked it. Tell Angel not to be embarassed even dirty Malts are adorable!


----------



## Lacie's Mom

I just love looking at all the Secret Santa reveal pics and know that many haven't either received their gift(s) yet or are waiting until closer to Christmas to open. So we still have a lot of reveals to come.

Love the dress on Angel. It is soooooooooooooooooo gorgeous.

So glad the coat fit Emma -- she looks adorable in it and in her new dress.

Love, love, love the pics of everyone's fur babies. Such true joy from the furbabies.


----------



## MandyMc65

I just love looking at all these pics.

All our little ones look so happy. They all know just how special they are! :wub:

SM is such a wonderful place.


----------



## Lacie's Mom

We FINALLY gots to open our Secret Santa gwifts today. Mom said that Wacie could go first 'cause she's the olwest. 

Pebbles and her mom, Waura, sents me such wonderful gwifts. We reawwlly wants to say tdank you -- I wuvs all my wonderful pwesents. 

Dis is da box dat my pwesents cames in -- isn't da box pwetty?!!!









Mom, why dos I need to sits on da box?









Wook at de nice card from Pebbles and her moms Laura.









Oh, wooky -- so many tdings insides da big box.









Tiwwly isn't supposes to be wooking at my pwesents is she Mom?!!!









Oh boy, I gots so many wonderful tdings -- new cwothes and new bows and a new sweater which is really good 'cause it's gona snow here today and tomorrow. 









And Toys, Mom, I gots new toys.









Wook -- a new blankie with my name on it and wots and wots of new toys and a stocking withs my name on it.









Mom -- what's in da rest of des gwifts?









Oh, ands a step-ins harness with princess ribbons on it and a matching bow. I is da Princess you knows.









And, Pebbles' Mom send my Mom dis beautiful ornament. It wooks wike me - don't you tdink? Mom but it way far up sos no ones could reach it.









Lacie received so many wonderful gifts, new dresses, a new sweater, lots of wonderful new bows, new toys, treats, flossies, an adorable stocking with her name on it in beads, a blankie with her name on it, the Princess step-in harness and matching lead and bow. She certainly does feel like a Princess today.

Pebbles and Laura -- you were so generous. Lacie and I can't thank you enough. I will put on a little fashion show later today or tomorrow.


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Tilly says -- MOM -- it's my turn now -- it's my turn!!!!

Oh, wooky Mom, I gots wots and wots of pwesents too.









Mom, I wikes dis one -- it smells yummy.









And I wikes dis one too -- buts I can't gets da ribbon off of its.









Tiwwly -- lets me wook at your pwesents. Oh -- I wikes dem too.









I's trying to get into da bully stick, put it's got some wapping on its. Ok, Twilly, I just takes da Buddy Biscuits.









Moms -- Newllie's wooking at my gwifts. I's getting worried.









I wikes all my pwesents -- but dis bully sticks smells sooooooooooooooooooo goods.









Wooks at all da nice tdings I gots from my Secret Santa Bogie and his mom, Reva.









I got toys, and Buddy Biscuits, and a beautiful dress from Tickled Pink Boutique and matching bows and more odher bows and --- of course, my bully stick.

And Bogie's mom Reva send our mom da mostest beautiful necklace and earrings that she made for Mom.









Reva and Bogie -- thank you so much for your generosity and wonderful gifts -- even though Tilly hadn't been very good recently. LOL And I love the necklace and earrings. You do fantastic jewlery!!!

So I put the toys out of reach (or so I thought) and gave each girl one toy to play with.

While sitting here posting the picks, Tilly found a way to reach the toys because she now has her toys and Lacie's toys at my feet and is squeaking them to death. LOL

Once they calm down, I'll do a little fashion show with their new clothes.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

Wish I could respond to every SS as the gifts are all so awesome! ... and still more to go!!! Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Krystal

Sorry it took me so long but I finally uploaded the pics to the computer of Mia's SS....

Thank you so much Bleu!!! We LOVED everything!!!


----------



## lillady

Still loving all the pics. :rochard: So fun to see all the happy fluffs :wub:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

QUOTE (lillady @ Dec 14 2008, 05:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=689315


> Still loving all the pics. :rochard: So fun to see all the happy fluffs :wub:[/B]


Yes meeee toooo! :biggrin:


----------



## jasmyne's mom

QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Dec 13 2008, 05:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=688755


> Gosh... even more SS 'reveals" since I last 'peeked"! Such lovely and fun things everyone has received!![/B]


This is so fun to look at! All the nice things everyone is sending! It's great that we can all share in the pictures and enjoy the SS exchange everyday!!!


----------



## scoopsmommy

We got our SS gift the other day!!! From Germany! Thx Debbie... can't wait to open it on Xmas.


----------



## Nissa Fiona

I really had to give posting this picture a lot of thought but after thinking it through I decided to post it. Nissa had Sarah's Princess Charlotte in the SS exchange and since she is now no longer a member the picture of two of the things I sent her will not be posted. That bothered me because #1: Sassy's mommy, Pat did such a beautiful job on the embroidery and #2: I've been talking all year about this being Nissa's and my first year in the SS exchange and we were so excited and I didn't want any members to think I hadn't followed through. Anyway, these are the two outfits I made, with Pat's help and sent to Princess Charlotte and I hope she liked them. Thanks everyone. :blush:


----------



## Ladysmom

Kim, those dresses are beautiful! You and Pat are the dynamic duo of dress design!

I am so sorry your and Nissa's first Secret Santa exchange was spoiled. It's obvious how much time and effort you put into your gift. [attachment=45499:big_hug.gif]


----------



## pebble's mama

QUOTE (Lacie's Mom @ Dec 14 2008, 04:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=689219


> We FINALLY gots to open our Secret Santa gwifts today. Mom said that Wacie could go first 'cause she's the olwest.
> 
> Pebbles and her mom, Waura, sents me such wonderful gwifts. We reawwlly wants to say tdank you -- I wuvs all my wonderful pwesents.
> 
> Dis is da box dat my pwesents cames in -- isn't da box pwetty?!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mom, why dos I need to sits on da box?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wook at de nice card from Pebbles and her moms Laura.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, wooky -- so many tdings insides da big box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tiwwly isn't supposes to be wooking at my pwesents is she Mom?!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh boy, I gots so many wonderful tdings -- new cwothes and new bows and a new sweater which is really good 'cause it's gona snow here today and tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Toys, Mom, I gots new toys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wook -- a new blankie with my name on it and wots and wots of new toys and a stocking withs my name on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mom -- what's in da rest of des gwifts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, ands a step-ins harness with princess ribbons on it and a matching bow. I is da Princess you knows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, Pebbles' Mom send my Mom dis beautiful ornament. It wooks wike me - don't you tdink? Mom but it way far up sos no ones could reach it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lacie received so many wonderful gifts, new dresses, a new sweater, lots of wonderful new bows, new toys, treats, flossies, an adorable stocking with her name on it in beads, a blankie with her name on it, the Princess step-in harness and matching lead and bow. She certainly does feel like a Princess today.
> 
> Pebbles and Laura -- you were so generous. Lacie and I can't thank you enough. I will put on a little fashion show later today or tomorrow.[/B]



Yay, you opened them! I'm so excited you liked everything, I can't wait to see pictures of her in her new stuff! :wub: 
It was sooo much fun shopping for her, I couldn't stop!


----------



## lovesophie

I love seeing all the pictures! Please keep them coming.  

QUOTE (Nissa Fiona @ Dec 14 2008, 09:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=689585


> I really had to give posting this picture a lot of thought but after thinking it through I decided to post it. Nissa had Sarah's Princess Charlotte in the SS exchange and since she is now no longer a member the picture of two of the things I sent her will not be posted. That bothered me because #1: Sassy's mommy, Pat did such a beautiful job on the embroidery and #2: I've been talking all year about this being Nissa's and my first year in the SS exchange and we were so excited and I didn't want any members to think I hadn't followed through. Anyway, these are the two outfits I made, with Pat's help and sent to Princess Charlotte and I hope she liked them. Thanks everyone. :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


Those are beautiful, Kim. I'm sure Sarah and Princess Charlotte loved the outfits. I know Sophie and I would have loved to receive such a thoughtful gift.


----------



## mysugarbears

Kim the dresses are absolutely gorgeous. I'm sure that the dresses were loved by both Princess Charlotte and her mommy. :grouphug:


----------



## HEINI

*ahhh lacie and tillis gifts are so pretty. I love that little colourful blanket. 
awhhhh...sitting on the box..is such a sweet pic.









and mia looks supercute.










what great gifts and great pictures. i love ALL OF THE PICTURES and presents and babies...
secret santa time, is a very happy time arty: arty: *


----------



## KAG

QUOTE (Krystal @ Dec 14 2008, 04:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=689292


> Sorry it took me so long but I finally uploaded the pics to the computer of Mia's SS....
> 
> Thank you so much Bleu!!! We LOVED everything!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


Stunning little girl!


----------



## mimi2

QUOTE (Nissa Fiona @ Dec 14 2008, 11:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=689585


> I really had to give posting this picture a lot of thought but after thinking it through I decided to post it. Nissa had Sarah's Princess Charlotte in the SS exchange and since she is now no longer a member the picture of two of the things I sent her will not be posted. That bothered me because #1: Sassy's mommy, Pat did such a beautiful job on the embroidery and #2: I've been talking all year about this being Nissa's and my first year in the SS exchange and we were so excited and I didn't want any members to think I hadn't followed through. Anyway, these are the two outfits I made, with Pat's help and sent to Princess Charlotte and I hope she liked them. Thanks everyone. :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


Beautiful dresses...I'm glad you posted them. Pat did a wonderful job!!! What darling material!


----------



## LJSquishy

*I just love seeing all of your babies opening their gifts! I admit to checking this thread at LEAST 5x per day to see if any new pictures have been posted! LOL :embarrassed:  *


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Me too. I love watching their adorable faces when opening the packages.

Scoop -- see, I told you that your SS gifts were coming from far away. Glad that they arrived.


----------



## jen_hedz

This is my favorite thread as I check it about 4 times a day!! I just love seeing everyone's precious fluffs open their gifts and I can imagine their happiness since Ellie and Angelo were overjoyed with their new toys!! Merry Christmas everyone!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Dec 15 2008, 02:12 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=689610


> I love seeing all the pictures! Please keep them coming.
> 
> QUOTE (Nissa Fiona @ Dec 14 2008, 09:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=689585





> I really had to give posting this picture a lot of thought but after thinking it through I decided to post it. Nissa had Sarah's Princess Charlotte in the SS exchange and since she is now no longer a member the picture of two of the things I sent her will not be posted. That bothered me because #1: Sassy's mommy, Pat did such a beautiful job on the embroidery and #2: I've been talking all year about this being Nissa's and my first year in the SS exchange and we were so excited and I didn't want any members to think I hadn't followed through. Anyway, these are the two outfits I made, with Pat's help and sent to Princess Charlotte and I hope she liked them. Thanks everyone. :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


Those are beautiful, Kim. I'm sure Sarah and Princess Charlotte loved the outfits. I know Sophie and I would have loved to receive such a thoughtful gift. 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Those dresses are gorgeous!!!


----------



## jen_hedz

QUOTE (Nissa Fiona @ Dec 14 2008, 11:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=689585


> I really had to give posting this picture a lot of thought but after thinking it through I decided to post it. Nissa had Sarah's Princess Charlotte in the SS exchange and since she is now no longer a member the picture of two of the things I sent her will not be posted. That bothered me because #1: Sassy's mommy, Pat did such a beautiful job on the embroidery and #2: I've been talking all year about this being Nissa's and my first year in the SS exchange and we were so excited and I didn't want any members to think I hadn't followed through. Anyway, these are the two outfits I made, with Pat's help and sent to Princess Charlotte and I hope she liked them. Thanks everyone. :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


They're beautiful, the outfits as well as the embroidery, great job Kim and Pat!!


----------



## casa verde maltese

QUOTE (Nissa Fiona @ Dec 14 2008, 10:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=689585


> I really had to give posting this picture a lot of thought but after thinking it through I decided to post it. Nissa had Sarah's Princess Charlotte in the SS exchange and since she is now no longer a member the picture of two of the things I sent her will not be posted. That bothered me because #1: Sassy's mommy, Pat did such a beautiful job on the embroidery and #2: I've been talking all year about this being Nissa's and my first year in the SS exchange and we were so excited and I didn't want any members to think I hadn't followed through. Anyway, these are the two outfits I made, with Pat's help and sent to Princess Charlotte and I hope she liked them. Thanks everyone. :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]



Those are very CUTE!! very thoughtful!! Grace is sitting next to me and she agrees!!!


----------



## MrBentleysMom

Bentleys Secret Santa!!!!

I can not express how truly grateful we are to have such a wonderful community of friends here at SM! When we found out Bentley wouldn't be getting his SS gift this year some wonderful members of SM came together and sent him a SS package! We are so happy and will def be participating again next year because even though our SS backed out on us, some special angels came through!!!! Thanks Again!!!!


Bentley says: "Oooh, a package for me???"










"Oh My, I cant wait to open it. Something in there smells good!"










"What is it??? I cant stand the suspense!"










"My mommy knows I will love my blanket because I sleep covered up every night, but right now all I care about are these bones!"










"Back away from the bones Mom, these are MINE!"










I left the room, went to prepare dinner, came back to my bedroom and what did I find? A happy little guy who had never moved an inch! "Mom's gotta get me some of these bones....YUM"










Thanks again! Bentley loves all of this gifts! He is going to love that blanket and playing tug of war with that puppy with long legs! You really are wonderful people. Thanks to those who contributed!!!!


----------



## graceandmartin

QUOTE (MrBentleysMom @ Dec 15 2008, 04:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=690093


> Bentleys Secret Santa!!!!
> 
> I can not express how truly grateful we are to have such a wonderful community of friends here at SM! When we found out Bentley wouldn't be getting his SS gift this year some wonderful members of SM came together and sent him a SS package! We are so happy and will def be participating again next year because even though our SS backed out on us, some special angels came through!!!! Thanks Again!!!!
> 
> 
> Bentley says: "Oooh, a package for me???"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Oh My, I cant wait to open it. Something in there smells good!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "What is it??? I cant stand the suspense!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "My mommy knows I will love my blanket because I sleep covered up every night, but right now all I care about are these bones!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Back away from the bones Mom, these are MINE!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I left the room, went to prepare dinner, came back to my bedroom and what did I find? A happy little guy who had never moved an inch! "Mom's gotta get me some of these bones....YUM"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again! Bentley loves all of this gifts! He is going to love that blanket and playing tug of war with that puppy with long legs! You really are wonderful people. Thanks to those who contributed!!!![/B]



Bentley looks like such a happy camper! And he deserved all those treats and presents, I'm glad that people pulled through!!

The same thing happened to us too with our SS backing out. But no worries, I was told by Lynn that Dini would be receiving the same treatment as your little Bentley!! I love SM and everyone on here- its such a great community!!!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby

QUOTE (MrBentleysMom @ Dec 15 2008, 07:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=690093


> Bentleys Secret Santa!!!!
> 
> I can not express how truly grateful we are to have such a wonderful community of friends here at SM! When we found out Bentley wouldn't be getting his SS gift this year some wonderful members of SM came together and sent him a SS package! We are so happy and will def be participating again next year because even though our SS backed out on us, some special angels came through!!!! Thanks Again!!!!
> 
> 
> Bentley says: "Oooh, a package for me???"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Oh My, I cant wait to open it. Something in there smells good!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "What is it??? I cant stand the suspense!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "My mommy knows I will love my blanket because I sleep covered up every night, but right now all I care about are these bones!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Back away from the bones Mom, these are MINE!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I left the room, went to prepare dinner, came back to my bedroom and what did I find? A happy little guy who had never moved an inch! "Mom's gotta get me some of these bones....YUM"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again! Bentley loves all of this gifts! He is going to love that blanket and playing tug of war with that puppy with long legs! You really are wonderful people. Thanks to those who contributed!!!![/B]




Well another little Elf sent Bently a little package in the mail so make sure he doesn't knock over the mailman trying to get to the package.  



OK Kim those dresses were gorgeous btw great work you two!!


----------



## Dixie's Mama

QUOTE (chichi @ Dec 13 2008, 05:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=688744


> Here's my first try at posting pictures.
> DH did it for me.[/B]


Great job! I love that picture and all the others. Such nice gifts.


----------



## revakb2

All the fluffs look so happy with their gifts. It's such fun seeing all of the pictures.


----------



## april dawn

Can't wait to open them up! Thanks Becky and Lilly (BeckyBCO3)!!!!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby

Mia & Cody's turn!!!

I almost over looked the package today since my house is upside down with Christmas boxes and I wasn't home when UPS came by.

The box!
[attachment=45548:1.JPG]
[attachment=45549:2.JPG]
It's all mine!
[attachment=45550:3.JPG]
No I see my name in here!!
[attachment=45551:4.JPG]
I want this one!
[attachment=45552:5.JPG]
Mommy he is making funny noises.
[attachment=45553:6.JPG]
:new_shocked: How did they know Mommy!! :new_shocked: 
[attachment=45554:7.JPG]
Mommy just look at them!!!
[attachment=45555:8.JPG]
Ok I see the dresses.....but I want the squishy balls!!!!!
[attachment=45556:9.JPG]
Ok I'll model the dress but I have to keep my eye on the ball!
[attachment=45544:dress.JPG]
Their whole load!
[attachment=45557:10.JPG]

Thanks Martha (Mimi2), Ruby, Olive & Willie everything was beautiful. I bet you can't guess what toy Mia liked the best. :w00t: She is obsessed with those foam cat balls now she doesn't have to go searching for the old ones under the bed. Cody loves his toys he is really interested in the one that makes noise you should see him cock his head. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## mom2bijou

Benny's big day was today!!!! It was his turn!!! A HUGE thank you to Sue and Tucker (maltesemom3) for the wonderful gifts you sent to Benny!!! He is passed out next to me...taking a break from modeling and playing. He has a tuff life!!!

A SS for Benny!!! arty: 









There were even presents for Miss Emma!! 









Sue sent me a card with the picture of a pea pod with Benny and Emma's faces as the peas in the pod!!! I always call B&E my little peas! This card melted my heart. Tucker also wrote a letter to Benny instructing him on what to do to ensure that Santa will be good to him. Tucker knew everything about Benny's life!!!! 









Ben with all his precious presents!









Look at these ornaments!!! They are hand painted of Ben and Emma's faces!









Onto the clothing!

















And drumroll please.....Benny got the matching coat to Emma's! Emma's SS, Martha(mimi2) got her the pink and Sue got Benny the blue....and they both have the matching leashes. All from A Yuppie Puppie. Great job Lynn!! Thanks SO MUCH to both Sue and Martha for making them match!!! I am overwhelmed with happiness!!   









Thank you so very much Sue and Tucker. You did outdid yourselves and really touched our hearts!! Happy Holidays!!!!!
PS...I can't wait to drink my coffee in the morning! 









xoxo Tammy, Benny and Emma :smootch:


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Bentley and Dini and a few others are getting a number of SS packages as they're not all coming from one place. I know that Benntley has 3 more coming.

And Princess Mia Pia certainly does have her eye on the ball(s) doesn't she. :wub: :wub: 

I'm so glad that you like Benny's coat too. They look so cute in their coats together. Nice list of Santa Dos and Don'ts too. :wub: 

I just love this thread. All the furbabies are soooooooooooooooooo happy with everything.

Bentley is adorable chewing on the little Bully Stick. :wub:


----------



## Julie718

I don't see that Tango & Tillie's SS has rec'd their gift yet!!!  Please post pics when you receive our gifts!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom

And Miles -- how could I forget Miles. He looks so happy with gifts too. :biggrin:


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Julie -- your SS confirmed that the gifts were received, but they're waiting until closer to Christmas to open. :biggrin:


----------



## SueC

:aktion033: Oh, I'm glad your box came today, Benny! It has been so much fun getting to know your family better. 
Benny and Emma are both such precious little souls. :heart: I am now officially one of their aunties-because I just love them now.
After reading your threads, I got to know Bijou, also, and it sounds like he was a beautiful friend, always there for you.
And now Benny and Emma are picking up where he left off. :grouphug: 

Merry Christmas to you all! "Auntie Sue"


----------



## Belle's Mum

I love watching all the furbabies opening their gifts!! So much fun!! I can't wait til next year!! I want to wish everyone Merry Christmas!! :wub:


----------



## mimi2

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Dec 15 2008, 07:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=690131


> Mia & Cody's turn!!!
> 
> I almost over looked the package today since my house is upside down with Christmas boxes and I wasn't home when UPS came by.
> 
> The box!
> [attachment=45548:1.JPG]
> [attachment=45549:2.JPG]
> It's all mine!
> [attachment=45550:3.JPG]
> No I see my name in here!!
> [attachment=45551:4.JPG]
> I want this one!
> [attachment=45552:5.JPG]
> Mommy he is making funny noises.
> [attachment=45553:6.JPG]
> :new_shocked: How did they know Mommy!! :new_shocked:
> [attachment=45554:7.JPG]
> Mommy just look at them!!!
> [attachment=45555:8.JPG]
> Ok I see the dress I want the squishy balls!!!!!
> [attachment=45556:9.JPG]
> Ok I'll model the dress but I have to keep my eye on the ball!
> [attachment=45544:dress.JPG]
> Their whole load!
> [attachment=45557:10.JPG]
> 
> Thanks Martha (Mimi2), Ruby, Olive & Willie everything was beautiful. I bet you can't guess what toy Mia liked the best. :w00t: She is obsessed with those foam cat balls now she doesn't have to go searching for the old ones under the bed. Cody loves his toys he is really interested in the one that makes noise you should see him cock his head. :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]



I'm so happy Mia and Cody like their goodies! I had so much fun shopping for the 3 fluffs! I'm making a point to start dressing my kids.....hopefully it goes over well!!!!!!

Merry Christmas!

Martha, Ruby, Olive and Willie


----------



## Dixie's Mama

QUOTE (Nissa Fiona @ Dec 15 2008, 12:53 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=689585


> I really had to give posting this picture a lot of thought but after thinking it through I decided to post it. Nissa had Sarah's Princess Charlotte in the SS exchange and since she is now no longer a member the picture of two of the things I sent her will not be posted. That bothered me because #1: Sassy's mommy, Pat did such a beautiful job on the embroidery and #2: I've been talking all year about this being Nissa's and my first year in the SS exchange and we were so excited and I didn't want any members to think I hadn't followed through. Anyway, these are the two outfits I made, with Pat's help and sent to Princess Charlotte and I hope she liked them. Thanks everyone. :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


Those dresses are just gorgeous. I'm sure Princess Charlotte looks beautiful in them. The materials are perfect & Pat did a wonderful job on the embroidery. Lovely and thoughtful gift.


----------



## sophie

Even though I was unable to participate, I'm having so much fun looking at all the pictures in this thread. Everyone has received such wonderful SS gifts. 

I think its great that some are waiting until closer to Christmas to open theirs so the pics will keep coming - I don't want it to end. 

Happy Holidays! 

Linda


----------



## Kara

QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Dec 16 2008, 02:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=690176


> QUOTE (Nissa Fiona @ Dec 15 2008, 12:53 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=689585





> I really had to give posting this picture a lot of thought but after thinking it through I decided to post it. Nissa had Sarah's Princess Charlotte in the SS exchange and since she is now no longer a member the picture of two of the things I sent her will not be posted. That bothered me because #1: Sassy's mommy, Pat did such a beautiful job on the embroidery and #2: I've been talking all year about this being Nissa's and my first year in the SS exchange and we were so excited and I didn't want any members to think I hadn't followed through. Anyway, these are the two outfits I made, with Pat's help and sent to Princess Charlotte and I hope she liked them. Thanks everyone. :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


Those dresses are just gorgeous. I'm sure Princess Charlotte looks beautiful in them. The materials are perfect & Pat did a wonderful job on the embroidery. Lovely and thoughtful gift.
[/B][/QUOTE]


I too had Pat make a beautiful pink Hello Kitty dress, for Sarah's Arabella, I wish I had taken a photo of that too, cause it was gorgeous. I would have loved to see photos of it on Arabella with the adorable little matching bow that Marj made, I hope she liked it.


----------



## rosietoby

Rosie and Toby opened their SS gift and it was from Pat, Abbey, Archie, Tink and Angel.
Boy were we surprised and excited! Thank you so much!


----------



## godiva goddess

QUOTE (RosieToby @ Dec 16 2008, 10:18 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=690374


> Rosie and Toby opened their SS gift and it was from Pat, Abbey, Archie, Tink and Angel.
> Boy were we surprised and excited! Thank you so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


*Wow, GORGEOUS!!!! Merry Christmas!! What amazing gifts and beautiful pictures!!!! *


----------



## casa verde maltese

I love seeing everyone open their gifts as well!! Waiting is SO HARD~!!!!!!!!!!!! But the tree isn't up... & Scout's hasn't arrived yet (it's on it's way). So we are in a holding pattern!!


----------



## HEINI

*ohh wonderful pictures, beautiful babies :wub: :wub: and lovely gifts. 
the pictures are made up so pretty. thank you for that!
what a lovely family










I LOVE THIS THREAD :thumbsup: *


----------



## Nissa Fiona

Look at the wonderful gifts Nissa received in the mail from Lacie's Mom Lynn today! A beautiful sweater, a darling corduroy jumper and the cutest pink dress. She also sent treats and the cutest polar bear toy that Nissa just loves. Lynn was so kind to send Nissa these wonderful gifts even though she wasn't her SS. The person that got Nissa's name is no longer a member and Lynn being the thoughtful person she is wanted to make sure Nissa wasn't left out. Thank you so much Lynn, you're so thoughtful! Hugs, Kim and Nissa










Come one Mom, how long do I have to sit still. I want to play with my new polar bear.


----------



## godiva goddess

^^Nissa is beautiful!!!! What lovely, wonderful gifts!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Kim -- I just couldn't let our adorable Nissa not get a gift. She's soooooooooooooooo cute. I love her little pink plaid jacket.

Hope you have a very Happy Holiday.


----------



## Matilda's mommy

I haven't been on much lately, but always check the ss post. I love hpw all our babies love their gifts :wub: it reminds me of skin kids  I will check in everyday and see all the babies with their gifts, we sure have a loving family here :wub: I just want to say Merry Christmas to everyone


----------



## SueC

:wub: :wub: :wub: Tucker really loves Nissa in her pink plaid !

That was sweet of you, Lynn


----------



## HEINI

nissa is such a pretty girl. and those secret santa present fit her so well. she looks lovely in the cosy comfy jacket. and the polarbear. looks as soft as little sweet nissa. 
wonderful presies and pictures!

thank you!


----------



## bentleyboy

QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Dec 16 2008, 10:22 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=690377


> QUOTE (RosieToby @ Dec 16 2008, 10:18 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=690374





> Rosie and Toby opened their SS gift and it was from Pat, Abbey, Archie, Tink and Angel.
> Boy were we surprised and excited! Thank you so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


*Wow, GORGEOUS!!!! Merry Christmas!! What amazing gifts and beautiful pictures!!!! *
[/B][/QUOTE]

You have done your pictures so beautifully. :wub:


----------



## KAG

QUOTE (bentleyboy @ Dec 16 2008, 04:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=690504


> QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Dec 16 2008, 10:22 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=690377





> QUOTE (RosieToby @ Dec 16 2008, 10:18 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=690374





> Rosie and Toby opened their SS gift and it was from Pat, Abbey, Archie, Tink and Angel.
> Boy were we surprised and excited! Thank you so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


*Wow, GORGEOUS!!!! Merry Christmas!! What amazing gifts and beautiful pictures!!!! *
[/B][/QUOTE]

You have done your pictures so beautifully. :wub:
[/B][/QUOTE]
Beautiful family.
xoxox


----------



## Cupcake2007

im ready for SS again!!! hahah!!


----------



## The A Team

QUOTE (RosieToby @ Dec 16 2008, 10:18 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=690374


> Rosie and Toby opened their SS gift and it was from Pat, Abbey, Archie, Tink and Angel.
> Boy were we surprised and excited! Thank you so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]



Yeay! I'm so glad you liked everything.....I hope the mug and the dog bowls make it ok...I wrapped them the best I could.


----------



## lillady

Kosmo says thank you to Lynn (Lacie's Mom)! You sure spoiled me! Isn't it funny how they always seem to know the package is for them?  

What's Dis Mommy? Dis for me?








I'm sitting pwetty so now can I haf my pwesents?








I'm too excited-open dem pweeese!








I'm gonna be busy next week!








Dat bone wooks gewd wit my fur!








[url="http://i179.photobucket.com/albums/w300/genapassmore/LynnSecretSantaGifts010.jpg"]
How did she no I wike dees bawls?
[img]http://i179.photobucket.com/albums/w300/genapassmore/LynnSecretSantaGifts011.jpg
A kews bawl toy and gingerbwead man for me to pway wit!








Ooooh-I wuf buwy stix-dey are my favowit!!!! k: 








The End!









Thank you sooooo much again! You made my Christmas extra special!! 

Love Kosmo!!! :sLo_grouphug3:


----------



## rosietoby

Thank you everyone for the nice comments. The software to create the layouts is smilebox.com They let you try it out for two weeks.
Yes Pat the mug and dog bowls made it too! Thank you!
Robin


----------



## graceandmartin

Dini also received a package in the mail from Lynn (Lacie's Mom) too!! Her SS ran into a bit of personal problems, so Lynn didn't want Dini to be left out of the fun. And boy, did Dini go nuts!
Dini says, "Please excuse my appearance! I've had a little bout of allergies the past couple of weeks which explains the sudden tearstains. Plus too, Mommy just came home from the office, and she doesn't know this, but whenever she comes home, I look especially scruffy because I like to roll around in their chaise lounge with a down comforter!!"  

Mommy, help me out with this, I hear something making noise in there!








Hurry up Mommy!








Look at all my loot!!! Thank you Auntie Lynn!! She sent me a beautiful Boutique of Paws Sweater (that Mommy is in love with!), a super cute dress for my walks here in California, an adorable heart top, a fun Kong Wubba that I know Daddy will love playing fetch with me, a cool pyramid toy with bells on it, and my FAVORITE- a squeaky Gingerbread Man!








Dini with all her stuff minus the Gingerbread Man. As soon as I took that out of the package, she took off with him and brought him to her bed. He's her new best friend. 








My new sweater that will keep me sooo warm!! 








My pretty dress. (Mommy has to apologize that there is no flash there, I move too fast for her to sit still for a pic and she couldn't adjust her camera in time! LOL!  )








And I couldn't sit still long enough for Mommy to get the other top on me, I just wanted to play with my toys! But once I get it on, I will show you!!

Thank you again Lynn for your generosity- you're the best!!! Happy Holidays everyone!!!


----------



## Ladysmom

QUOTE (graceandmartin @ Dec 16 2008, 09:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=690667


> Dini also received a package in the mail from Lynn (Lacie's Mom) too!! Her SS ran into a bit of personal problems, so Lynn didn't want Dini to be left out of the fun. And boy, did Dini go nuts!
> Dini says, "Please excuse my appearance! I've had a little bout of allergies the past couple of weeks which explains the sudden tearstains. Plus too, Mommy just came home from the office, and she doesn't know this, but whenever she comes home, I look especially scruffy because I like to roll around in their chaise lounge with a down comforter!!"
> 
> Mommy, help me out with this, I hear something making noise in there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hurry up Mommy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at all my loot!!! Thank you Auntie Lynn!! She sent me a beautiful Boutique of Paws Sweater (that Mommy is in love with!), a super cute dress for my walks here in California, an adorable heart top, a fun Kong Wubba that I know Daddy will love playing fetch with me, a cool pyramid toy with bells on it, and my FAVORITE- a squeaky Gingerbread Man!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dini with all her stuff minus the Gingerbread Man. As soon as I took that out of the package, she took off with him and brought him to her bed. He's her new best friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new sweater that will keep me sooo warm!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My pretty dress. (Mommy has to apologize that there is no flash there, I move too fast for her to sit still for a pic and she couldn't adjust her camera in time! LOL!  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I couldn't sit still long enough for Mommy to get the other top on me, I just wanted to play with my toys! But once I get it on, I will show you!!
> 
> Thank you again Lynn for your generosity- you're the best!!! Happy Holidays everyone!!![/B]


Just a little hint.......Dini's got another package on the way! 

No way would we let Santa forget little Dini!


----------



## mimi2

I feel terrible that some babies almost didn't get presents! Lynn, that is really generous of you.....I wish I'd known, I would have helped! :grouphug:


----------



## Ladysmom

QUOTE (mimi2 @ Dec 16 2008, 10:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=690675


> I feel terrible that some babies almost didn't get presents! Lynn, that is really generous of you.....I wish I'd known, I would have helped! :grouphug:[/B]


Lynn has been absolutely amazing! She generously donated her time to run our Secret Santa this year and was so organized. She even kept a spreadsheet!

It's a shame that a few people didn't mail out gifts again this year. :thmbdn: 

Thankfully, Lynn was on top of that, too. She set the mailing deadline earlier this year so there would be enough time to make sure everyone got a gift this year even if their original Secret Santa turned out to be a grinch.

She has given so much of her time and now money, to make sure that everyone who signed up this year got a gift.

Thank you, Lynn!


----------



## Nissa Fiona

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Dec 16 2008, 09:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=690682


> QUOTE (mimi2 @ Dec 16 2008, 10:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=690675





> I feel terrible that some babies almost didn't get presents! Lynn, that is really generous of you.....I wish I'd known, I would have helped! :grouphug:[/B]


Lynn has been absolutely amazing! She generously donated her time to run our Secret Santa this year and was so organized. She even kept a spreadsheet!

It's a shame that a few people didn't mail out gifts again this year. :thmbdn: 

Thankfully, Lynn was on top of that, too. She set the mailing deadline earlier this year so there would be enough time to make sure everyone got a gift this year even if their original Secret Santa turned out to be a grinch.

She has given so much of her time and now money, to make sure that everyone who signed up this year got a gift.

Thank you, Lynn!
[/B][/QUOTE]

:dothewave: :ThankYou: :aktion033: Lynn, there aren't words to thank you enough for all you did on the SS exchange. Please don't let a few Grinches make you feel that it in some way it wasn't a success because it's been a HUGE success! Hugs to you, Kim and Nissa


----------



## donnad

Chloe received a package yesterday from Lynn as well! ...I have been told that Chloe has more than one SS and and I would like to thank Lynn and the other SM Members for being Chloe's SS. I have also been told that Chloe can expect to receive another package!!!

And without further adieu:

Is this for me?

[attachment=45594:005A.jpg]

Help me take out what's in there

[attachment=45595:008A.jpg]

Can I open this?

[attachment=45596:010A.jpg]

I can't smile at the camera, I am busy playing with my Santa Claus

[attachment=45597:024.JPG]

Stop asking me to look at the camera, I'm busy!

[attachment=45598:027A.jpg]

If I look at the camera, can I have my Santa Claus back ?

[attachment=45600:030.JPG]

Now this is more like it

[attachment=45603:054A.jpg]

Chloe received 2 beautiful dresses, Boutique of Paws Sweater, 2 flossies, a gingerbread man and a Santa Claus. It was very hard to get pictures of her because once she seen the Santa Claus that is all she cared about. She even greeted me at the door with it when I came home from work.

[attachment=45604:038A.jpg]

And once again, a big :grouphug: We can't thank everyone enough. 

Yes, Chloe is a Spoiled Maltese!

Merry Christmas !!!
Donna & Chloe


----------



## Ladysmom

Yup, Chloe's got another present on the way, too!  

The Grinches can't steal our SM Christmas!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby

LOL.....I think Chloe may even have one more on the way.


----------



## Ladysmom

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Dec 16 2008, 11:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=690712


> LOL.....I think Chloe may even have one more on the way. [/B]


Chloe must have been very, very good this year!


----------



## LJSquishy

Wow, you are all GREAT, kind, GIVING SM members! Bless you all for making sure no one was left out that was supposed to receive a gift. :aktion033: 

We are definitely going to participate next year! I wish we could have done it this time around!

Happy Holidays to everyone!


----------



## mimi2

Lynn,

This was my first year in the SS exchange and I want to thank you for doing a fabulous job! :ThankYou: And to thank you for being so generous to all the babies that almost didn't have a SS gift underneath their tree. :grouphug: You are wonderful and I can't wait for next year!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bentleyboy

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: I also want to say a huge thankyou for your Lacie's mommies effort this year. You did such an awesome job. I am eagerly awaiting the opening of my second secret santa.
This is such a fun time. Last year my ss did not post pictures. I think the picture reveal thread is such a great idea.


----------



## Critterkrazy

Since this is not being addressed as I think it should be, I am going to just come right out and say this. 

I am one of those people that is so kindly being referred to as a grinch. My 3 SS recipients were not forgotten nor were they being left out. I am not going to go into detail as to why I was late mailing my packages out because, quite frankly, I really don't think it is everyones business. I do think before any name calling is so freely given out, that maybe one should take a step back and think that maybe there really is a legitimate reason why some SS recipients had not yet received their packages and not jump to conclusions so quickly. I was told the replacement gifts were not sent to point fingers or hurt someones feelings but let me just tell you... everytime I read a post in this thread referring to a grinch all I see are fingers pointed in my direction and yes it hurts my feelings. While I can fully understand the want to make sure everyone receives a gift I think the reference to the grinch is cruel and uncalled for. 

I even went as far as to notify all 3 of my SS recipients when they could expect their packages. I know that spoiled the whole surprise of being a SS but I felt it was my duty to let them know they were not forgotten as my Lola was last year.

I had asked my SS recipients to not post pictures of their gifts because they had already posted the replacement gifts. However, my daughter made a very good point tonight. Why should I punish myself more after I've already been punished? So for my 3 SS recipients, please go ahead and post pictures of their gifts from my girls if you would like to.

I want to thank Debbie (mysugarbears) for the girls gifts, which will be opened as soon as time allows and our 3 SS recipients for letting us be a part of their Christmas. Lynn, thank you. I know this wasn't an easy task and I know you meant well. This will be the last year the girls and I participate in the SS gift exchange.


----------



## Luna'sMom

QUOTE (Critterkrazy @ Dec 17 2008, 06:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=690772


> Since this is not being addressed as I think it should be, I am going to just come right out and say this.
> 
> I am one of those people that is so kindly being referred to as a grinch. My 3 SS recipients were not forgotten nor were they being left out. I am not going to go into detail as to why I was late mailing my packages out because, quite frankly, I really don't think it is everyones business. I do think before any name calling is so freely given out, that maybe one should take a step back and think that maybe there really is a legitimate reason why some SS recipients had not yet received their packages and not jump to conclusions so quickly. I was told the replacement gifts were not sent to point fingers or hurt someones feelings but let me just tell you... everytime I read a post in this thread referring to a grinch all I see are fingers pointed in my direction and yes it hurts my feelings. While I can fully understand the want to make sure everyone receives a gift I think the reference to the grinch is cruel and uncalled for.
> 
> I even went as far as to notify all 3 of my SS recipients when they could expect their packages. I know that spoiled the whole surprise of being a SS but I felt it was my duty to let them know they were not forgotten as my Lola was last year.
> 
> I had asked my SS recipients to not post pictures of their gifts because they had already posted the replacement gifts. However, my daughter made a very good point tonight. Why should I punish myself more after I've already been punished? So for my 3 SS recipients, please go ahead and post pictures of their gifts from my girls if you would like to.
> 
> I want to thank Debbie (mysugarbears) for the girls gifts, which will be opened as soon as time allows and our 3 SS recipients for letting us be a part of their Christmas. Lynn, thank you. I know this wasn't an easy task and I know you meant well. This will be the last year the girls and I participate in the SS gift exchange.[/B]


I don't think people were referring to you specifically - since your still with SM - the person who didn't send my gift left SM  If you made the effort to tell people that gifts were sent out late then there is no problem that I see :thumbsup: Sometimes life prevents us from doing things - thats all the explanation you need :grouphug: 

Everyones gifts look so lovely - what a great bunch of people we have on this forum :ThankYou: Everyone who took part and made the effort to send out gifts (regardless of some being a little late) should be happy - Lets spread some X'mas Cheer!


----------



## KAG

Hi Kim,
I commend you for doing the right thing, getting in touch with your SS's, and speaking your mind. I believe you are right, I believe you are owed an apology. I'm sorry you're upset, I'm sorry we made you feel upset. Taking a step back, pertaining to all aspects of life, is such a good idea. 

I hope you and your family are well. Your 3 babies are gorgeous. 
I wish you peace.
Kerry
xoxoxoxo


----------



## HEINI

*









HAHA, that little santa's helper SURE is enjoying his great gifts. how lovely LOVLÈLY LOVELY.
kosmo is so sweet :wub: :wub: 


and chloe :heart: ...so sweet. that little jumper suits her so pretty







*


----------



## luvmyfurbaby

Kim, I don't think any other member *knows* *who has who* *until they post their gifts*. Unless they were pm'd by their SS and your SS receipents were in contact with you. So the "grinch" term was not directed to anyone in specific.

I for one volunteered to help out to make sure fluffs did not go without like last year. All the replacements gifts were sent out when Lynn didn't hear back from members or it wasn't likely that the members would receive their gifts *on time*. I know life throws us curve balls believe me my life has been full of them this year. 

I know for a fact that last year I went out of my way to investigate one "grinch" that hadn't sent their present and even IM'd her and she said she was going to send out the gift and never did and that fluff stayed without a gift.

With everything that has been going on in the last two weeks you can understand why some people are leery so don't take it personal just think that your SS receipent got lucky this year with twice the presents. I would for one would love to see all the fluffs open their presents so I'm glad they will hopefully take pictures of them opening your gifts. :grouphug:


----------



## Dixie's Mama

> Look at the wonderful gifts Nissa received in the mail from Lacie's Mom Lynn today! A beautiful sweater, a darling corduroy jumper and the cutest pink dress. She also sent treats and the cutest polar bear toy that Nissa just loves. Lynn was so kind to send Nissa these wonderful gifts even though she wasn't her SS. The person that got Nissa's name is no longer a member and Lynn being the thoughtful person she is wanted to make sure Nissa wasn't left out. Thank you so much Lynn, you're so thoughtful! Hugs, Kim and Nissa
> 
> 
> Nissa looks soooo cute in her new pink coat and I love the polar bear toy.That's wonderful that Nissa wasn't left out. That was just so nice of Lynn. She's a sweetheart. What wonderful people in SM. I am enjoying this thread so much. The babies are having such fun. It's really made my Christmas. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Ladysmom

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Dec 17 2008, 09:02 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=690818


> Kim, I don't think any other member *knows* *who has who* *until they post their gifts*. Unless they were pm'd by their SS and your SS receipents were in contact with you. So the "grinch" term was not directed to anyone in specific.
> 
> I for one volunteered to help out to make sure fluffs did not go without like last year. All the replacements gifts were sent out when Lynn didn't hear back from members or it wasn't likely that the members would receive their gifts *on time*. I know life throws us curve balls believe me my life has been full of them this year.
> 
> I know for a fact that last year I went out of my way to investigate one "grinch" that hadn't sent their present and even IM'd her and she said she was going to send out the gift and never did and that fluff stayed without a gift.
> 
> With everything that has been going on in the last two weeks you can understand why some people are leery so don't take it personal just think that your SS receipent got lucky this year with twice the presents. I would for one would love to see all the fluffs open their presents so I'm glad they will hopefully take pictures of them opening your gifts. :grouphug:[/B]


Kim, no one knows who their Secret Santa is until they open their gift. There was no reason to reveal your identity or defend yourself. I am very disappointed that you chose to bring all this negativity into what is supposed to be a positive thread.

We had problems with people not getting gifts last year and when Lynn offered to handle our SS this year, she made it very clear that everyone would get a gift this year. She gave everyone their Secret Santas in September so we had three months to shop and get our packages mailed. She even moved the deadline up to right after Thanksgiving so we would have a chance to send replacements gifts, if necessary. It takes time to shop for and mail out new gifts.

It is now nearly three weeks past the mail out deadline and Christmas is next week. There simply was no more time to wait. 99% of the Secret Santa participants followed the rules and mailed their packages out on time. Being too busy when we've had three months simply isn't a good excuse. I've been busy and sick with bronchitis for two weeks and still managed to get my package out on time plus make replacement gifts (bows) for the people who hadn't received a gift.

As far as apologies, I think the apology needs to go to Lynn. Talk about busy! She was in charge of her company Christmas party for 1500 people, yet she had to waste two weeks chasing "grinches" around and listening to excuses. She volunteered her time and also had to spend her own money to make sure everyone got a gift.

Now can we please all get back to the happy business of opening our gifts? :biggrin:


----------



## casa verde maltese

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Dec 17 2008, 08:01 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=690833


> QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Dec 17 2008, 09:02 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=690818





> Kim, I don't think any other member *knows* *who has who* *until they post their gifts*. Unless they were pm'd by their SS and your SS receipents were in contact with you. So the "grinch" term was not directed to anyone in specific.
> 
> I for one volunteered to help out to make sure fluffs did not go without like last year. All the replacements gifts were sent out when Lynn didn't hear back from members or it wasn't likely that the members would receive their gifts *on time*. I know life throws us curve balls believe me my life has been full of them this year.
> 
> I know for a fact that last year I went out of my way to investigate one "grinch" that hadn't sent their present and even IM'd her and she said she was going to send out the gift and never did and that fluff stayed without a gift.
> 
> With everything that has been going on in the last two weeks you can understand why some people are leery so don't take it personal just think that your SS receipent got lucky this year with twice the presents. I would for one would love to see all the fluffs open their presents so I'm glad they will hopefully take pictures of them opening your gifts. :grouphug:[/B]


Kim, no one knows who their Secret Santa is until they open their gift. There was no reason to reveal your identity or defend yourself. I am very disappointed that you chose to bring all this negativity into what is supposed to be a positive thread.

We had problems with people not getting gifts last year and when Lynn offered to handle our SS this year, she made it very clear that everyone would get a gift this year. She gave everyone their Secret Santas in September so we had three months to shop and get our packages mailed. She even moved the deadline up to right after Thanksgiving so we would have a chance to send replacements gifts, if necessary. It takes time to shop for and mail out new gifts.

It is now nearly three weeks past the mail out deadline and Christmas is next week. There simply was no more time to wait. 99% of the Secret Santa participants followed the rules and mailed their packages out on time. Being too busy when we've had three months simply isn't a good excuse. I've been busy and sick with bronchitis for two weeks and still managed to get my package out on time plus make replacement gifts (bows) for the people who hadn't received a gift.

As far as apologies, I think the apology needs to go to Lynn. Talk about busy! She was in charge of her company Christmas party for 1500 people, yet she had to waste two weeks chasing "grinches" around and listening to excuses. She volunteered her time and also had to spend her own money to make sure everyone got a gift.

Now can we please all get back to the happy business of opening our gifts? :biggrin:
[/B][/QUOTE]


:goodpost: 

My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Dixie's Mama

QUOTE (mimi2 @ Dec 16 2008, 10:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=690675


> I feel terrible that some babies almost didn't get presents! Lynn, that is really generous of you.....I wish I'd known, I would have helped! :grouphug:[/B]


I would have too. Lynn has gone beyond wonderful. She has done a superb job. :ThankYou: just doesn't seem like enough.


----------



## KandiMaltese

I would like to say that every year there will be a problem with someone not getting gifts. There's always a risk of that. But just like this year, last year everyone got a gift that was supposed to. Maybe not by their SS, but either by me or by others that pulled together..just like this year. I thought I'd add that as it sounded almost like last year was a complete failure and I happen to think it went over very well. 

On another note, I've really enjoyed looking at all the presents opened. How sweet! What a great idea for a reveal thread! Happy Holidays to all!


----------



## njdrake

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Dec 17 2008, 10:01 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=690833


> QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Dec 17 2008, 09:02 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=690818





> Kim, I don't think any other member *knows* *who has who* *until they post their gifts*. Unless they were pm'd by their SS and your SS receipents were in contact with you. So the "grinch" term was not directed to anyone in specific.
> 
> I for one volunteered to help out to make sure fluffs did not go without like last year. All the replacements gifts were sent out when Lynn didn't hear back from members or it wasn't likely that the members would receive their gifts *on time*. I know life throws us curve balls believe me my life has been full of them this year.
> 
> I know for a fact that last year I went out of my way to investigate one "grinch" that hadn't sent their present and even IM'd her and she said she was going to send out the gift and never did and that fluff stayed without a gift.
> 
> With everything that has been going on in the last two weeks you can understand why some people are leery so don't take it personal just think that your SS receipent got lucky this year with twice the presents. I would for one would love to see all the fluffs open their presents so I'm glad they will hopefully take pictures of them opening your gifts. :grouphug:[/B]


Kim, no one knows who their Secret Santa is until they open their gift. There was no reason to reveal your identity or defend yourself. I am very disappointed that you chose to bring all this negativity into what is supposed to be a positive thread.

We had problems with people not getting gifts last year and when Lynn offered to handle our SS this year, she made it very clear that everyone would get a gift this year. She gave everyone their Secret Santas in September so we had three months to shop and get our packages mailed. She even moved the deadline up to right after Thanksgiving so we would have a chance to send replacements gifts, if necessary. It takes time to shop for and mail out new gifts.

It is now nearly three weeks past the mail out deadline and Christmas is next week. There simply was no more time to wait. 99% of the Secret Santa participants followed the rules and mailed their packages out on time. Being too busy when we've had three months simply isn't a good excuse. I've been busy and sick with bronchitis for two weeks and still managed to get my package out on time plus make replacement gifts (bows) for the people who hadn't received a gift.

As far as apologies, I think the apology needs to go to Lynn. Talk about busy! She was in charge of her company Christmas party for 1500 people, yet she had to waste two weeks chasing "grinches" around and listening to excuses. She volunteered her time and also had to spend her own money to make sure everyone got a gift.

Now can we please all get back to the happy business of opening our gifts? :biggrin:
[/B][/QUOTE]


:goodpost: 
I think Lynn went above and beyond with taking care of the SS this year. We can't thank her enough! IMO this was handled in the best way possible with a lot of thought from Lynn and it couldn't have been handled any better. 
The girls and I had a wonderful time with our SS exchange and I'm looking forward to doing it again next year. 
Thanks Lynn! and Thanks again to my SS's. 
I hope everyone has a wonderful Christmas!
Jane


----------



## Dixie's Mama

:goodpost: Good post Marg. Now Kim, please don't feel that way and please participate next year. Lynn contacted everyone whose SS had a problem. I know because Dixie is one of those whose gift is going to be late. That's fine, no problem. Life gets in our way sometimes. When there is a legitimate reason for delay or absence of SS gifts all of us understand. It's those who sign up and then simply don't do it that are referred to as grinches. No one directed any comments to you so don't make "grinch" more than it was meant to be. Let's all get back to looking at the babies opening their gifts. It is all about them, right?
Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## donnad

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Dec 16 2008, 11:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=690718


> QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Dec 16 2008, 11:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=690712





> LOL.....I think Chloe may even have one more on the way. [/B]


Chloe must have been very, very good this year!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Until she peed under the kitchen table last night...


----------



## Ladysmom

QUOTE (DonnaD @ Dec 17 2008, 10:51 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=690856


> QUOTE (LadysMom @ Dec 16 2008, 11:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=690718





> QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Dec 16 2008, 11:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=690712





> LOL.....I think Chloe may even have one more on the way. [/B]


Chloe must have been very, very good this year!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Until she peed under the kitchen table last night...
[/B][/QUOTE]

Maybe from all the excitement of getting so many gifts?


----------



## Lacie's Mom

I'm so sorry that this has turned into a negative, problem thread. It was totally intended to be a thread to reveal our furbabies opening their SS gifts and the wonderful, happy pictures.

Kim -- as I told you in a pm -- you continued to move the date that you were going to mail out packages and so a decision was made to send gifts to your Secret Santas as well as a few others. At no time were names mentioned -- to your Secret Santa recipients or publicly. You and only you decided to take this public. I am happy that you were FINALLY able to send out gifts, however, I wanted to ensure that all of our furbaby participants received their presents PRIOR to Christmas.

There were several other SM friends that helped me with getting and sending out replacement (or maybe extra) gifts, and I want to thank them for their help.

Please let's get off of this negative subject (brought up only by Kim) and enjoy the pictures of the furbabies opening their wonderful Holiday gifts.


----------



## deuce

Thanks Lynn for making this year a fabulous Secret Santa Year!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## chichi

I just wanted to add mythank :ThankYou: you,as well. You did a terrific job handling this great undertaking. You deserve a big hand. It ws T.Dink and my 1st time this year, and we can't wait till next year to participate. Thanks lynn and Happy Holidays to everyone.


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Isn't it funny??? No matter what nice gifts the humans pick out for the furbabies, it's the bully sticks, the treats and the toys that they care about. :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 

Just love the pics of all the furbutts chewing and playing with their new toys and the looks when we stop them to MODEL clothes or bows or such -- well the looks are PRICELESS. You can tell that the furbutts have their priorities right -- it's all about F-U-N!!!!!! :biggrin: 

When I die, I want to come back as a SPOILED MALTESE.


----------



## bentleyboy

I say we open some more gifts! :biggrin: Bring on the pictures. 
ps : i am sorry peoples feelings were hurt though. This is supposed to be fun.


----------



## mysugarbears

I'm glad that we got to participate this year in the SS exchange and can't wait until next year. i have enjoyed seeing the posts of the fluffs opening and enjoying their gifts. A Great Big Thank You Lynn to a job well done. :ThankYou: :rochard:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby

QUOTE (DonnaD @ Dec 17 2008, 10:51 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=690856


> QUOTE (LadysMom @ Dec 16 2008, 11:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=690718





> QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Dec 16 2008, 11:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=690712





> LOL.....I think Chloe may even have one more on the way. [/B]


Chloe must have been very, very good this year!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Until she peed under the kitchen table last night...
[/B][/QUOTE]


Donna wait can you prove poor little innocent Chloe pottied under the table? Innocent until proven guilty  She is still a good girl!


----------



## donnad

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Dec 17 2008, 12:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=690889


> QUOTE (DonnaD @ Dec 17 2008, 10:51 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=690856





> QUOTE (LadysMom @ Dec 16 2008, 11:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=690718





> QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Dec 16 2008, 11:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=690712





> LOL.....I think Chloe may even have one more on the way. [/B]


Chloe must have been very, very good this year!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Until she peed under the kitchen table last night...
[/B][/QUOTE]


Donna wait can you prove poor little innocent Chloe pottied under the table? Innocent until proven guilty  She is still a good girl!
[/B][/QUOTE]

I caught her in the act. When I asked her what she was doing, she put her head down and ran away...but I forgave her!


----------



## llf060787

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Dec 17 2008, 11:03 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=690857


> QUOTE (DonnaD @ Dec 17 2008, 10:51 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=690856





> QUOTE (LadysMom @ Dec 16 2008, 11:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=690718





> QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Dec 16 2008, 11:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=690712





> LOL.....I think Chloe may even have one more on the way. [/B]


Chloe must have been very, very good this year!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Until she peed under the kitchen table last night...
[/B][/QUOTE]

Maybe from all the excitement of getting so many gifts? 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Chloe, you need to tell mommy that _"when a girl has got to go, a girl has got to go!"_ :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## mom2bijou

QUOTE (Lacie's Mom @ Dec 17 2008, 11:58 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=690870


> Isn't it funny??? No matter what nice gifts the humans pick out for the furbabies, it's the bully sticks, the treats and the toys that they care about. :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> Just love the pics of all the furbutts chewing and playing with their new toys and the looks when we stop them to MODEL clothes or bows or such -- well the looks are PRICELESS. You can tell that the furbutts have their priorities right -- it's all about F-U-N!!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> When I die, I want to come back as a SPOILED MALTESE. [/B]


You're so right about that Lynn! The clothes are more or less for the mommies to go nuts and ooh and ahh over! The pups just go nuts over the treats, toys and bones! It is so funny.

And I always say what you just did....in my next life I want to be a spoiled maltese lol! I just hope I get a SM member as a parent!


----------



## wooflife

I apologize for not getting my pics posted sooner - and for the overload of pictures that are coming. Izzy had such an amazing time opening her gifts that I took so many pictures, it was hard to choose. Izzy had such a wonderful secret Santa - Lynn - who organized everything and spoiled her rotten. Thank you so much!!!

Momma iss va eifth and the box says I can open it now - can I open it????










oohhh dis smells good....










Wook momma a diss stuff came out










Pwetty stockin and iss gots my name on it --ooo dews sumtin in hewe









More to come.......


----------



## wooflife

wook at aww deees toys momma and dey are wittle wike me










wets open dis one next...









It's pwetty bows made by Marj..









Get owtta hewe Hemi diss is for me...









A pwetty mawtese ornament - I'm watchin you Hemi - paws off!












Yes there's even more.......


----------



## wooflife

Ohhh dews cwothes too - 









Don't even tink about it mommy....Aggghhhhhhhhhhh! Get it off!!!











Wooks at all my goodies - -











Mommmmy - Hemi's gettin into my stuffs











Hemi's hidin my stuff in is bed so I ran away wif a chewy I loves it
Thank you Thank you Thank you - tail wags and nose licks secwet santa









Lynn, 
Thank you so much Izzy loved everything - except the dress and sweaters but she appreciates them when it's cold outside. I on the other hand LOVED the stocking and the sweaters and bows and everything.

Thank you again. 

Leslie and Izzy


----------



## Ladysmom

Wow! Izzy hit the jackpot with her gifts!!!!!!!!

Lynn has just been an amazing Santa's helper this year. [attachment=45624:santa3.gif]


----------



## Dixie's Mama

OMG what cute pictures of Izzy! Look at the smile on her face in the last picture. Doesn't that smile just melt ya? That's what this is all about. Izzy you are a little doll & Mommy took great pictures.


----------



## wooflife

And for those of you who were wondering - Hemi really did steal her toys one by one










I'll take this one tooo! quickly....quickly she's about to attack









If it's in my bed it's mine right mom!!!









They are so silly - 


Hemi says thank you too Lynn - he forced Izzy to share...


Leslie


----------



## M&M

Izzy, all of us with brothers feel your pain! Too cute that he dragged them to his bed.


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Leslie -- thanks for posting the adorable pics. Izzy has the right priorities -- the goodies, the flossies and the toys -- and, of course keeping them all to herself and away from Hemi. :biggrin: :biggrin: 

The clothes, bows, ornament and stocking are actually more for your enjoyment. :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 

But she does look adorable in her sweaters!!! :wub: :biggrin:


----------



## SueC

QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Dec 17 2008, 06:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=690995


> OMG what cute pictures of Izzy! Look at the smile on her face in the last picture. Doesn't that smile just melt ya? That's what this is all about. Izzy you are a little doll & Mommy took great pictures.[/B]


I agree, Elaine, The last picture of Izzy with the flossie is just adorable! What a face...


----------



## sassy's mommy

QUOTE (Kara @ Dec 16 2008, 04:29 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=690315


> QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Dec 16 2008, 02:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=690176





> QUOTE (Nissa Fiona @ Dec 15 2008, 12:53 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=689585





> I really had to give posting this picture a lot of thought but after thinking it through I decided to post it. Nissa had Sarah's Princess Charlotte in the SS exchange and since she is now no longer a member the picture of two of the things I sent her will not be posted. That bothered me because #1: Sassy's mommy, Pat did such a beautiful job on the embroidery and #2: I've been talking all year about this being Nissa's and my first year in the SS exchange and we were so excited and I didn't want any members to think I hadn't followed through. Anyway, these are the two outfits I made, with Pat's help and sent to Princess Charlotte and I hope she liked them. Thanks everyone. :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


Those dresses are just gorgeous. I'm sure Princess Charlotte looks beautiful in them. The materials are perfect & Pat did a wonderful job on the embroidery. Lovely and thoughtful gift.
[/B][/QUOTE]


I too had Pat make a beautiful pink Hello Kitty dress, for Sarah's Arabella, I wish I had taken a photo of that too, cause it was gorgeous. I would have loved to see photos of it on Arabella with the adorable little matching bow that Marj made, I hope she liked it.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I don't want to take credit for something someone else deserves. I'm sorry but I didn't make a Hello Kitty dress. I think it was probably Paula. She makes beautiful Hello Kitty dresses. I did the embroidery for the Princess Charlotte dress for Kim.


----------



## lahcart

QUOTE (RosieToby @ Dec 16 2008, 07:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=690609


> Thank you everyone for the nice comments. The software to create the layouts is smilebox.com They let you try it out for two weeks.
> Yes Pat the mug and dog bowls made it too! Thank you!
> Robin[/B]



Thank you so much for sharing the website info. with us. Your layouts are beautiful!


----------



## lahcart

QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Dec 17 2008, 10:21 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=690842


> QUOTE (mimi2 @ Dec 16 2008, 10:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=690675





> I feel terrible that some babies almost didn't get presents! Lynn, that is really generous of you.....I wish I'd known, I would have helped! :grouphug:[/B]


I would have too. Lynn has gone beyond wonderful. She has done a superb job. :ThankYou: just doesn't seem like enough.
[/B][/QUOTE]


I second that! Please let me know if there is anything I can do now (or in the future) to help.


----------



## HEINI

*YEHAA!!! our secret santa has arrived, and only two days till christmas arty: arty: 

[attachment=45641:secret3.jpg]

[attachment=45640:secret2.jpg]

[attachment=45639:secret1.jpg]
we want to say a big "thank you so much & a wOOf" to our secret santa, can't wait to open up.
*


----------



## mimi2

Our SS made donations in my babies names. The donations went to NCMR and HUA. In addition to the donations our SS's were kind enough to send a few goodies for the kids!

Missy, Maggie and Abbie had Ruby and Olive and they sent a few all time favorites along with a donation to NCMR! Thanks so much! :biggrin: 

Ruby waiting patiently for her gifts by the tree!










Ruby and Olive with their loot!










Ruby...I swear she's looking at the Maltese on the card!  










Olive being a silly girl sitting by her Christmas presents!










Olive and Willie waiting by the tree.












Talli, Maxx, Sophia and Zoey had Willie, they made a donation to Hearts United for Animals - HUA - and sent me and Willie a little something!! Talli, love the cards and the body frosting lotion is to die for! It really smells good enough to eat! Thanks so much! :biggrin: 

Willie hiding under the table with his new toy! Such a turkey!  










Here he is again...under the table with some of his other toys he likes to hide, as you can see...he's not good at sharing!  










The playing cards and yummy lotion from Talli! :biggrin:


----------



## Ladysmom

I'm so glad SM is back up! I've missed all the reveals!


----------



## mimi2

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Dec 22 2008, 09:07 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=691272


> I'm so glad SM is back up! I've missed all the reveals![/B]



Me too! I started my post last night and when I went to preview it I got the screen with the message from Joe! I was so bummed! Oh well, thank God it's back up and praying it stays that way! :biggrin:


----------



## daisyg

Dusty and Molly would like to thank their secret santa SophiesMom....thank you thank you thank you!

They loved it all!










~Daisy, Dusty and Molly


----------



## deuce

:wub: I am going to repost Deuce's SS gift from Pam ( CamFan) Thank you so much!! :wub: Deuce is really enjoying his new gifts :wub: 


















:wub: Also, Lynn was so worried about Deuce getting his gifts in time for Christmas, she sent him some presents. I am so overwhelmed right now, that I just cannot express how it makes me feel to know my little boy is cared for by people that haven't even met him....Thank You so Much!! :wub:


----------



## donnad

My last post is missing...  I will have to re-post when I get home from work.


----------



## Ladysmom

QUOTE (DonnaD @ Dec 22 2008, 11:41 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=691306


> My last post is missing...  I will have to re-post when I get home from work.[/B]


We lost all the posts from December 18th on when the server crashed.


----------



## SicilianRose

QUOTE (HEINI @ Dec 22 2008, 08:50 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=691253


> *YEHAA!!! our secret santa has arrived, and only two days till christmas arty: arty:
> 
> [attachment=45641:secret3.jpg]
> 
> [attachment=45640:secret2.jpg]
> 
> [attachment=45639:secret1.jpg]
> we want to say a big "thank you so much & a wOOf" to our secret santa, can't wait to open up.
> *[/B]



YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :chili: :rockon: arty: :walklikeanegyptian: :dothewave: :clap: I am SOOOOOOOOOOOOO Happy that Heini's SS gift FINALLY arrived. :smheat: I was so worried and rayer: up a storm that he would get it in time for Christmas. Heini looks so cute and sweet near his box. :wub: I cant wait to see him open the box and get his goodies. :tender:


----------



## Dixie's Mama

Heini is being a patient boy once again!!


----------



## donnad

I had posted this before but since the server crashed, I am re-posting. 

Chloe received two more pagakages from her Secret Santas. One from Maggie (LuvMyFurbaby ) and Marj (LadysMom).

More treats for me? Is that more flossies for me too?

[attachment=45682:007A.jpg]

[attachment=45683:009A.jpg]


Marj sent Chloe three beautiful bows which match the two dresses and sweater sent from Lynn

[attachment=45685:026A.jpg]

I love all my presents!

[attachment=45686:027A.jpg]

We can't thank everyone enough.

Merry Christmas to everyone!

Donna & Chloe


----------



## mimi2

QUOTE (DonnaD @ Dec 22 2008, 05:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=691495


> I had posted this before but since the server crashed, I am re-posting.
> 
> Chloe received two more pagakages from her Secret Santas. One from Maggie (LuvMyFurbaby ) and Marj (LadysMom).
> 
> More treats for me? Is that more flossies for me too?
> 
> [attachment=45682:007A.jpg]
> 
> [attachment=45683:009A.jpg]
> 
> 
> Marj sent Chloe three beautiful bows which match the two dresses and sweater sent from Lynn
> 
> [attachment=45685:026A.jpg]
> 
> I love all my presents!
> 
> [attachment=45686:027A.jpg]
> 
> We can't thank everyone enough.
> 
> Merry Christmas to everyone!
> 
> Donna & Chloe[/B]



Aww! Chloe is sooooooo cute! :wub: :wub: :wub: She sure got spoiled!


----------



## donnad

Chloe must have really been a very good girl, because she received yet another gift on Saturday from Jennifer (Casa Verde Maltese). 

I cannot put into words how touched I am by everyone at SM. I am so glad to have been able to "meet" such wonderful people and it amazes me how kind and generous everyone here is, considering they never met me and I have never met them.

Is this for me too?

[attachment=45689:004A.jpg]

Are you sure the banana nut bread and cookies are not for me?

[attachment=45687:009A.jpg]

If there is ever anything I could ever do to help someone, now or in the future, I would be more than happy to do so.

Thanks again!

Donna & Chloe


----------



## mom2bijou

QUOTE (mimi2 @ Dec 22 2008, 10:13 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=691273


> QUOTE (LadysMom @ Dec 22 2008, 09:07 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=691272





> I'm so glad SM is back up! I've missed all the reveals![/B]



Me too! I started my post last night and when I went to preview it I got the screen with the message from Joe! I was so bummed! Oh well, thank God it's back up and praying it stays that way! :biggrin:
[/B][/QUOTE]
Awww Martha! The pups look so happy w/their gifts. I'm so glad they got spoiled too! Happy Holidays again to you!


----------



## Dixie's Mama

I'm so happy to be able to see all your happy fluffs open their presents again.


----------



## sophiesmom

Oh Daisy I am so glad that the furbabies liked their gifts. I hadn't seen you on and I was worried that the little one had come too soon. I hope you have a very Merry Christmas and of course a wonderful New Year!!!!!

Diane, Sophie and Abbie


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

Ahhh so happy the site is back up so I can continue viewing everyone's reveal... this is making each day of the the Coming of Christmas so much fun! Love seeing everyone's babies opening their gifts!!


----------



## Julie718

Tango & Tillie are wondering if their SS opened their gifts yet! We haven't seen any pics.


----------



## mimi2

QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Dec 22 2008, 07:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=691632


> QUOTE (mimi2 @ Dec 22 2008, 10:13 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=691273





> QUOTE (LadysMom @ Dec 22 2008, 09:07 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=691272





> I'm so glad SM is back up! I've missed all the reveals![/B]



Me too! I started my post last night and when I went to preview it I got the screen with the message from Joe! I was so bummed! Oh well, thank God it's back up and praying it stays that way! :biggrin:
[/B][/QUOTE]
Awww Martha! The pups look so happy w/their gifts. I'm so glad they got spoiled too! Happy Holidays again to you!
[/B][/QUOTE]


Thanks Tammy! We got your card today, ohhhhhhh, I just love it and it was so thoughtful of you! Benny and Emma have a special place in my heart! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## mysugarbears

Chloe, Riley and Noelle know that their SS had received their gifts, but not sure if they have been opened yet. They're very impatient and think that everyone should open their gifts before Christmas. :biggrin: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## HEINI

*chloe looks really 'in those presents'..she's all over and all excited. 
:wub: :wub: so sweet. she is a very pretty and special little girl. thank you for sharing the pictures.*

I'm not sure if we have internet over the christmas season, so I may be late with posting heini's ss. but we can hardly wait for christmas eve to come,....jippiiehhh!


----------



## Julie718

QUOTE (Deuce @ Dec 22 2008, 10:36 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=691303


> :wub: I am going to repost Deuce's SS gift from Pam ( CamFan) Thank you so much!! :wub: Deuce is really enjoying his new gifts :wub:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wub: Also, Lynn was so worried about Deuce getting his gifts in time for Christmas, she sent him some presents. I am so overwhelmed right now, that I just cannot express how it makes me feel to know my little boy is cared for by people that haven't even met him....Thank You so Much!! :wub:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


YAY!! Looks like Deuce received some great gifts from his SS!


----------



## mommabrey

Murphy and Molly got their secret santa presents and they were so happy!!!
thank you Julie, Tango and Tillie!!!
you are the best!!



look what our ss sent us!










oh my look at all these gifts!!!! WOW









we really like this gift exchange!









we love all our toys and outfits!!!





















ooh and the bubbles are so much fun!!! we love them!


----------



## Dixie's Mama

Dixie got presents!! :clap: :yahoo:  Being the wonderful person she is, Lynn sent a package because she was afraid Dixie wouldn't get her SS gifts before Christmas.

There I was, just hanging around bored this afternoon. 
[attachment=45725:There_I_...IMGP2431.jpg] 

The door bell rang and the UPS man left a box with my name on it
[attachment=45726:The_Pack...IMGP2446.jpg]

Mommy let me open my presents. 
[attachment=45727:Opening_...IMGP2449.jpg] 

I was so excited I was a blur.
[attachment=45728:Woopie___IMGP2450.jpg]

A monkey, my favorite. How did they know? 
[attachment=45729:A_monkey...IMGP2456.jpg] 

I never smelled anything this wonderful before.
[attachment=45730:I_never_...s_before.jpg]

Here I am with my new green halter and leash, my monkey & my bully sticks from Lynn, Lacie & Tilly. 
[attachment=45731:Here_I_a...presents.jpg] 

This is definitely my favorite. 
[attachment=45732:This_is_...IMGP2469.jpg] 

I'm in heaven. 
[attachment=45733:I__m_in_...IMGP2467.jpg] 

Thanks Auntie Lynn and Lacie & Tilly. :biggrin: 
[attachment=45734:Thanks_L...IMGP2471.jpg]

Thank you Lynn, Lacie & Tilly. You made Dixie very happy. Have a wonderful Christmas.

Love, Elaine & Dixie


----------



## Moxie'smom

Happy Holidays everyone!

Well finally, on the third night of Hanukah, I can finally post the reveal of what our wonderful Secret Santa's, Miss Celie and Taneshia so thoughtfully sent to Moxie. I didn't have the camera chord at home so I had to wait to my husband emailed the pictures to me from his office. 

Although Moxie had to wait for the first night of Hanukkah to arrive, it was worth the wait. We again want to to thank Taneshia and Miss Celie for picking out such lovely things for Moxie to play with. He's been sleeping with his toys and we've had so much fun playing with them. Moxie has never had a collar, and boy did Miss Celie take care of that. He got a beautiful Coach one which we will use for agility. 

Again, thank you so much for all of his presents...and since pictures speak louder than words..here goes:

Moxie was so excited:
[attachment=45742:moxieexcited.jpg]
Mommy says always read the card first!
[attachment=45741:moxcard.jpg]
[attachment=45748:moxielook.jpg]
[attachment=45743:moxmonkey2.jpg]
[attachment=45745:moxmonkey.jpg]
Moxie is barking at the musical dog! Have video will post later.
[attachment=45749:Moxiebarkatdog.jpg]
"Take the picture already!"
[attachment=45744:moxsweater.jpg]
Thank you again for all our wonderful and thoughtful gifts!
[attachment=45747:moxgift.jpg]
"And now since I had so much fun, I have to take a power nap!"
[attachment=45746:moxiepooped1.jpg]

Thank you for looking. And thank you again. We can't wait until christmas so Miss Celie can open her presents.

Love
Leslie & Moxie

PS: Joe the site looks great, I love the holiday format!!!!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

Ahhh what nice things!! I know there a few more to go as some are waiting till Christmas and i'm happy for that... I so look forward to the 'reveals" .... going to be sad when it's over! LOL


----------



## luvmyfurbaby

Moxie looks so cute like if he is reading the card.


----------



## Dixie's Mama

Moxie looks so happy opening his Hanukah gifts. He is such a handsome boy. Love the little musical dog.


----------



## SueC

Murphy & Molly & Dixie & Moxie-you are all so cute looking at your new presents! And modeling your new things!

Dixie-that is a pretty big bully treat for a tiny girl like you!


----------



## lahcart

Miss Celie and I are so happy that Moxie likes his gifts. Thanks for posting the pics Leslie. We look forward to opening our package on Christmas Day. SM is such a great forum. I have truly enjoyed looking at all of the fluffs w/ their gifts.


----------



## Luna'sMom

Everyone's presents look so great - and the Malt's look so happy with their loot! :grouphug: 

We are waiting till all of our packages arrive - Luna is most anxious but I keep reminding her that we just live far away, Santa will bring it eventually


----------



## godiva goddess

*Dixie's Mama*-Dixie looks soooo cute w/ her bully stick!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: shes a doll, and how nice of Lynn!! 

*Moxie'sMom-* Auntie, Moxie got such wonderful presents!!! He looks to cute reading the card, and my fav pic is him in the blue sweater, all of his presents are beautiful!!! Moxie gets cuter each day! :wub: :wub: Happy Hanukkah!!!!

*mommabrey-* i love your pictures! your babies sit and behave so well for pictures under that beautiful Christmas tree!! Hope you and your family have a wonderful holiday season!


----------



## Missy&Maggie

QUOTE (mimi2 @ Dec 22 2008, 09:25 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=691266


> Our SS made donations in my babies names. The donations went to NCMR and HUA. In addition to the donations our SS's were kind enough to send a few goodies for the kids!
> 
> Missy, Maggie and Abbie had Ruby and Olive and they sent a few all time favorites along with a donation to NCMR! Thanks so much! :biggrin:
> 
> Ruby waiting patiently for her gifts by the tree!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ruby and Olive with their loot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ruby...I swear she's looking at the Maltese on the card!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Olive being a silly girl sitting by her Christmas presents!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Olive and Willie waiting by the tree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Talli, Maxx, Sophia and Zoey had Willie, they made a donation to Hearts United for Animals - HUA - and sent me and Willie a little something!! Talli, love the cards and the body frosting lotion is to die for! It really smells good enough to eat! Thanks so much! :biggrin:
> 
> Willie hiding under the table with his new toy! Such a turkey!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here he is again...under the table with some of his other toys he likes to hide, as you can see...he's not good at sharing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The playing cards and yummy lotion from Talli! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


Adorable pics of the fluffs, Martha!!! :wub: I'm glad they liked their goodies!!!

It's so much fun seeing all the reveals!!! :biggrin: 

I'm making Maggie and Abbie wait till Christmas to open their SS gifts!!!


----------



## mimi2

QUOTE (Missy&Maggie @ Dec 23 2008, 11:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=692510


> QUOTE (mimi2 @ Dec 22 2008, 09:25 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=691266





> Our SS made donations in my babies names. The donations went to NCMR and HUA. In addition to the donations our SS's were kind enough to send a few goodies for the kids!
> 
> Missy, Maggie and Abbie had Ruby and Olive and they sent a few all time favorites along with a donation to NCMR! Thanks so much! :biggrin:
> 
> Ruby waiting patiently for her gifts by the tree!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ruby and Olive with their loot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ruby...I swear she's looking at the Maltese on the card!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Olive being a silly girl sitting by her Christmas presents!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Olive and Willie waiting by the tree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Talli, Maxx, Sophia and Zoey had Willie, they made a donation to Hearts United for Animals - HUA - and sent me and Willie a little something!! Talli, love the cards and the body frosting lotion is to die for! It really smells good enough to eat! Thanks so much! :biggrin:
> 
> Willie hiding under the table with his new toy! Such a turkey!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here he is again...under the table with some of his other toys he likes to hide, as you can see...he's not good at sharing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The playing cards and yummy lotion from Talli! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


Adorable pics of the fluffs, Martha!!! :wub: I'm glad they liked their goodies!!!

It's so much fun seeing all the reveals!!! :biggrin: 

I'm making Maggie and Abbie wait till Christmas to open their SS gifts!!!
[/B][/QUOTE]


Oh Missy, you hit the nail on the head with the goodies you sent! They can't get enough of the NB rolls...they have never gotten tired of them!

I can't wait to see pic's of your girls opening their gifts!!! :wub:


----------



## mysugarbears

I'm happy to see new pics of the babies opening and enjoying their presents.  It's going to be really sad when it.  ends.


----------



## sophie

It's been so much fun looking at everyone's reveal pictures. I too will be sorry when it ends. All of the fluffs look so happy to be getting all of the great gifts.

Merry Christmas everyone - I've been told that Santa has already left the north pole! 

Linda


----------



## SicilianRose

YAY!!!! One more day till Xmas and we can see all the fluffs opening their gifts that they held to do tomorrow.  I know Daisy has been dying to open her gifts, lol. She keeps trying to run off with them and almost opened one, lol. Such a impatient girl I have here.


----------



## Ladysmom

We couldn't wait until tomorrow! Our SS was Bogey and Addy (Nonesuchandnadu) and they were amazing! Since Lady is a rescue, I requested a donation be made to NCMR. I nearly cried when I found out Bogey and Addie donated $100 in Lady's name. What a generous gift! It will do so much to help the rescues find their forever homes! Thank you!

As if that weren't enough, Bogey and Addy sent Lady some gifts, too!

Waiting patiently.......

[attachment=45820:lady7_copy.jpg]

[attachment=45814:lady1.jpg]

[attachment=45815:lady2.jpg]

[attachment=45816:lady3.jpg]

[attachment=45817:lady4.jpg]

[attachment=45818:lady5.jpg]

And something for me, too!


[attachment=45819:lady6.jpg]

Thank you so much!!!!!


----------



## jasmyne's mom

Jamsyne got to open her SS gifts today since I have to work tomorrow. :ThankYou: Thank you so much for all the gifts for Jaz. :heart: I love the dress and jacket!! I love her in pink! My SS didn't sign her card so I don't know who to thank directly but we appreciate all the goodies!!! :tender: The last picture is of Quigley trying to get the toys off the couch! Her dress is Hello Kitty in case you cant see it. She sure was spoiled by her SS!


----------



## sophiesmom

Sophie and Abbie are very good girls and are waiting for their SS but they will hopefully have to wait till we get home this weekend as we are out of town now. Who ever was their SS, they thank you in advance and we will post pictures as soon as we get home. Merry Christmas......

Diane, Sophie and Abbie


----------



## casa verde maltese

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Dec 24 2008, 03:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=692811


> We couldn't wait until tomorrow! Our SS was Bogey and Addy (Nonesuchandnadu) and they were amazing! Since Lady is a rescue, I requested a donation be made to NCMR. I nearly cried when I found out Bogey and Addie donated $100 in Lady's name. What a generous gift! It will do so much to help the rescues find their forever homes! Thank you!
> 
> As if that weren't enough, Bogey and Addy sent Lady some gifts, too!
> 
> Waiting patiently.......
> 
> [attachment=45820:lady7_copy.jpg]
> 
> [attachment=45814:lady1.jpg]
> 
> [attachment=45815:lady2.jpg]
> 
> [attachment=45816:lady3.jpg]
> 
> [attachment=45817:lady4.jpg]
> 
> [attachment=45818:lady5.jpg]
> 
> And something for me, too!
> 
> 
> [attachment=45819:lady6.jpg]
> 
> Thank you so much!!!!![/B]


Lady Looks FAB!!! I love the dress!! 
Bogey and Addy did a fabulous job - and what a generous donation!


----------



## Dixie's Mama

Lady and Jasmyne each got such great gifts. They both look so pretty in their Christmas dresses. Red is Lady's color! I love Jasmyne's new pink coat.


----------



## mysugarbears

Miss Lady you look amazing and so beautiful in your dress. :wub: Red is definitely Miss Lady's color and what lovely gifts you've received.  

Jasmyne received some wonderful gifts from her SS. I love her HK dress (i'm a huge HK nut) and her new coat is just darling. :wub:


----------



## Dixie's Mama

Dixie found another present from Auntie Lynn. I was getting the box ready to throw out and way down deep within it was something we missed.

I can't believe you almost threw this out on me, Mommy! What will Auntie Lynn think?
[attachment=45877ixie_fo...IMGP2489.jpg]

Give it to me!
[attachment=45879:Give_it_...IMGP2491.jpg]

A carrot, all mine!
[attachment=45878:A_carrot__IMGP2490.jpg]

I'm so sorry we almost missed it, Lynn. Carrots and green beans are Dixie's favorites. She had more fun today running around with another gift. Thank you again, Lynn, Lacie & Tilly

Love, Elaine & Dixie


----------



## SicilianRose

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Dec 24 2008, 04:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=692811


> We couldn't wait until tomorrow! Our SS was Bogey and Addy (Nonesuchandnadu) and they were amazing! Since Lady is a rescue, I requested a donation be made to NCMR. I nearly cried when I found out Bogey and Addie donated $100 in Lady's name. What a generous gift! It will do so much to help the rescues find their forever homes! Thank you!
> 
> As if that weren't enough, Bogey and Addy sent Lady some gifts, too!
> 
> Waiting patiently.......
> 
> [attachment=45820:lady7_copy.jpg]
> 
> [attachment=45814:lady1.jpg]
> 
> [attachment=45815:lady2.jpg]
> 
> [attachment=45816:lady3.jpg]
> 
> [attachment=45817:lady4.jpg]
> 
> [attachment=45818:lady5.jpg]
> 
> And something for me, too!
> 
> 
> [attachment=45819:lady6.jpg]
> 
> Thank you so much!!!!![/B]


Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww Lady looks stunning and so adorable with her presents!!! 

Everyone looks wonderful opening their gifts. So many happy fluffs. :wub:


----------



## casa verde maltese

Everyone looks like they are having so much fun!! We were waiting on Scout's present and Lynn sent something on Monday - but I am in OKLAHOMA - so I won't be posting opening of presents until I get back... on Sunday. My SS were wonderful to my gang.. and I can't wait to see what's inside the wrapped packages.


----------



## scoopsmommy

Scoop says : Thank you a gazillion times over Scnuppe and Heini!!! u made my 1st xmas awesome.

Thanks for the chocolates! how ever did you know thats the way to my heart??? I would upload pix, but someone... im not gunna say who... chewed up my usb wire, so i cant even charge my cam, so I had to take pix on my Film camera!!!!

As soon as I get a wire, I will post pix!


----------



## SueC

We want to thank Jeryl & Kruze for making Christmas a fun day for Tucker!










































Thanks for sharing in my Christmas fun everyone!


----------



## Poppy's mommy

Thank you thank you thank you Judie! (Jasmyne's mom) We love everything! Poppy really loved the blanket and bed. He wanted to keep eating the breath mints lol. Thank you so much for my gifts I love them. How did you know I love socks lol! Also I always wanted Poppy to have a hide a squirrel toy so when I unwrapped it I was soo happy. Thank you you are wonderful. You made our Christmas our First Christmas together wonderful!
[attachment=45980:c8.jpg][attachment=45981:c7.jpg][attachment=45982:c5.jpg][atta
chment=45983:c4.jpg][attachment=45984:c3.jpg][attachment=45985:c2.jpg][attachmen
t
=45986:C1.jpg][attachment=45987:Christmas_Card.jpg]

P.S. I really want the blanket for myself! lol its sooo snuggly! Thank you again for making me a SMC Member you rock! :chili: :chili: :wub:


----------



## MandyMc65

I love all of the pics. What generous and thoughtful people our SM members are! 

All of our little fluffies look so happy opening their presents.


----------



## Dixie's Mama

What fun Tucker and Poppy had with their great gifts. 
I've never seen such a smiley, happy face as on Tucker. He takes such great pictures. Love the blanket & toy.  He needs kisses on his cute face.
Poppy got such cute gifts. He looks so cosy in his pretty bed with that cute monkey blanket. Lots of great treats and a toy too! He did ok. He sure is a cutey.


----------



## jasmyne's mom

QUOTE (Poppy's Mommy @ Dec 26 2008, 01:26 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=693548


> Thank you thank you thank you Judie! (Jasmyne's mom) We love everything! Poppy really loved the blanket and bed. He wanted to keep eating the breath mints lol. Thank you so much for my gifts I love them. How did you know I love socks lol! Also I always wanted Poppy to have a hide a squirrel toy so when I unwrapped it I was soo happy. Thank you you are wonderful. You made our Christmas our First Christmas together wonderful!
> [attachment=45980:c8.jpg][attachment=45981:c7.jpg][attachment=45982:c5.jpg][atta
> chment=45983:c4.jpg][attachment=45984:c3.jpg][attachment=45985:c2.jpg][attachmen
> t
> =45986:C1.jpg][attachment=45987:Christmas_Card.jpg]
> 
> P.S. I really want the blanket for myself! lol its sooo snuggly! Thank you again for making me a SMC Member you rock! :chili: :chili: :wub:[/B]


I'm so glad Poppy likes everything! That bed looks so comfy with him laying in it all snuggled in with his monkey blanket! Now he won't ever have to share it since it has his name on it! I've been thinking about getting Quigley a Hide a squirrel too. It looks like they could have so much fun trying to get the squirrels out! I hope you had a very Merry Christmas!


----------



## jerricks

Kruze cant wait for daddy to get home so he can open his gifts from LYNN









http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/uploads/1228887072/gallery_5263_1223_1130295.jpg
Is it time yet, I think I hear him coming in!!

















http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/uploads/12...1223_274869.jpg








wait till I get this box opened








http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/uploads/12...1223_364801.jpg








Look at all these goodies, I love it all!
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/uploads/12..._1223_59284.jpg
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/uploads/12..._1223_53359.jpg








Time for a nap, this excitement is almost to much :smheat: 
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/uploads/12...223_1019668.jpg

A very special thanks to Lynn for filling in for Kruzes secret Santa, you made his (our) day special


----------



## halfpin21

I will have pics of Matrix's reveal on Monday. I'm out of town and his gift couldn't fit in my carryon suitcase so we will reveal and take pics on Sunday...I love seeing everyone else's gift...this has been fun!


----------



## aggiemom99

Awww Sue. Tucker looks so happy and is enjoying his gifts. I want to do SS next year with my girls and their SS and BE a SS to someone's fluffbutt.


----------



## mom2bijou

I can't get over how Tucker smiles in every picture, Sue! What a happy guy! :wub: :wub:


----------



## Poppy's mommy

QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Dec 26 2008, 08:07 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=693636


> What fun Tucker and Poppy had with their great gifts.
> I've never seen such a smiley, happy face as on Tucker. He takes such great pictures. Love the blanket & toy.  He needs kisses on his cute face.
> Poppy got such cute gifts. He looks so cosy in his pretty bed with that cute monkey blanket. Lots of great treats and a toy too! He did ok. He sure is a cutey.[/B]



LOL thank you Elaine! The blanket is really cosy I love it!

QUOTE (Jasmyne's Mom @ Dec 26 2008, 08:36 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=693646


> QUOTE (Poppy's Mommy @ Dec 26 2008, 01:26 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=693548





> Thank you thank you thank you Judie! (Jasmyne's mom) We love everything! Poppy really loved the blanket and bed. He wanted to keep eating the breath mints lol. Thank you so much for my gifts I love them. How did you know I love socks lol! Also I always wanted Poppy to have a hide a squirrel toy so when I unwrapped it I was soo happy. Thank you you are wonderful. You made our Christmas our First Christmas together wonderful!
> [attachment=45980:c8.jpg][attachment=45981:c7.jpg][attachment=45982:c5.jpg][atta
> chment=45983:c4.jpg][attachment=45984:c3.jpg][attachment=45985:c2.jpg][attachmen
> t
> =45986:C1.jpg][attachment=45987:Christmas_Card.jpg]
> 
> P.S. I really want the blanket for myself! lol its sooo snuggly! Thank you again for making me a SMC Member you rock! :chili: :chili: :wub:[/B]


I'm so glad Poppy likes everything! That bed looks so comfy with him laying in it all snuggled in with his monkey blanket! Now he won't ever have to share it since it has his name on it! I've been thinking about getting Quigley a Hide a squirrel too. It looks like they could have so much fun trying to get the squirrels out! I hope you had a very Merry Christmas!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Judie thank you again. Everything is wonderful. I think Quigley would love having a Hide a squirrel too, Poppy loves playing with it especially when my niece acts like she wants to play too lol. I always wanted to get him a personalized blanket you really made our Christmas wishes come true. Thanks : )


----------



## jerricks

QUOTE (maltesemom3 @ Dec 25 2008, 11:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=693488


> We want to thank Jeryl & Kruze for making Christmas a fun day for Tucker!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing in my Christmas fun everyone![/B]



Sue & Tucker,
we are so glad you like everything, I had fun picking things out and making his blanket just for Tucker, I have also
enjoyed our email back and forth getting to know you!! Now on to spring, which can't get here soon enough!

Jeryl & Kruze


----------



## mimi2

QUOTE (maltesemom3 @ Dec 25 2008, 10:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=693488


> We want to thank Jeryl & Kruze for making Christmas a fun day for Tucker!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing in my Christmas fun everyone![/B]



Awww! Tucker looks adorable on his new blankie!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## yukki

Miss DaisyG....Thank you, thank you, thank you from the bottom of our hearts for your precious gifts. My apologies for not letting you know sooner that we received your gifts but I only found this post this morning. 

Yukki was totally uninterested in the gifts under the tree until your package arrived and mean old momma made him wait until Christmas morning (yesterday) to open his special gift from you. It was a struggle even for ME not to open them to sneak a peek! But alas WE waited and Yukki finally got to open it on Christmas and he had a blast. Genki, unfortunatley, will still have to wait a few more days to open his present from you. He lives with his pilot-daddy and right now daddy is out of town for a few more days. But when he gets home and Genki finally gets to open his present, I will try to make sure Daddy gets some pictures of him opening his gift, too.

Thank you soooo much, DaisyG!!! Yukki LOVED his treats and momma just loved his bandana! When my three human children read the words on the bandana, "Favorite Child." they were all in agreement that it was totally true. LOL We all had a great giggle but I sincerely do LOVE that bandana!

From all the wonderful photos that have been posted, it sure looks like everyone had a wonderful Christmas and the fluffs made out big time from Santa. SM is the greatest and I feel like we are all family. Thank you all so much for being here and thank you, DaisyG, for making Yukki's and Genki's Christmas so special and so much fun. 

I always KNEW that I was your favorite child!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## llf060787

QUOTE (Jasmyne's Mom @ Dec 24 2008, 04:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=692817


> Jamsyne got to open her SS gifts today since I have to work tomorrow. :ThankYou: Thank you so much for all the gifts for Jaz. :heart: I love the dress and jacket!! I love her in pink! My SS didn't sign her card so I don't know who to thank directly but we appreciate all the goodies!!! :tender: The last picture is of Quigley trying to get the toys off the couch! Her dress is Hello Kitty in case you cant see it. She sure was spoiled by her SS![/B]


Bianca was Jasmyne's SS, we thought it was supposed to be a _secret_ so we didn't sign the card but were' so glad she liked her gifts. I'm not sure if its the angle of the picture or not, but it looks like the dress may be a little too big for her. We used the measurements that were on the SS form. I'll be in contact, and we'll see what we can do.


----------



## lahcart

Miss Celie and I would like to thank Moxie and Leslie (Moxie's Mom) for the wonderful gifts. Miss Celie has decided that she would like for Moxie to be her new boyfriend :wub: 
Once I put her pink sweater on, she started posing! She never poses. I will post pictures this evening. Thanks again Leslie!


----------



## SicilianRose

Thank you Awntie Krystal and Mia. I loves all the cute, fun and yummy things you sent me. :wub: I had so much fun sniffing, playing and snacking on the thingies you sent me. Momma had a jolly time dressing me in the dresses.  I wrelly wrelly thank you from the bottem of my heart. 

Auntie Krystal made this pretty card that I am sniffing. :tender: 









Momma thinks I looked so cute in this bunny dress and these clothes. :yes: 



























Momma was so happy when I opened this. She said that I can now leave her shoes alone....whatever that means.  









Some yummy treats. :biggrin: 









I got some cute Christmas toys. :yahoo: 


















Thank you so much Auntie Krystal and Mia. :hugging: I wrelly wrelly love my prezzies. :wub: Thank you, Thank you, Thank you!!! Puppy kisses to you both from me.


----------



## Dixie's Mama

QUOTE (Jerricks @ Dec 26 2008, 11:21 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=693675


> Kruze cant wait for daddy to get home so he can open his gifts from LYNN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/uploads/1228887072/gallery_5263_1223_1130295.jpg
> Is it time yet, I think I hear him coming in!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/uploads/12...1223_274869.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wait till I get this box opened
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/uploads/12...1223_364801.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at all these goodies, I love it all!
> http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/uploads/12..._1223_59284.jpg
> http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/uploads/12..._1223_53359.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time for a nap, this excitement is almost to much :smheat:
> http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/uploads/12...223_1019668.jpg
> 
> A very special thanks to Lynn for filling in for Kruzes secret Santa, you made his (our) day special[/B]


----------



## Dixie's Mama

Sorry. I hit reply before I typed anything then couldn't edit it! I just wanted to say how CUTE Kruze is. The pictures of him waiting then opening his gifts are priceless. Just adorable.


----------



## Krystal

I am so happy that Daisy loved her gifts!! I had so much fun shopping for her!!! :wub:


----------



## SueC

This is just the most fun thread ever-to get to see so many fluffs in their homes, enjoying their gifts. Isn't it so cute how they really get it?
You simply cannot read this thread without laughing-they are all just too precious!


----------



## Missy&Maggie

Abbie would like to thank Awntie Sue, Bentley and Brie for her wonderful SS gifts!!!! Both Maggie and Abbie love the Hotdog bag!!!! :wub: 



























A new lion toy that Abbie loves!!!









A great new squeaky toy!!!









Another fun toy from Bentley and Brie









Abbie right at home in her Hotdog bag!!!!









Abbie in her new sundress, all comfy!!!









Maggie testing out Abbie's Hotdog bag!!!









Sharing the Hotdog bag!!! :wub: 

:ThankYou: so much Sue, Bentley and Brie!!!!


----------



## Missy&Maggie

Maggie would like to thank Talli, Maxx, Sophie and Zoey (MaxxandSophiesmommy)!!!! Maggie loved all her SS gifts especially the Flossie!!! :wub: 









Her new Vet toy!! LOL









A fun shoe toy!!!









Pretty bows, mommy can't wait to put in my hair and my new dress and coat!!!









My favorite, a flossie!!!! :wub: 









Maggie with all her loot!!!!


















And some goodies for mommy!!!

:ThankYou: Talli, Maxx, Sophie and Zoey!!! Maggie loves her SS gifts!!!


----------



## MaxxandSophia'sMommy

We're so glad that you ALL enjoyed it... you have such beautiful little girls!! Merry CHRISTmas!


QUOTE (Missy&Maggie @ Dec 26 2008, 10:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=693907


> Maggie would like to thank Talli, Maxx, Sophie and Zoey (MaxxandSophiesmommy)!!!! Maggie loved all her SS gifts especially the Flossie!!! :wub:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her new Vet toy!! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A fun shoe toy!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty bows, mommy can't wait to put in my hair and my new dress and coat!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite, a flossie!!!! :wub:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maggie with all her loot!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some goodies for mommy!!!
> 
> :ThankYou: Talli, Maxx, Sophie and Zoey!!! Maggie loves her SS gifts!!![/B]


----------



## luvmyfurbaby

That's so cute and I think I saw Abbie licking her lips when looking at that flossie!!! I love that HK chair.....LOL


----------



## mysugarbears

The girls look like they were having fun with their SS presents. I love the pic of Maggie licking her lips for that flossie.  Were did you get that HK chair, i love it.


----------



## lahcart

I don't know if this will work...I haven't been able to post pics directly into the forum so I decided to try it this way. I hope the link works...I have no idea what I am doing!

Miss Celie loved her SS gifts from Moxie and Leslie. He sent her so much stuff! She has a new reversible jacket, a furry pink sweater (that she loves and won't let me take off!), lots of new toys, and treats. :ThankYou: Leslie, you were so generous and we truly love everything. :ThankYou: 

Sorry that you have to go through an extra step just to see Miss Celie's pics...Once you open the link, click on the arrow to advance the pages. I hope you enjoy the scrapbook!

Miss Celie's SS gifts...


----------



## KAG

Beautiful pictures, everyone. All this time I had no idea what a flossie was. I though it was those green and white rope bones that floss teeth. duh.
xoxoxo


----------



## Missy&Maggie

QUOTE (MySugarBears @ Dec 27 2008, 12:30 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=693948


> The girls look like they were having fun with their SS presents. I love the pic of Maggie licking her lips for that flossie.  Were did you get that HK chair, i love it.[/B]


The girls had a great time with their SS gifts, we can't thank our Secret Santas enough!!!!

The HK chair is from Build-a-Bear. I should warn that it is a little on the small side. It is absolutely perfect for Abbie and she is about 8.5" long while it is a lil small for Maggie.


----------



## Missy&Maggie

QUOTE (KAG @ Dec 27 2008, 12:36 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=693957


> Beautiful pictures, everyone. All this time I had no idea what a flossie was. I though it was those green and white rope bones that floss teeth. duh.
> xoxoxo[/B]


LOL, Kerry that is too funny!!! :HistericalSmiley: We all learn something new everyday!!! :biggrin:


----------



## KandiMaltese

Melissa, your girls are so perfect :wub: We love our hot dog bag


----------



## Moxie'smom

QUOTE (lahcart @ Dec 27 2008, 12:34 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=693955


> I don't know if this will work...I haven't been able to post pics directly into the forum so I decided to try it this way. I hope the link works...I have no idea what I am doing!
> 
> Miss Celie loved her SS gifts from Moxie and Leslie. He sent her so much stuff! She has a new reversible jacket, a furry pink sweater (that she loves and won't let me take off!), lots of new toys, and treats. :ThankYou: Leslie, you were so generous and we truly love everything. :ThankYou:
> 
> Sorry that you have to go through an extra step just to see Miss Celie's pics...Once you open the link, click on the arrow to advance the pages. I hope you enjoy the scrapbook!
> 
> Miss Celie's SS gifts...[/B]


Teneshia: Miss Celie is so adorable in and with her presents! Moxie is in puppy love!!!
I love the pictures and the layouts in the scrapbook form. You did a wonderful job! 
By the way, Moxie doesn't leave his monkey for a minute. He just loves all his presents!


----------



## Dixie's Mama

QUOTE (lahcart @ Dec 27 2008, 12:34 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=693955


> I don't know if this will work...I haven't been able to post pics directly into the forum so I decided to try it this way. I hope the link works...I have no idea what I am doing!
> 
> Miss Celie loved her SS gifts from Moxie and Leslie. He sent her so much stuff! She has a new reversible jacket, a furry pink sweater (that she loves and won't let me take off!), lots of new toys, and treats. :ThankYou: Leslie, you were so generous and we truly love everything. :ThankYou:
> 
> Sorry that you have to go through an extra step just to see Miss Celie's pics...Once you open the link, click on the arrow to advance the pages. I hope you enjoy the scrapbook!
> 
> Miss Celie's SS gifts...[/B]


Don't be sorry! Miss Celie is adorable in those pictures. What cute clothes she got from Moxie. I love the pink sweater and don't blame her for wanting to keep it on.


----------



## Dixie's Mama

Abbie & Maggie are adorable as usual in your pictures. Looks like they had so much fun opening all their wonderful gifts.


----------



## lahcart

QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Dec 27 2008, 04:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=694178


> QUOTE (lahcart @ Dec 27 2008, 12:34 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=693955





> I don't know if this will work...I haven't been able to post pics directly into the forum so I decided to try it this way. I hope the link works...I have no idea what I am doing!
> 
> Miss Celie loved her SS gifts from Moxie and Leslie. He sent her so much stuff! She has a new reversible jacket, a furry pink sweater (that she loves and won't let me take off!), lots of new toys, and treats. :ThankYou: Leslie, you were so generous and we truly love everything. :ThankYou:
> 
> Sorry that you have to go through an extra step just to see Miss Celie's pics...Once you open the link, click on the arrow to advance the pages. I hope you enjoy the scrapbook!
> 
> Miss Celie's SS gifts...[/B]


Don't be sorry! Miss Celie is adorable in those pictures. What cute clothes she got from Moxie. I love the pink sweater and don't blame her for wanting to keep it on.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thanks so much!


----------



## binniebee

[attachment=46044:100_1884.jpg]
ooh! I see some pwesents dat i tink might be for me!

[attachment=46045:100_1885.jpg]
Oh, Mommy, help me to open up dees pwesents!

[attachment=46046:100_1886.jpg]
Wookie! Wookie! It's a wittle snuggwy Kong. Awww. 

[attachment=46047:100_1887.jpg]
What is dis next one, Mommy? Pwease help me open it up! Huwwy! 

[attachment=46048:100_1888.jpg]
[attachment=46049:100_1889.jpg]
(Mommy is going too swow! I may have to take care of dis one myself.)

[attachment=46050:100_1890.jpg]
Oh! It is a pink fwamingo! How cute! I wuv it!

[attachment=46051:100_1892.jpg]
And for my fina toy: A Puzzle Pup! (Momma tought dat I would not figure it out, but I pulled off the head fiwst ting and made it sqweak!)

[attachment=46052:100_1893.jpg]
Just wook at aw dat Bella sent to me! 

[attachment=46053:100_1894.jpg]
I am just beside mysef wif happiness! tank you, Bella and BellasMom! (The Nail file was cute, with Maltese pictures on it, but I do not tink I will wike it much. My mommy sure did, though.)
Thanks again! Merry Christmas!

*hugs* 
Midis and Cyndi


----------



## Julie718

QUOTE (mommabrey @ Dec 23 2008, 04:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=692165


> Murphy and Molly got their secret santa presents and they were so happy!!!
> thank you Julie, Tango and Tillie!!!
> you are the best!!
> 
> 
> 
> look what our ss sent us!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh my look at all these gifts!!!! WOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we really like this gift exchange!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we love all our toys and outfits!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ooh and the bubbles are so much fun!!! we love them![/B]


So glad Molly & Murphy love their gifts!!!  They look adorable in the new t-shirts!!!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

First chance to see the past couple of days reveals! What a great Holiday these little Spoiled malts have had!! Loved every bit of it from of course my little twirps recieving their package to viewing everyone else's! The whole experience has been so much fun!

I did find it a bit hard to keep up and couldn't post to each and every one individually. ( probably just 'me" LOL ) But... wondering if next year there could be a temp.forum set up as opposed to a thread.. so that each persons reveal had it's own thread within the forum??? ...or maybe I'm the only one who would find it easier LOL


----------



## Ladysmom

QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Dec 28 2008, 09:09 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=694452


> First chance to see the past couple of days reveals! What a great Holiday these little Spoiled malts have had!! Loved every bit of it from of course my little twirps recieving their package to viewing everyone else's! The whole experience has been so much fun!
> 
> I did find it a bit hard to keep up and couldn't post to each and every one individually. ( probably just 'me" LOL ) But... wondering if next year there could be a temp.forum set up as opposed to a thread.. so that each persons reveal had it's own thread within the forum??? ...or maybe I'm the only one who would find it easier LOL[/B]


I agree. This has been hard to follow. On another forum everyone starts their own thread to thank their SS and show off their gifts. It's much, much easier that way.

We'll have to brainstorm before our SS next year to tweak the rules.


----------



## binniebee

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Dec 28 2008, 09:20 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=694470


> QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Dec 28 2008, 09:09 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=694452





> First chance to see the past couple of days reveals! What a great Holiday these little Spoiled malts have had!! Loved every bit of it from of course my little twirps recieving their package to viewing everyone else's! The whole experience has been so much fun!
> 
> I did find it a bit hard to keep up and couldn't post to each and every one individually. ( probably just 'me" LOL ) But... wondering if next year there could be a temp.forum set up as opposed to a thread.. so that each persons reveal had it's own thread within the forum??? ...or maybe I'm the only one who would find it easier LOL[/B]


I agree. This has been hard to follow. On another forum everyone starts their own thread to thank their SS and show off their gifts. It's much, much easier that way.

We'll have to brainstorm before our SS next year to tweak the rules.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I agree with you, too. I couldn't even find this thread (after having read it numerous times earlier!) and so started my own thread to thank Midis' SS. The moderators moved it here for me. But I don't know if my SS will ever see it so I am PM'ing her about it. I think that the temporary forum is a great idea! 

*hugs*
Cyndi


----------



## HEINI

QUOTE (scoopsmommy @ Dec 25 2008, 08:28 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=693111


> Scoop says : Thank you a gazillion times over Scnuppe and Heini!!! u made my 1st xmas awesome.
> Thanks for the chocolates! how ever did you know thats the way to my heart???[/B]


*you are so very welcome. I am glad and happy you liked your secret santa parcel and so did scoop *


QUOTE (scoopsmommy @ Dec 25 2008, 08:28 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=693111


> I would upload pix, but someone... im not gunna say who... chewed up my usb wire,[/B]


*HAHAHA, I think I know who it yould have been  :wub:* 


*so here we come. THANK YOU SO VERY MUCH SicilianRose (debbie). those gifts for heini are awesome!!! he loved each and every single thing and too kages until he had unpacked everything, he investigated each toy and that little stocking?! OH BOY...I couldn't get it from him anymore all evening. he loves it, don't ask me why. he carried it around and was playing like made, shaking it around and running after it, once he had shaken it away  :shocked: 

the little vest is great! it fits perfectly and keeps him warm very well. perfect for adventure boy, also the little football jacket. I am personally in love wih that! it is a bit big, but I will make it a bit smaller now that we are home. it is so lovely! very sporty and practical ontop!

the bandas are so pretty, he had one on each christmas day...hehe! and the toys and the bowls are antastic. those bowls will go around with us a long way 

THANK YOU SO VERY MUCH for the lovely gift and the very pretty card of your family. bless you and I hope you all had a very happy christmas.

big HUGS
and heini-kisses

schnuppe & heini










lets see whats in here:









do I have to share with this squekie mister?









schnuppe, don't be so nosey, this is my parcel B) 









ahh, I can see right to the bottom of the box *poke*









ahhw, I think these will be full up with goodies soon :biggrin: 









don't you think?









uhuu wow, all the ladies this way.... B) 









this is fabulous !!! thank you secret santa debbie









dont I look great in this! it's lovely and warm









a merry christmas bandana!! aeehh even TWO!!

















I guess I must have been a very good boy this year :innocent: :thumbsup: 

















look at all of my presents!!








but I can tell you!
THIS IS MY FAVOURITE!!!!









HEY schnuppe, give it back :yes: 









:chili: 









I know I have to say thank you properley. and I really mean THANK YOU my secret santa debbie!!!









but, :blush: can I go back an play please? 
:chili: :chili: 









THANK YOU!!!
you've made my christmas very special!
:wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: 








*


----------



## donnad

I have been away a few days and I am catching up reading all the posts and seeing all the babies opening up their gifts..

I am sure everyone is tired of seeing Chloe opening all of her gifts, but she received a package from her SS, Kim (Critterkrazy) just before I went away and I didn't have time to post the pictures until now.

[attachment=46069:002A.jpg]

[attachment=46070:010A.jpg]

[attachment=46071:015A.jpg]

[attachment=46072:012A.jpg]

Thank you so much! Chloe and I just loved everything!

Hope everyone had a nice Christmas!

Donna & Chloe


----------



## SicilianRose

QUOTE (HEINI @ Dec 28 2008, 03:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=694591


> QUOTE (scoopsmommy @ Dec 25 2008, 08:28 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=693111





> Scoop says : Thank you a gazillion times over Scnuppe and Heini!!! u made my 1st xmas awesome.
> Thanks for the chocolates! how ever did you know thats the way to my heart???[/B]


*you are so very welcome. I am glad and happy you liked your secret santa parcel and so did scoop *


QUOTE (scoopsmommy @ Dec 25 2008, 08:28 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=693111


> I would upload pix, but someone... im not gunna say who... chewed up my usb wire,[/B]


*HAHAHA, I think I know who it yould have been  :wub:* 


*so here we come. THANK YOU SO VERY MUCH SicilianRose (debbie). those gifts for heini are awesome!!! he loved each and every single thing and too kages until he had unpacked everything, he investigated each toy and that little stocking?! OH BOY...I couldn't get it from him anymore all evening. he loves it, don't ask me why. he carried it around and was playing like made, shaking it around and running after it, once he had shaken it away  :shocked: 

the little vest is great! it fits perfectly and keeps him warm very well. perfect for adventure boy, also the little football jacket. I am personally in love wih that! it is a bit big, but I will make it a bit smaller now that we are home. it is so lovely! very sporty and practical ontop!

the bandas are so pretty, he had one on each christmas day...hehe! and the toys and the bowls are antastic. those bowls will go around with us a long way 

THANK YOU SO VERY MUCH for the lovely gift and the very pretty card of your family. bless you and I hope you all had a very happy christmas.

big HUGS
and heini-kisses

schnuppe & heini










lets see whats in here:









do I have to share with this squekie mister?









schnuppe, don't be so nosey, this is my parcel B) 









ahh, I can see right to the bottom of the box *poke*









ahhw, I think these will be full up with goodies soon :biggrin: 









don't you think?









uhuu wow, all the ladies this way.... B) 









this is fabulous !!! thank you secret santa debbie









dont I look great in this! it's lovely and warm









a merry christmas bandana!! aeehh even TWO!!

















I guess I must have been a very good boy this year :innocent: :thumbsup: 

















look at all of my presents!!








but I can tell you!
THIS IS MY FAVOURITE!!!!









HEY schnuppe, give it back :yes: 









:chili: 









I know I have to say thank you properley. and I really mean THANK YOU my secret santa debbie!!!









but, :blush: can I go back an play please? 
:chili: :chili: 









THANK YOU!!!
you've made my christmas very special!
:wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: 








*
[/B][/QUOTE]


Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww.......... :wub: :wub: I am so happy the Heini loves his gifts. :wub: He looks so cute with all of the gifts. :wub: He is such a handsome fella and I just love reading all about his adventures. I thought the bowls would be great for when he goes on his long adventures and I just could not pass up the sports jacket, lol. I immediately thought about Heini when I saw it on the hanger at the doggie store.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

Ahhh even more reveals!! ....Great gifts !!!


----------



## Dixie's Mama

Wow, Heini, you got lots of great things! You really must have been very good.
Midis, you look so cute opening your presents! I love the last picture. That is pure joy if I ever saw it.


----------



## bellasmom

Bella's Secret Santa was Alvar's Mom. I just sent her a PM. She did a wonderful job for my little girly girl. Bella received a fluffy pink TuTu with a matching bow. She also received a pink octopus and pink duck. So so darling. Bellas favorite was her Flossie. Not only am I computer illiterate but my home computer died December 23rd. I did take several photos and will post them ASAP. The TUTU is adorable and I am thrilled with it. Thank you so much for the great gifts.


----------



## Dixie's Mama

QUOTE (DonnaD @ Dec 28 2008, 05:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=694624


> I have been away a few days and I am catching up reading all the posts and seeing all the babies opening up their gifts..
> 
> I am sure everyone is tired of seeing Chloe opening all of her gifts, but she received a package from her SS, Kim (Critterkrazy) just before I went away and I didn't have time to post the pictures until now.
> 
> [attachment=46069:002A.jpg]
> 
> [attachment=46070:010A.jpg]
> 
> [attachment=46071:015A.jpg]
> 
> [attachment=46072:012A.jpg]
> 
> Thank you so much! Chloe and I just loved everything!
> 
> Hope everyone had a nice Christmas!
> 
> Donna & Chloe
> 
> 
> How could anyone get tired of seeing Chloe do anything?? Silly you! She is so adorable. She's having fun too.[/B]


----------



## sophiesmom

Sophie and Abbie want to say a BIG thank you to all the special gifts and treats that Susan, Bella and Poptart sent. We were away for the Christmas were excited to find a big box on our porch when we got home on Saturday. The girls were tired of riding as we have driven a total of 10 hours over a 4 day period and were ready to get home so excitement was not on their mind. But they loved their gifts and thanks again Suz for my beautiful oranament, it will hang on my tree every year and I will think of you. I haven't had a 
chance to try the collars on yet but I will get back with you on them. Thanks ever so much.... Happy New Year to you all....Diane, Sophie and Abbie


----------



## sophiesmom

I don't know how I did it but you may have to scroll over as it appears some of the pictures are side by side, don't know how that happened can anyone tell me what I did to make this happen?


----------



## HEINI

*I'm just getting trough all the pictures. and I just love it. everyone is just having such a great time openiinng up and playing around!

QUOTE (BinnieBee @ Dec 28 2008, 03:14 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=694275



What is dis next one, Mommy? Pwease help me open it up! Huwwy! 
















Click to expand...

*haha, midis looks so full of energy. I love those pictures of him opening up. the blue sweater looks fabulous.
and the last picture is just priceless. wonderful :wub: :wub: [/B]


*awhhh sopie and abbie too, look so proud and sweet!

















the wrapping paper s very pretty with the paws on it.
lovely pictures !!!*


----------



## casa verde maltese

Finally.. I have been super sick most of the month.. and at my parents in OK.. and to top that off my camera died..so I am still sick (a cold).. but have a new camera.. and am finally at home.. We were waiting for Scout's SS gifts to arrive.. and Lynn took care of her boy Scout.. so here they are...

Grace's SS was Jennifer & Bailey Grace.. and She was SO GENEROUS!! This huge box came and wow.... beautiful .. Jennifer included some things for me.. a beautiful maltese ornament and and some lovely paper.. not to mention the package everything arrived in.
Grace with her TUB o' Gifts. 
[attachment=46176:grace_with_tub.jpg]
Grace w/the open TUB
[attachment=46177:grace_wi...open_tub.jpg]
Grace wanting to know if there was more..
[attachment=46178:grace_is...ere_more.jpg]
Grace with her loot..
[attachment=46179:Grace_with_loot.jpg]
Grace's clothes..and harness
[attachment=46180:clothes_..._harness.jpg]
Grace in one of her outfits.
[attachment=46181:grace_in...ng_dress.jpg]

Grace received: 2 outfits, squeaky toys, a treat jar, treats.. (sweet potato treats), harness... so nice.. she is now chewing on the toys

THANK YOU!!! SO MUCH!!


----------



## casa verde maltese

Atticus & Rugby.. their SS was Jen, Angelo & Ellie...

O' MY STARS - Jennifer just spoiled them so!! She sent Birthday presents and Christmas Presents!!! What a Sweetie.. Ellie & Angelo know how to SHOP!!

[attachment=46182:boys_and_loot.jpg]

[attachment=46183:big_box_of_loot.jpg]

[attachment=46184:unwrapped_loot.jpg]

They boys LOVE those hide a squirrel and bee toys.. they atticus is destroying squirrels as i type.. while Grace is destroying paper.. 

THANK YOU SO MUCH!! Everything was just fabulous!! I don't think I'll have to buy squeaky toys for awhile - we were running low.. they had just desqueaked their last lamb..... They boys received 3 outfits each.. lots of toys.. their favorite treats.. birthday cupcake squeakies..christmas squeakies... The little Santa Shirts light up!! very cute.. the anchor tops are sweaters!! everything is so much FUN!!


----------



## mimi2

Awww! Grace looks so happy with her stuff!  Adorable model, too! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## casa verde maltese

Lynn filled in for Scout's SS - which is super sweet - since she had already sent the gang something. So Lynn - WE LOVE YOU!! & LOOK FORWARD TO SEEING YOU AND JERRY, NELLIE, TILLY & LACIE SOON!

(oh.. Scout is Lynn's FAVORITE!!)..
Scout waiting by his gifts:
[attachment=46185:Scout_and_gifts.jpg]
Scout and his so cute loot:
[attachment=46186:Scout_and_Loot.jpg]
Scout and a bully stick.. the pups favorite!! (he got several.. but I put them on the mantle)
[attachment=46187:Scout_and_Bully.jpg]


THANK YOU LYNN!!!

SO - did anyone notice that my 2 of my SS santa folks were also named Jennifer?? it didn't even register until TODAY!! ... i need a nap.


----------



## casa verde maltese

Well - this wasn't really a SS - but it was from Lynn... and it matched the SS santa outfits from Angelo & Ellie - for Atticus & Rugby....
Loot from Lynn.. she wanted all the gang to have matching outfits!! they are adorable.. and have their names on them.. and say Cute as A bug..and have different bugs on them.. they are adorable.
[attachment=46188:from_Lynn.jpg]
Grace.. these dresses are so cute.. it's the ruffles that get me..
[attachment=46189:grace.jpg]
Chaos..
[attachment=46190:Chaos.jpg]
3 out of 4.. well behaved malts.
[attachment=46191:3_well_b...ved_pups.jpg]


----------



## luvmyfurbaby

Wow they look adorable!!!


----------



## jen_hedz

I'm glad the boys are enjoying their gifts!! I hope you had a great Christmas!! I noticed the Jennifer's too, I wonder if Lynn planned that :biggrin: I love the outfits that she made for your gang, they're so cute!! I had told Lynn that I couldn't wait to see them all in their outfits, how cute they all look on the sofa :Sooo cute: :Sooo cute:


----------



## casa verde maltese

QUOTE (jen_hedz @ Dec 30 2008, 07:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=695958


> I'm glad the boys are enjoying their gifts!! I hope you had a great Christmas!! I noticed the Jennifer's too, I wonder if Lynn planned that :biggrin: I love the outfits that she made for your gang, they're so cute!! I had told Lynn that I couldn't wait to see them all in their outfits, how cute they all look on the sofa :Sooo cute: :Sooo cute:[/B]



Thank you SO MUCH!! You are an amazing SHOPPER!! The boys are wearing their santa shirts that blink - right now.. they are really cute.. i took them outside just so i could see them blink in the dark!..
HAVE A HAPPY NEW YEAR!!


----------



## mom2bijou

QUOTE (Casa Verde Maltese @ Dec 30 2008, 09:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=695971


> QUOTE (jen_hedz @ Dec 30 2008, 07:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=695958





> I'm glad the boys are enjoying their gifts!! I hope you had a great Christmas!! I noticed the Jennifer's too, I wonder if Lynn planned that :biggrin: I love the outfits that she made for your gang, they're so cute!! I had told Lynn that I couldn't wait to see them all in their outfits, how cute they all look on the sofa :Sooo cute: :Sooo cute:[/B]



Thank you SO MUCH!! You are an amazing SHOPPER!! The boys are wearing their santa shirts that blink - right now.. they are really cute.. i took them outside just so i could see them blink in the dark!..
HAVE A HAPPY NEW YEAR!!
[/B][/QUOTE]
Those outfits are TOO CUTE!!!! Look how happy your fluffs look!!! 

PS...hope you feel better soon!


----------



## jenniferhope423

QUOTE (Casa Verde Maltese @ Dec 30 2008, 06:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=695864


> Finally.. I have been super sick most of the month.. and at my parents in OK.. and to top that off my camera died..so I am still sick (a cold).. but have a new camera.. and am finally at home.. We were waiting for Scout's SS gifts to arrive.. and Lynn took care of her boy Scout.. so here they are...
> 
> Grace's SS was Jennifer & Bailey Grace.. and She was SO GENEROUS!! This huge box came and wow.... beautiful .. Jennifer included some things for me.. a beautiful maltese ornament and and some lovely paper.. not to mention the package everything arrived in.
> Grace with her TUB o' Gifts.
> [attachment=46176:grace_with_tub.jpg]
> Grace w/the open TUB
> [attachment=46177:grace_wi...open_tub.jpg]
> Grace wanting to know if there was more..
> [attachment=46178:grace_is...ere_more.jpg]
> Grace with her loot..
> [attachment=46179:Grace_with_loot.jpg]
> Grace's clothes..and harness
> [attachment=46180:clothes_..._harness.jpg]
> Grace in one of her outfits.
> [attachment=46181:grace_in...ng_dress.jpg]
> 
> Grace received: 2 outfits, squeaky toys, a treat jar, treats.. (sweet potato treats), harness... so nice.. she is now chewing on the toys
> 
> THANK YOU!!! SO MUCH!![/B]


I'm so glad that Grace enjoyed her gifts! We had so much fun shopping for her!


----------



## casa verde maltese

QUOTE (JenniferHope423 @ Dec 30 2008, 07:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=695994


> QUOTE (Casa Verde Maltese @ Dec 30 2008, 06:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=695864





> Finally.. I have been super sick most of the month.. and at my parents in OK.. and to top that off my camera died..so I am still sick (a cold).. but have a new camera.. and am finally at home.. We were waiting for Scout's SS gifts to arrive.. and Lynn took care of her boy Scout.. so here they are...
> 
> Grace's SS was Jennifer & Bailey Grace.. and She was SO GENEROUS!! This huge box came and wow.... beautiful .. Jennifer included some things for me.. a beautiful maltese ornament and and some lovely paper.. not to mention the package everything arrived in.
> Grace with her TUB o' Gifts.
> [attachment=46176:grace_with_tub.jpg]
> Grace w/the open TUB
> [attachment=46177:grace_wi...open_tub.jpg]
> Grace wanting to know if there was more..
> [attachment=46178:grace_is...ere_more.jpg]
> Grace with her loot..
> [attachment=46179:Grace_with_loot.jpg]
> Grace's clothes..and harness
> [attachment=46180:clothes_..._harness.jpg]
> Grace in one of her outfits.
> [attachment=46181:grace_in...ng_dress.jpg]
> 
> Grace received: 2 outfits, squeaky toys, a treat jar, treats.. (sweet potato treats), harness... so nice.. she is now chewing on the toys
> 
> THANK YOU!!! SO MUCH!![/B]


I'm so glad that Grace enjoyed her gifts! We had so much fun shopping for her!
[/B][/QUOTE]

It was so HARD to not open it!!! waiting bites..
We loved everything!! Thank YOU!!


----------



## MandyMc65

What wonderful presents!

I've loved reading this thread!  All our Malts are so happy, as it should be.


----------



## HEINI

QUOTE (Casa Verde Maltese @ Dec 31 2008, 01:14 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=695864


> [/B]


*what a lovely picture. such a great box and a sweet little nosey malt :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: 
*

QUOTE (Casa Verde Maltese @ Dec 31 2008, 01:39 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=695879


> [/B]


*ohh theses outfits suit them so well. fabulous!!!*


----------



## llf060787

Finally! We have pictures. My son took the camera with him to Buffalo for the Patriots' game and we finally got it back and downloaded the pics. 

Bianca sents lots of licks and snuggles to her generous secret santas (Robin, Rosie & Toby). She loved everything, especially the dress. I had to wait for her to fall asleep to get it off of her. The dress came with a matching bow but I couldn't get it on her for the pictures. Every time I got near her she thought that I wanted to take the dress off and she would run off and hide. She went crazy for the cookies as well, as you can see from the pics.


----------



## HEINI

QUOTE (llf060787 @ Dec 31 2008, 07:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=696317


> awhhh...what fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she looks pretty in her new dress, and it suits her perfect too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


----------



## camfan

I am SO embarrassed to be posting this SO late...Ollie's secret Santa was Alice (Godiva Goddess)--Mia's mom! And boy, did she go all out for Mr. Ollie. We want to thank her SO much! She got him everything he wanted...a beehive stuffed toy w/ little stuffed bees inside AND a tree trunk stuffed toy with little chipmonks inside--oh my GOSH does Ollie LOVE them. AND...she got him a Carrot, Pepper and Tomato stuffed toy (Zanies) that have the funniest "squeakers" inside...Ollie never had heard a squeaker quite like that and he was totally enthralled. He LOVES them. She got him a beautiful, silk jacket--it's just gorgeous and the perfect size. AND some yummy yogurt drop treats! 
We just can't thank you enough, Alice & Mia. I wish I had posted photos...I haven't really taken ANY photos in so long since we have had such a hectic holiday season--my first one working full time in 10 years, not to mention we lost power for 5 days the week before Christmas which threw us into an absolute tizzy. I hope I can take some photos soon.
Thanks again so much--much love to you!!!


----------



## beckybc03

I am FINALLY able to post Lilly's SS pictures! Lilly's SS was Ashley and Perri (PreciousPrince) and they outdid themselves! Lilly got the cutest jacket made by LaciesMom and some really cute plush toys from Tickled Pink boutique. She also got her favorite treats Zukes mini naturals and these organic peanut butter treats which she is also obsessed with. 

Thank you so much again Ashley! 

Here are some pictures of Lilly opening her gifts

Edited: I noticed that the pics are really in reverse order but I don't know how to fix it! *FROM K/C MOM... I fixed it for you.*
[attachment=46281:IMG_0736small.JPG]

[attachment=46283:IMG_0746small.JPG]

[attachment=46285:IMG_0755small.JPG]

[attachment=46286:IMG_0765small.JPG]


----------



## mysugarbears

I love seeing all the photo's of all the pups opening their SS presents and how much fun they were having with them. I know my SS received their gifts and i was thanked after they were received but it would have been nice to see pics of them with their gifts or at least know whether or not they liked them. 

I also agree that it would be to have a temporary board set up for next year's SS, it would make it alot less confusing and easier to keep up and comment.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

Ahhh what a nice surprise... more reveals and looks like these have been as fantastic as all the rest!


----------



## pebble's mama

Sorry it has taken me soooo long to post these, but I have been without internet for a while and hope to be getting it back soon, I am going through some serious SM withdrawals  

Anyways, Marj, Lady's Mom was Pebble's SS and everything she sent was amazing!!

As you can tell, Pebbles was very enthusiastic about this little photoshoot  


































She got a BOP sweater which I loooove, some adorable go fetch jammies, a ton of bows!! :biggrin: some treats and a toy! YAY!

Thank you sooo much Marj!

I will try to post pictures of her modeling her new things soon!


----------



## Ladysmom

I'm so glad Pebbles enjoyed her gifts!


----------



## Dixie's Mama

Lilly looks so cute opening her gifts. I LOVE that pink coat on her. She got some nice gifts.

Pebbles is quite the posing pooch! She got really great gifts too. 

I love this SS thread! It's so nice to see all the happy babies.


----------



## k/c mom

QUOTE (MySugarBears @ Jan 1 2009, 01:37 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=696756


> I love seeing all the photo's of all the pups opening their SS presents and how much fun they were having with them. I know my SS received their gifts and i was thanked after they were received but it would have been nice to see pics of them with their gifts or at least know whether or not they liked them.
> 
> I also agree that it would be to have a temporary board set up for next year's SS, it would make it alot less confusing and easier to keep up and comment.[/B]


Posting pics here is a requirement for participating in SS. Those who don't follow the rules this year won't be able to participate next year.


----------



## Ladysmom

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Jan 1 2009, 10:58 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=696877


> QUOTE (MySugarBears @ Jan 1 2009, 01:37 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=696756





> I love seeing all the photo's of all the pups opening their SS presents and how much fun they were having with them. I know my SS received their gifts and i was thanked after they were received but it would have been nice to see pics of them with their gifts or at least know whether or not they liked them.
> 
> I also agree that it would be to have a temporary board set up for next year's SS, it would make it alot less confusing and easier to keep up and comment.[/B]


Posting pics here is a requirement for participating in SS. Those who don't follow the rules this year won't be able to participate next year.
[/B][/QUOTE]

:goodpost: Lynn posted the rules with the original Secret Santa sign up. Rule #7 informed everyone who participated that they had to publically thank their Secret Santa.

On another forum I belong to, each member must start their own "thank you" thread. It makes it a little easier to follow instead of having the reveals all in one thread IMO.


----------



## The A Team

Just to throw in my two cents.....

I know I didn't post many comments, but I did look most every day and I know I missed some because the post was so very many pages (I usually looked while I was at work). 

My motto has always been the easier, the better...But, I am a sport and will gladly go along with whatever the rules are cause I love buying presents  

We've got a whole year before we need to think about this again.


----------



## HEINI

QUOTE (Pebble's Mama @ Jan 1 2009, 04:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=696854


> [/B]


* :wub: :wub: :wub: she is so sweet.
wonderful little girl, and patient on top.
lovely pictures!!*

I hope your internet will be back to normal again soon, I know how awful it is without


----------



## HEINI

QUOTE (BeckyBC03 @ Jan 1 2009, 03:21 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=696624


> Here are some pictures of Lilly opening her gifts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


awhhh, that picture is so sweet..MOMMY...can I OPEN UP NOW????? 
lovely gifts that lilly received.

thanks for sharing the pictures!


----------



## PreciousPrince

It's good to see sweet Lilly, your SM new year's res. should be too post more pics of her! I'm glad she liked everything. Lynn did a great job on the coat, she looks so cute and preppy in it!


----------



## njdrake

One of my SS didn't post pictures and I haven't heard anything from them. I'd just like to know if they liked their things and would have loved to have seen pictures. I do know there was some family health problems so I understand her having problems getting around to posting. 
I agree that it would be better if each person did their own thank you's and pictures. It really did get confusing. I looked almost every day but it was just to hard to try to post comments on any particular person or gifts. It was great seeing so many happy pups and beautiful gifts. 
We loved doing the SS. It was fun shopping and the girls loved getting to open their own gifts and they got such nice things. 
Thanks again to our SS's (MandyMc65 & M&M) and we look forward to doing this again next year. Lynn did a wonderful job! 
Jane, Zoey & Tess


----------



## Ladysmom

QUOTE (njdrake @ Jan 2 2009, 10:12 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=697438


> One of my SS didn't post pictures and I haven't heard anything from them. I'd just like to know if they liked their things and would have loved to have seen pictures. I do know there was some family health problems so I understand her having problems getting around to posting.
> I agree that it would be better if each person did their own thank you's and pictures. It really did get confusing. I looked almost every day but it was just to hard to try to post comments on any particular person or gifts. It was great seeing so many happy pups and beautiful gifts.
> We loved doing the SS. It was fun shopping and the girls loved getting to open their own gifts and they got such nice things.
> Thanks again to our SS's (MandyMc65 & M&M) and we look forward to doing this again next year. Lynn did a wonderful job!
> Jane, Zoey & Tess[/B]


I am so sorry your SS didn't thank you, Jane. Lynn is away this week, but be sure and let her know. She kept a spreadsheet for this year's Secret Santa and is keeping track of people who didn't follow the rules. As Sher said, those people will not be allowed to participate next year.


----------



## llf060787

QUOTE (Pebble's Mama @ Jan 1 2009, 10:14 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=696854


> Sorry it has taken me soooo long to post these, but I have been without internet for a while and hope to be getting it back soon, I am going through some serious SM withdrawals
> 
> Anyways, Marj, Lady's Mom was Pebble's SS and everything she sent was amazing!!
> 
> As you can tell, Pebbles was very enthusiastic about this little photoshoot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She got a BOP sweater which I loooove, some adorable go fetch jammies, a ton of bows!! :biggrin: some treats and a toy! YAY!
> 
> Thank you sooo much Marj!
> 
> I will try to post pictures of her modeling her new things soon![/B]



She's one lucky girl and those bows are absolutely georgous! Just wondering who makes them.


----------



## Ladysmom

QUOTE (llf060787 @ Jan 2 2009, 03:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=697546


> QUOTE (Pebble's Mama @ Jan 1 2009, 10:14 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=696854





> Sorry it has taken me soooo long to post these, but I have been without internet for a while and hope to be getting it back soon, I am going through some serious SM withdrawals
> 
> Anyways, Marj, Lady's Mom was Pebble's SS and everything she sent was amazing!!
> 
> As you can tell, Pebbles was very enthusiastic about this little photoshoot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She got a BOP sweater which I loooove, some adorable go fetch jammies, a ton of bows!! :biggrin: some treats and a toy! YAY!
> 
> Thank you sooo much Marj!
> 
> I will try to post pictures of her modeling her new things soon![/B]



She's one lucky girl and those bows are absolutely georgous! Just wondering who makes them.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Hi! I make the bows. The link to my website is in my signature. I was Pebble's Secret Santa so she got some one of a kind bows.


----------



## mysugarbears

Pebble's looks so cute with all her new presents she was quite spoiled by her SS. I especially love her new bows. :wub: 
Marj makes the best bows and my current favorite are the boutique bows she makes. I have like 4 boxes of bows for the kids.


----------



## Luna'sMom

Hi everyone, 
Sorry I hadn't posted anything before now - I am still waiting on some of my SS packages but I might as well post the SS gift I got from Marj! I'm also still in alot of pain from my toothache (hopefully will be better/fixed on 5th Jan when I see my dentist). 

Thank you so much Marj for giving Luna some lovely bows - they are stunning! Thanks for putting your hand up when our SS left SM. 























































Thank you so much Marj! Luna loves her bows and so do I!


----------



## casa verde maltese

luna's bows are super nice!! I hope you get to feeling better soon! Toothaches are just awful!!


----------



## Ladysmom

Merry Christmas, Luna! I hope your mommy feels better soon!


----------



## mysugarbears

Luna looks so pretty showing off one of her bows. :wub2: I hope you get to feeling better soon. :grouphug:


----------



## Critterkrazy

A big THANK YOU to Debbie (MySugarBears) for spoiling the girls with wonderful gifts. The girls SS gifts will be in seperate posts. Piper was the only one who was somewhat interested in the whole gift part but boy did she get excited when she hit the toy jackpot.









Hmmm, not so sure about this. I'm not gonna get too close.









Hey I think this one smells good.









Mom, how did my SS now I like loops?









OK, I'll sit here and pose but I'm not happy about it.









Now this is what I'm talking about. I hit the toy jackpot.


----------



## Critterkrazy

Lola's SS gifts. She was afraid of the paper ripping so I didn't get many usable pics.









Oh do I see toys in there?









Yep, I sure do see toys and I really really like this one.









What do you mean these aren't toys?


----------



## Critterkrazy

And Gracie's SS gifts. She is really quite animated in person but these pics just don't show it.









Mom, I'm looking at all this stuff, really I am.









How bout if I just stand here and look like this.









or maybe, like this?









Wow, look at all my good things I got. (and I know Lola is just waiting to steal my phone.)

And here are the girls in their beatiful dresses and matching bows.



















I just love the "feel sorry for me look here".









Thank you again Debbie for spoiling the girls with so many wonderful presents. And I absolutely LOVE LOVE LOVE the mug. The pics came out really blurry so as soon as I find my battery charger to my good camera I will take pics. Thank you so much for such a thoughtful and heartwarming gift.


----------



## HEINI

QUOTE (Critterkrazy @ Jan 3 2009, 11:21 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=698013


> [/B]


*oh what a fashion show. they look stunning! all three posing perfect. wonderful :wub: :wub: :wub:
lovely dresses. *


----------



## mysugarbears

Kim the girls look beautiful in their dresses and i'm glad that they liked their toys. It was fun buying for 3 girls and i'm glad that you liked your mug.


----------



## lovesophie

Your babies are gorgeous, Critter. :wub: :wub: :wub: 

Wow, they certainly hit the jackpot! They look so sweet in their dresses. :wub:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

Oh what a nice surprise!! ... new reveals!! I thought it was all over and was kind of sad... now these perked me right up again!! All Lovely gifts!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bentleyboy

QUOTE (Missy&Maggie @ Dec 26 2008, 11:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=693899


> Abbie would like to thank Awntie Sue, Bentley and Brie for her wonderful SS gifts!!!! Both Maggie and Abbie love the Hotdog bag!!!! :wub:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A new lion toy that Abbie loves!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A great new squeaky toy!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another fun toy from Bentley and Brie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abbie right at home in her Hotdog bag!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abbie in her new sundress, all comfy!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maggie testing out Abbie's Hotdog bag!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sharing the Hotdog bag!!! :wub:
> 
> :ThankYou: so much Sue, Bentley and Brie!!!![/B]


I am glad you all ;liked the stuff :biggrin:


----------



## sophiesmom

I posted pictures a week ago but they disappeared so I wanted to repost for Susan and to thank her again for all the great gifts that she and the fluffs sent for my girls. They loved everything they got but I was not having a good day at taking pictures, had to get them seperated, just too many treats and Abbie wanted them ALL!!! Thanks again Susan for my ornament, it still hangs on my tree, I hate to take it down, but this weekend I must.....






















































Diane Sophie and Abbie


----------



## HEINI

as I was using my brothers camera today, I found two pictures from last winter.
heini and the parcel for scoop :wub: 

[attachment=48532ICT3179.JPG] 

smells kind'a yummy to me  
[attachment=48533ICT3187.JPG]

I forgot I had taken them and was so happy to see them today :wub:


----------

